# FIFA Officials Arrested on Corruption Charges; Sepp Blatter Quits



## Power Man

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/27/s...orruption-charges-in-us.html?smid=tw-bna&_r=1



> ZURICH â€” Swiss authorities began an extraordinary early-morning operation here Wednesday to arrest several top soccer officials and extradite them to the United States on federal corruption charges.
> As leaders of FIFA, soccerâ€™s global governing body, gathered for their annual meeting, more than a dozen plain-clothed Swiss law enforcement officials arrived unannounced at the Baur au Lac hotel, an elegant five-star property with views of the Alps and Lake Zurich.


----------



## bam09

The flights to Moscow out of Zurich will be full tomorrow.


----------



## void

Holy ****.


----------



## Edo

That's crazy. Odd that they didn't charge Blatter as well.


----------



## Power Man

Keep in mind that FIFA 15 wasn't just a simple roster update, so their lawyer might play on that


----------



## 17futurecap




----------



## Deficient Mode

lol this is going to be good.



Edonator said:


> That's crazy. Odd that they didn't charge Blatter as well.




Maybe trying to get some of the lesser officials to testify against him in exchange for reduced sentences?


----------



## Laurent

You know you're really corrupt when even the Swiss won't protect you


----------



## void

Shocker.


----------



## cutchemist42

Lol fifa.


----------



## Deficient Mode

> It was later revealed by Englandâ€™s bid chief that four ExCo members had solicited bribes from him for their votes; one asked for $2.5 million, * while another, Nicolas Leoz of Paraguay, requested a knighthood.*




My favorite part by far. No shame.


----------



## Power Man

PyrettaBlaze said:


> Shocker.




So is this all about Murica wanting to host the WC ?

Think about all that money ....


----------



## void

Deficient Mode said:


> It was later revealed by England’s bid chief that four ExCo members had solicited bribes from him for their votes; one asked for $2.5 million, *while another, Nicolas Leoz of Paraguay, requested a knighthood.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite part by far. No shame.
Click to expand...



Amazing. 



McSorleyStick said:


> So is this all about Murica wanting to host the WC ?
> 
> Think about all that money ....




That definitely seems to be the case.


----------



## Brock Anton




----------



## Virtanen18

dis gon b gud


----------



## Power Man

2 days ago , DieGOAT Maradona wrote this about FIFA


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...its-face-then-we-are-in-a-very-bad-place.html


----------



## Bures Elbow

About ******* time.


----------



## XX

McSorleyStick said:


> So is this all about Murica wanting to host the WC ?
> 
> Think about all that money ....




It's actually about how FIFA humiliated Bill Clinton. He campaigned for 2 years for the U.S. bid, and then they had the audacity to award it to Qatar for some money under the table. He was furious. 

Slick Willie gon get you.


----------



## TheLeastOfTheBunch

Noice

Hopefully this leads up to stripping that WC from Qatari hands


----------



## Peen

TheLeastOfTheBunch said:


> Noice
> 
> Hopefully this leads up to stripping that WC from Qatari hands




Hope so dude.

Will stop the death.

Infrastructure in place. US/AUS/ENG all excellent places. Not to mention seven years to get it ready?


----------



## Maverick41

peen said:


> Hope so dude.
> 
> *Will stop the death.*
> 
> Infrastructure in place. US/AUS/ENG all excellent places. Not to mention seven years to get it ready?




Only some of it actually.
Qatar would not stop building impressive infrastructure just because they might lose the World Cup. There are other huge projects and on those people will still die.
But a lot of people who are upset now will not really care anymore, which is a tragedy in itself.

Still hope they take it away. Not because I don't want Qatar to have or because I don't want the World Cup played in the Winter, but because, by all accounts, it just wasn't the best bid. And if the other countries had better bids then the best of them should get the World Cup. If Qatar ever makes the best bid, then by all means give it to them if you can ensure the safety and well being of the workers there, but when the competition is better, then there is no way Qatar should have the World Cup.


----------



## GabeTravels

Australia or US for 2022...thrilled with either. I have friends in a few cities down in Australia (Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbane, Perth, and just outside of Adelaide), so I'd likely be able to go for the full month and experience it.


----------



## joe89

Not a day too early. Shame they couldn't get Blatter.. for now.


----------



## Theokritos

It's been a long time coming!


----------



## BMann

17futurecap said:


>





Sweeping everything under the carpet again ? 

Perhaps at last the web of lies and deceit surrounding FIFA and the way World Cups have been awarded will be torn down.


----------



## Theokritos

BMann said:


> Sweeping everything under the carpet again ?




Right behind the back of Swiss law enforcement as usual.


----------



## BMann

Deficient Mode said:


> My favorite part by far. No shame.




The heads of CONMEBOL the thankfully departed Humberto Grondona (lamented only by his family), Leoz and company are foremost among the corruption.

What does Leoz want a knighthood for ? Sad individual.


----------



## BMann

Theokritos said:


> Right behind the back of Swiss law enforcement as usual.




 Let's not forget FIFA are the victims in all of this......


----------



## Ceremony

Pleasing.


----------



## Jumptheshark

Theokritos said:


> It's been a long time coming!





will be shocked if anything comes of it


----------



## BMann

jumptheshark said:


> will be shocked if anything comes of it




This is the FBI we are talking about. The scandal will taint what little is left of FIFA's image.

Sponsors are already withdrawing or considering withdrawal and money talks. It may well give the green light for many associations to withdraw from FIFA itself particularly in respect of Qatar 2022.

The incentive is there to force a re-vote or go for the second nominations. The USA in 2022 and who knows England in 2018 (despite not coming second we have all the relevant infrastructure).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qm-q75Z1NUs


----------



## HajdukSplit

Not that UEFA are angels but I always wondered why they never considered breaking away from FIFA, especially considering how Blatter, after he is re-elected, will apparently takes spot(s) away from UEFA in future World Cups


----------



## Woodhouse




----------



## GKJ

Oh my god I'm completely shocked that this has been going on for as long as everyone said it was.


----------



## Swervin81

About damn ****ing time. Next step, get Blatter out.


----------



## HajdukSplit

Can't wait for Blatter's victory speech on Friday 

Though in reality I'm usually let down by these investigations into football, maybe I've been let down too many times by the weak Croatian government whenever they come close to doing something about corruption in football but then fail to push the issue


----------



## kov

Right before the election, eh?

This wouldn't happen to be a distraction move by Blatter to steal another election?


----------



## Halladay

Not that I mind this, but the American government should be focusing their attention on more important matters.


----------



## HajdukSplit

kov said:


> Right before the election, eh?
> 
> This wouldn't happen to be a distraction move by Blatter to steal another election?




Blatter was 99.999% winning anyway, only chance Ali had was to get Africa to vote for him which is impossible as they are so up the ass of Blatter

With his Euro support + Africa, Ali would have won the election.


----------



## Chileiceman

A great day for soccer in the Americas. Nice to see some big players in media rights go down hard. One of the arrested men, Alejandro Burzaco is head of Torneos y Competencias, an Argentine sports media empire that has held the South American rights to all major tournaments for a long time. They are in cahoots with Fox Sports, who was awarded the 2026 World Cup rights in the US without a bidding process. Will be interesting to see if News Corp has been involved in shady dealings.

This whole operation is absolutely fascinating, like something out of a movie. Really hope everyone is successfully extradited. They probably only went after those over whom they could foresee having a good chance of having jurisdiction. Hence why there were no Africans or Asians arrested.


----------



## Vipers31

Good guy USA to the rescue of soccer. Did not see that coming. The officials probably thought they wouldn't have to be less careful in places where people cared less about the game and left more evidence. This could either be incredibly fun or frustrating to see through...


----------



## Ser Jorah Mormont

Karma people. They're finally getting their just dues/ Now if only Blatter gets his too.


----------



## Sideline

America, **** YEAH!

I can't wait for the FBI to get these weasels into interrogation rooms offering deals for dirt on their colleagues and superiors. For some reason I don't expect much solidarity from FIFA officials.


----------



## Bakayoko Ono

Here come the World Polliiiice!

Good.


----------



## Deficient Mode

So the current president of CONCACAF is a citizen of the Cayman Islands and president of their federation? Nothing screams financial crimes more clearly than that. 



Lui One Hall said:


> Here come the World Polliiiice!
> 
> Good.




Just the police of North and South America for now.  Somehow I doubt that they'll go after other continental federations directly.


----------



## cutchemist42

Too many worldwide gullible soccer fans that sadly, FIFA got away with this stuff for too long. The John Oliver Last Night rant was spot-on about this topic about some soccer fans and religious fanatics being one-and-one. The world isnt filled sadly with hfboards-style soccer fans.

Just sucks it takes a powerful country like the USA getting screwed for anything to happen.


----------



## Acallabeth

I dislike US/England arrogant opinion that they should be immediately handed the next 2 World Cups.
But damn, I thought this day would never come for FIFA!


----------



## Plato

cutchemist42 said:


> Too many worldwide gullible soccer fans that sadly, FIFA got away with this stuff for too long. The John Oliver Last Night rant was spot-on about this topic about some soccer fans and religious fanatics being one-and-one. The world isnt filled sadly with hfboards-style soccer fans.
> 
> Just sucks it takes a powerful country like the USA getting screwed for anything to happen.




I think even the most casual fans knew the deal with FIFA & corruption.


----------



## East Coast Bias

I don't even care about the hosting sites for the next 2 world cups. But these guys had it coming, and they deserve what they get.

The thing about the Olympics, WC, and other world sporting events is that everybody goes absolutely mad to bring them to their country, and the result of everyone of these events is that tax money gets set on fire with little to no return*, while sponsors and corporations rake in cash. It's not financially good for your country.

There probably a few countries that could come close to breaking even in the world due to existing facilities, and that's a maybe. 

* - the "tourism boom" is crap, and any jobs are short-term. The maintenance of any new structures means they're guaranteed to be a net loss.


----------



## Luigi Habs

'Murica: "We don't like soccer, but we'll clean it up for you".

Seriously though, happy those who are ruining the sport are getting finally caught but not expecting too much out of this. 

Justice will be served, but only half of it will be. They will probably be judged and found guilty. Some will have to pay hefty fines, some others could get jailed, but the functioning of FIFA will not change. The way WC hosts are awarded will remain the same, corruption will stay and Russia and Qatar will still host WCs 2018 and 2022.


----------



## Vipers31

cutchemist42 said:


> Too many worldwide gullible soccer fans that sadly, FIFA got away with this stuff for too long. The John Oliver Last Night rant was spot-on about this topic about some soccer fans and religious fanatics being one-and-one. The world isnt filled sadly with hfboards-style soccer fans.
> 
> Just sucks it takes a powerful country like the USA getting screwed for anything to happen.






Plato said:


> I think even the most casual fans knew the deal with FIFA & corruption.




Knowing the deal and being able to prove something to effectively force changes are two entirely different matters. Looks like they finally have the evidence to go after some people, and if they go down, there's hope they aren't going quietly.


----------



## Scandale du Jour

Captain Saku said:


> *'Murica: "We don't like soccer, but you screwed us over the World Cup, so we are gonna screw you right back".*
> 
> Seriously though, happy those who are ruining the sport are getting finally caught but not expecting too much out of this.
> 
> Justice will be served, but only half of it will be. They will probably be judged and found guilty. Some will have to pay hefty fines, some others could get jailed, but the functioning of FIFA will not change. The way WC hosts are awarded will remain the same, corruption will stay and Russia and Qatar will still host WCs 2018 and 2022.




Fixed.

But, hey, let's be honest, I don't care why they did it, I am just glad that they did. 

Can 'Murica put Florentino Perez in jail next?


----------



## Hasbro

McSorleyStick said:


> So is this all about Murica wanting to host the WC ?
> 
> Think about all that money ....




Seriously isn't the "US is butt hurt at losing to Qatar" going to be the defense on these criminal case and relocating the WC?


----------



## kov

Captain Saku said:


> 'Murica: "We don't like soccer, but we'll clean it up for you".
> 
> Seriously though, happy those who are ruining the sport are getting finally caught but not expecting too much out of this.
> 
> Justice will be served, but only half of it will be. They will probably be judged and found guilty. Some will have to pay hefty fines, some others could get jailed, but the functioning of FIFA will not change. The way WC hosts are awarded will remain the same, corruption will stay and Russia and Qatar will still host WCs 2018 and 2022.




Uh, so you're saying it will not get cleaned up, justice will not be served, and nothing will change.

your headline should just read "We don't like soccer."


----------



## Pilky01

I remain skeptical that any meaningful change can/will happen.


----------



## chasespace

Doubt anything big will come directly from the criminal cases but it may give UEFA the fuel it needs to start a fire and(hopefully) organize a walk out amongst the federations.


----------



## Burner Account

chasespace said:


> Doubt anything big will come directly from the criminal cases but it may give UEFA the fuel it needs to start a fire and(hopefully) organize a walk out amongst the federations.




Well, this is a result of one man rolling on 14 others. Who knows what they have on any of the 14 individually.


----------



## Burner Account

Official DoJ release

http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/nine-...ecutives-indicted-racketeering-conspiracy-and


----------



## East Coast Bias

Hopefully, in addition to nailing FIFA, they slam Traffic and something changes with 3rd party ownership. There's been talks of banning it, but it really needs to be highlighted how wrong this **** is. 

Traffic Sports Marketing owns the rights to hundreds of South American (mostly Brazilian and Argentine) players. 

For every Neymar, who got to Barca and got paid, there's 100 of others who got shopped around the world and had their careers ruined over transfer money.


----------



## Dave is a killer

I've got to agree, nothing is going to change in this sport.


----------



## Panteras

did you really need the fbi to get involved in this? The most incompetent detective work could've indicted these bafoons


----------



## Evilo

bam09 said:


> The flights to Moscow out of Zurich will be full tomorrow.




Corruption is a russian specialty, right?

Well most of the arrested guys are from the american continent.


----------



## Plato

Panteras said:


> did you really need the fbi to get involved in this? The most incompetent detective work could've indicted these bafoons




In considering the legal teams some of these guys are going to put together, you have to bust out all the big guns.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Evilo said:


> Corruption is a russian specialty, right?
> 
> Well most of the arrested guys are from the american continent.




Because Russia won't extradite anyone to the US...

And because those operating in North and South America are the easiest for the US Department of Justice to claim jurisdiction over...

No one in the thread said or implied that corruption is an Eastern specialty.


----------



## Evilo

I'd say flights to Bahamas or Cayman islands are much more bound to happen.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Nike is also implicated in the bribery surrounding their $400 million deal with the Brazilian federation in 1996.


----------



## Chimaera

Everyone had their hand out. 

The FBI won't be able to make most of this stick, and they'll probably serve up a few low level guys and pop a Fed President or two, but in the end Sepp will lord over all of this and say he's staying for life. 

I wouldn't be shocked if the US gets some payback in other ways for this action.


----------



## Slopo

Evilo said:


> I'd say flights to Bahamas or Cayman islands are much more bound to happen.




Both of those have extradition treaties with the U.S.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Evilo said:


> I'd say flights to Bahamas or Cayman islands are much more bound to happen.




The Cayman Islands is a tax haven, not a resort for criminals. The US has an extradition treaty with both the Bahamas and the Cayman Islands. And unlike Russia, they have no political power to speak of, and the US could easily pressure them to extradite a suspect if they really wanted.

Really, you are making the argument about East vs. West narrative when that is entirely beside the point of the case.


----------



## Live in the Now

Chimaera said:


> Everyone had their hand out.
> 
> The FBI won't be able to make most of this stick, and they'll probably serve up a few low level guys and pop a Fed President or two, but in the end Sepp will lord over all of this and say he's staying for life.
> 
> I wouldn't be shocked if the US gets some payback in other ways for this action.




The burden of proof for charging federal cases is far higher. They also have whistle blowers who have already entered guilty pleas. 

They probably will stick. These people probably have no interest in serving time either. If they have anything on Blatter, they'll give it up.


----------



## kov

Question is how do you actually clean it up? Sure, fire a bunch of folks but without structural changes their replacements will end up the same.

One thing that occurs to me is that FIFA in general should shrink, and shrinking their revenue is the best way to make that happen. So how about handing all (or say 90%) of the sponsorship revenues that FIFA currently keeps to the WC host instead? That'll (a) shrink FIFAs power and (b) make hosting less costly (which currently seems to be a problem). 

Then make huge transparency changes to the host bidding process to make it more difficult to rig. The jobs these guys have are very simple and should thus be very limited, and very transparent -- they should simply be pass-throughs.

I'm sure there's lots of other things that can be done, that was my first "big ticket item" I thought of.


----------



## Live in the Now

This definitely isn't only Russia/Qatar related.


----------



## mouser

Live in the Now said:


> This definitely isn't only Russia/Qatar related.





Very interested to see who those bribes came from.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

If the FBI is involved you can bet ****'s getting real.

These are rich people, they have no desire to do time and If the evidence the FBI has is enough to cause them doubt then these people will talk in a heartbeat. 

I think this could get nasty.


----------



## NyQuil

Finally we'll find out the truth about why Chelsea played such unattractive football to win the title.


----------



## Burner Account

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/28/s...ab-top-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news



> United States law enforcement officials declared in forceful terms on Wednesday that their broad investigation of FIFA had only begun and pledged to rid the international soccer organization of systemic corruption.





> The promise that the investigation would continue raised the specter of more arrests, but officials would not comment on whether they were investigating Sepp Blatter, the FIFA president and the man widely regarded as the most powerful person in sports. One federal law enforcement official said Mr. Blatter’s fate would “depend on where the investigation goes from here.”


----------



## Panteras

In other words play prisoner's dilemma with all of the accused to get to Blatter


----------



## Mount Suribachi

mouser said:


> Very interested to see who those bribes came from.




Depends on what they define as "bribes". Its like Jack Warner, he wasn't always in envelopes full of cash. Sometimes FIFA might award the TV rights to a company that just happened to be owned by his son. Or they might award $10M to a soccer charity for the building of pitches for poor kids - a charity of which he just happens to be the patron. Stuff like that. Looking at some of the graphics the US government have produced, it looks like a lot of the money went through intermediaries who "brokered" deals. 

Whatever, until Blatter is rotting in a prison cell and Qatar have been stripped of the 2022 World Cup, this is all window dressing.


----------



## cutchemist42

http://www.atlredline.com/only-the-...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow

This article gave me a legit thought; was this actually easier for the United States to do because soccer isn't the most loved sport in the country?


----------



## cutchemist42

SBNation breakdown:

http://www.sbnation.com/soccer/2015...-from-the-fifa-corruption-investigation-press


----------



## Mount Suribachi

kov said:


> Question is how do you actually clean it up? Sure, fire a bunch of folks but without structural changes their replacements will end up the same.




The structure is in large part the problem. Blatter loves to go on about how "democratic" FIFA is, and its true, it is. Each country gets 1 vote. Burma has as many votes as Germany. Cuba has as many votes as England. Which is wonderfully "democratic", but the problem is, 75% of the worlds nations are not western liberal democracies with the rule of law, free speech and freedom of the press. Corruption is just a part of everyday life all over the world.

Which makes the system open to abuse. For a $10k bribe to the head of their FA, Blatter can buy the vote of a tiny nation like Tonga, or Vanuatu, instantly nullifying the big, rich, powerful nations like England or Germany who will play by the rules.

How to fix it is the question because all the turkeys who grew fat on Blatter aren't going to decide to vote for Christmas just because the FBI turned up. My #1 priority would be to get FIFA the hell out of Switzerland to a country were they can't maintain the veil of secrecy, where their accounts and records can be open to scrutiny. But like I said, the turkeys aren't likely to vote for Christmas.


----------



## Tuggy

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> These are rich people, they have no desire to do time and If the evidence the FBI has is enough to cause them doubt then these people will talk in a heartbeat.
> 
> I think this could get nasty.




Exactly. This isn't like gang members who won't talk to protect theirs brothers...


----------



## Mount Suribachi

cutchemist42 said:


> http://www.atlredline.com/only-the-...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
> 
> This article gave me a legit thought; was this actually easier for the United States to do because soccer isn't the most loved sport in the country?




Kinda like how the USADA focussed all their attention on bringing down Lance Armstrong and completely ignored the NFL?


----------



## Chimaera

Live in the Now said:


> The burden of proof for charging federal cases is far higher. They also have whistle blowers who have already entered guilty pleas.
> 
> They probably will stick. These people probably have no interest in serving time either. If they have anything on Blatter, they'll give it up.




I meant that they're not going to clean it all up, and they're not going to get the who's who. 

Sure, they'll get a president of a federation or two from South America or Africa taking a bribe. 

They might even get a few guys who work in the FIFA hierarchy. But they're not going to clean it up. 

The money is too great, and the oversight is too small. 

When you're talking about the biggest sport in the world, with the ability to make or break a countries economic future (sans the US and a few others) along with enough ad and revenue money to make the year for some of these companies that are involved, it's hard to see how it's going to be brought down by some investigation by the FBI. 

Maybe I'm a cynic, but its not like they haven't known they were corrupt. It's always been that way. I would not be shocked to see that the American bid was involved in some shady dealing. Where there's money to be made, and there's a truck load of money to be made, corruption will exist.


----------



## Shrimper

This is amazing.

I look forward to seeing that Qatar offered xx million for a World Cup whilst we offered some Jellies Eels and cockles in Whitstable.


----------



## Burner Account

Panteras said:


> In other words play prisoner's dilemma with all of the accused to get to Blatter




That's exactly how they got these 14. Blazer is coughing up almost $4-million and rolling on them.


----------



## Chimaera

cutchemist42 said:


> http://www.atlredline.com/only-the-...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
> 
> This article gave me a legit thought; was this actually easier for the United States to do because soccer isn't the most loved sport in the country?




Maybe more so because their economic well being isn't tied into the sport. 

Sure, they'd profit from the World Cup. Sure, some people care about soccer here. But not to the extent to where it's an economic lifeblood.


----------



## Uncle Rotter

Shrimper said:


> This is amazing.
> 
> I look forward to seeing that Qatar offered xx million for a World Cup whilst we offered some Jellies Eels and cockles in Whitstable.




All you needed to do was offer some Knighthoods. Is that so hard?


----------



## mouser

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...latter-election-were-corrupt-FBI-alleges.html



> 18.45
> MORE BREAKING NEWS - Sky are claiming that police have told ALL Swiss nationals working for Fifa - and that'll include Sepp Blatter - that they cannot leave the country!
> 
> 18.43
> 
> Here's more on the BREAKING NEWS that European football's governing body, Uefa, has called for Friday's Fifa presidential election to be postponed:
> 
> Quote We strongly believe the Fifa Congress should be postponed with new Fifa presidential elections to be organised within the next six months - Uefa secretary general Gianni Infantino at the Sheraton Hotel


----------



## cutchemist42

Mount Suribachi said:


> Kinda like how the USADA focussed all their attention on bringing down Lance Armstrong and completely ignored the NFL?




Basically yeah. Even MLB and its players got trouted out before the government which just shows the clout the NFL has.


----------



## cgf

I find it odd that so many think this will change a single thing in FIFA. They'll be a little more discrete for a few years before sliding back into the brazenly corrupt cartel that they have always been.


----------



## cgf

East Coast Bias said:


> Hopefully, in addition to nailing FIFA, they slam Traffic and something changes with 3rd party ownership. There's been talks of banning it, but it really needs to be highlighted how wrong this **** is.
> 
> Traffic Sports Marketing owns the rights to hundreds of South American (mostly Brazilian and Argentine) players.
> 
> For every Neymar, who got to Barca and got paid, there's 100 of others who got shopped around the world and had their careers ruined over transfer money.




And there's thousands who never would have had careers without third party investors paying for their training and getting clubs to give them a chance. It's odd to me how villified 3rd party ownership is when it's a net positive for the sport and the development of the game outside of the rich EU nations.


----------



## Just Win

mouser said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...latter-election-were-corrupt-FBI-alleges.html




Good news. Now put Blatter behind barred windows.


----------



## Halladay

They should be going after the ncaa instead.


----------



## bam09

cgf said:


> I find it odd that so many think this will change a single thing in FIFA. They'll be a little more discrete for a few years before sliding back into the brazenly corrupt cartel that they have always been.




Yep, especially with Platini already posturing as the White Knight in all of this.


----------



## Dave is a killer

Justified said:


> They should be going after the ncaa instead.




They are.


----------



## mouser

Skimmed through the indictment. Doesn't seem to clearly state it in there, but the separate DOJ posting says many of the unnamed co-conspirators described in the indictment have already plead guilty under seal.

http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/nine-...ecutives-indicted-racketeering-conspiracy-and


> The Convicted Individuals and Corporations
> 
> The following individuals and corporations previously pleaded guilty under seal:
> 
> On July 15, 2013, the defendant Daryll Warner, son of defendant Jack Warner and a former FIFA development officer, waived indictment and pleaded guilty to a two-count information charging him with wire fraud and the structuring of financial transactions.
> 
> On Oct. 25, 2013, the defendant Daryan Warner waived indictment and pleaded guilty to a three-count information charging him with wire fraud conspiracy, money laundering conspiracy and the structuring of financial transactions. Daryan Warner forfeited over $1.1 million around the time of his plea and has agreed to pay a second forfeiture money judgment at the time of sentencing.
> 
> On Nov. 25, 2013, the defendant Charles Blazer, the former CONCACAF general secretary and a former FIFA executive committee member, waived indictment and pleaded guilty to a 10-count information charging him with racketeering conspiracy, wire fraud conspiracy, money laundering conspiracy, income tax evasion and failure to file a Report of Foreign Bank and Financial Accounts (FBAR). Blazer forfeited over $1.9 million at the time of his plea and has agreed to pay a second amount to be determined at the time of sentencing.
> 
> On Dec. 12, 2014, the defendant JosÃ© Hawilla, the owner and founder of the Traffic Group, the Brazilian sports marketing conglomerate, waived indictment and pleaded guilty to a four-count information charging him with racketeering conspiracy, wire fraud conspiracy, money laundering conspiracy and obstruction of justice. Hawilla also agreed to forfeit over $151 million, $25 million of which was paid at the time of his plea.
> 
> On May 14, 2015, the defendants Traffic Sports USA Inc. and Traffic Sports International Inc. pleaded guilty to wire fraud conspiracy.




JosÃ© Hawilla is described as "co-conspirator #2", the founder of the Traffic Group that provided a large portion of the bribes referenced in the indictment. The company Traffic Group itself has also plead guilty already as well.

In other words the Feds should have pretty rock-solid evidence of who was paid what in all the charges involving payments from Traffic Group--a large % of the charges involve them.


----------



## Alex Jones

FIFA isnt a bank, people will proobably go to jail.


----------



## cgf

Alex Jones said:


> FIFA isnt a bank, people will proobably go to jail.




People may go to jail. But FIFA won't change.


----------



## Chileiceman

You can read through the indictment here: http://www.nationallawjournal.com/c...2615549854&curindex=0&slreturn=20150427141826

This has nothing to do with Qatar or Russia. it's all to do with Traffic, Torneos y Competencias, some sports marketing firm in New Jersey and Nike paying bribes to acquire media and sponsorship rights to CONMEBOL and CONCACAf reps, as well as a few national federation leaders. It also outlines the incident that gor Jack Warner kicked out.

Nicolas Leoz and dead Julio Grondona (co-conspiror #10) are such crooks. Leoz is especially disgusting. Every dollar earned by Traffic through media rights has been by bribing. It's unbelievable. What a black eye for CONMEBOL. Can't say I'm too shocked by the CONCACAF stuff, wouldn't expect anything less. Tiny federations with no oversight.


----------



## Live in the Now

cgf said:


> People may go to jail. But FIFA won't change.




Well, they will...they'll never use any of our banks to wash their money again.


----------



## cgf

Live in the Now said:


> Well, they will...they'll never use any of our banks to wash their money again.




 true. FIFA will change, for a little while they'll be more careful, but the problems with FIFA won't change.


----------



## Alex Jones

cgf said:


> true. FIFA will change, for a little while they'll be more careful, but the problems with FIFA won't change.




With as much power and influence on the line as there is at the top of FIFA I'm not sure it ever can change.


----------



## Just Win




----------



## Bakayoko Ono

There's a Hollywood movie to be made out of this.


----------



## Maverick41

Chileiceman said:


> You can read through the indictment here: http://www.nationallawjournal.com/c...2615549854&curindex=0&slreturn=20150427141826
> 
> *This has nothing to do with Qatar or Russia.* it's all to do with Traffic, Torneos y Competencias, some sports marketing firm in New Jersey and Nike paying bribes to acquire media and sponsorship rights to CONMEBOL and CONCACAf reps, as well as a few national federation leaders. It also outlines the incident that gor Jack Warner kicked out.
> 
> Nicolas Leoz and dead Julio Grondona (co-conspiror #10) are such crooks. Leoz is especially disgusting. Every dollar earned by Traffic through media rights has been by bribing. It's unbelievable. What a black eye for CONMEBOL. Can't say I'm too shocked by the CONCACAF stuff, wouldn't expect anything less. Tiny federations with no oversight.




But there is also an investigation by the Swiss federal prosecutor and that allegedly concerns the awarding of the World Cups to Russia and Qatar.


----------



## Xelebes

Huh, fifa in Italian means "fear". Did not know that.


----------



## Lord Moriarty007

John Oliver 1 FIFA 0


----------



## Power Man

Lui One Hall said:


> There's a Hollywood movie to be made out of this.




Imagine the arrest scene


----------



## WinterEmpire

Lui One Hall said:


> There's a Hollywood movie to be made out of this.




http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2814362/

Can't wait for the sequel


----------



## Cin

Today is a good day.


----------



## chasespace

cgf said:


> People may go to jail. But FIFA won't change.




Carve out the rot and the tree will either collapse or regrow stronger. Hopefully it's the latter and not the former. 

Although, I would be lying if I said I didn't want UEFA to lead a walk out.


----------



## Halladay

When you have so much money involved, you will always have amounts of corruption. There is no way around it. It happens everywhere.


----------



## Plato

chasespace said:


> Carve out the rot and the tree will either collapse or regrow stronger. Hopefully it's the latter and not the former.
> 
> Although, I would be lying if I said I didn't want UEFA to lead a walk out.




Uefa's official statement:



> Todayâ€™s events are a disaster for FIFA and tarnish the image of football as a whole.
> 
> UEFA is deeply shocked and saddened by them.
> 
> These events show, once again, that corruption is deeply rooted in FIFAâ€™s culture.
> 
> There is a need for the whole of FIFA to be â€œrebootedâ€ and for a real reform to be carried out.
> 
> The upcoming FIFA Congress risks to turn into a farce and therefore the European associations will have to consider carefully if they should even attend this Congress and caution a system, which, if it is not stopped, will ultimately kill football.
> 
> The UEFA member associations are meeting tomorrow ahead of the FIFA Congress. At that point, the European associations will decide on what further steps need to be taken to protect the game of football.
> 
> In the meantime, the members of the UEFA Executive Committee are convinced that there is a strong need for a change to the leadership of this FIFA and strongly believe that the FIFA Congress should be postponed, with new FIFA presidential elections to be organised within the next six months.


----------



## Plato

And Sepp's statement.........................



> This is a difficult time for football, the fans and for FIFA as an organization. We understand the disappointment that many have expressed and I know that the events of today will impact the way in which many people view us.
> 
> As unfortunate as these events are, it should be clear that we welcome the actions and the investigations by the US and Swiss authorities and believe that it will help to reinforce measures that FIFA has already taken to root out any wrongdoing in football.
> 
> While there will be many who are frustrated with the pace of change, I would like to stress the actions that we have taken and will continue to take. In fact, todayâ€™s action by the Swiss Office of the Attorney General was set in motion when we submitted a dossier to the Swiss authorities late last year.
> 
> Let me be clear: such misconduct has no place in football and we will ensure that those who engage in it are put out of the game. Following the events of today, the independent Ethics Committeeâ€“which is in the midst of its own proceedings regarding the awarding of the 2018 and 2022 FIFA World Cupsâ€“took swift action to provisionally ban those individuals named by the authorities from any football-related activities at the national and international level. These actions are on top of similar steps that FIFA has taken over the past year to exclude any members who violate our own Code of Ethics.
> 
> We will continue to work with the relevant authorities and we will work vigorously within FIFA in order to root out any misconduct, to regain your trust and ensure that football worldwide is free from wrongdoing.


----------



## chasespace

Plato said:


> *Uefa's official statement:*


----------



## Burner Account

They are going to get him.


----------



## Just Win

Plato said:


> And Sepp's statement.........................









Someone has to put Sepp's head on Baghdad Bob.


----------



## eyetest is useless

MSPGabe said:


> Australia or US for 2022...thrilled with either.




...probably gonna be qatar


----------



## Live in the Now

kyle evs48 said:


> They are going to get him.



Yep. Blazer has been wearing a wire for years.

No doubt they have documents on Blatter as well. Just making sure he's able to be extradited and to get affidavits from the people who plea bargain before arresting him.


----------



## eyetest is useless

fifa in a nutshell


----------



## Burner Account

Live in the Now said:


> Yep. Blazer has been wearing a wire for years.
> 
> No doubt they have documents on Blatter as well. Just making sure he's able to be extradited and to get affidavits from the people who plea bargain before arresting him.




Not to mention these are rich, rich people with no interest in serving time. The kind that will face no bodily harm should they sell their colleagues out in plea deals.

Probably won't need to lean on them much at all to get Blatter.


----------



## Halladay

Have all of these clowns become workers *cough* slaves *cough* over in Qatar.


----------



## Live in the Now

There was also stuff in the indictment about these guys taking bribes from Morocco to host the WC in 1998. Not that Morocco won or anything, but that's how far back the investigation goes.


----------



## Evilo

Shrimper said:


> This is amazing.
> 
> I look forward to seeing that Qatar offered xx million for a World Cup whilst we offered some Jellies Eels and cockles in Whitstable.




Oh don't worry, England offered plently. Just less than Qatar. That's what has happenned in every WC.
WC 98 was bought too, reportedly. No surprise there. I might add that I wouldn't be surprised if it was bought on the pitch as well.


----------



## HajdukSplit

Evilo said:


> Oh don't worry, England offered plently. Just less than Qatar. That's what has happenned in every WC.
> WC 98 was bought too, reportedly. No surprise there. I might add that I wouldn't be surprised if it was bought on the pitch as well.




Apparently the only clean bid for 2018 & 2022 was the Netherlands/Belgium one, every other bid had some sort of bribery involved, whether big or small


----------



## Jeffrey

HajdukSplit said:


> Apparently the only clean bid for 2018 & 2022 was the Netherlands/Belgium one, every other bid had some sort of bribery involved, whether big or small




Then award the WC to them for 2018 and re-do a clean bidding process for 2022


----------



## Live in the Now

Jeffrey said:


> Then award the WC to them for 2018 and re-do a clean bidding process for 2022




Can't. They had to build new stadiums and make renovations to increase capacity. Too late for that.


----------



## chasespace

Jeffrey said:


> Then award the WC to them for 2018 and *re-do a clean bidding process for 2022*




Why not just automatically award it to Canada?


----------



## John Price




----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Mike Emrick said:


>




Priceless


----------



## East Coast Bias

chasespace said:


> Why not just automatically award it to Canada?




They may have been able to get Abby Wambach and Alex Morgan to shut up about their WWC fields, but they'd have to fix that before Ronaldo or Messi or Neuer is stepping on those fields.


----------



## cutchemist42

https://twitter.com/Spurs_US/status/603586328857583618


----------



## Plato




----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Why am I working today??! I can't stop watching this.


----------



## Shrimper

Evilo said:


> Oh don't worry, England offered plently. Just less than Qatar. That's what has happenned in every WC.
> WC 98 was bought too, reportedly. No surprise there. I might add that I wouldn't be surprised if it was bought on the pitch as well.




Not saying we didn't offer anything.

Just that knowing us we couldn't even do bribing right.



Live in the Now said:


> Can't. They had to build new stadiums and make renovations to increase capacity. Too late for that.




Columbia were removed as hosts of the World Cup way back when 3 years and 7 months before it. Netherlands would need some building and changes but I think they could do it.


----------



## ProPAIN

Even if Blatter isn't implicated in any way, shape or form (which I highly doubt), you can't be the president of an organization with this much corruption and not be held accountable. It is purely down to poor leadership and selfish motives that have led them to this point. Blatter has not fixed FIFA, he shouldn't be re-elected.


----------



## Shrimper

http://news.yahoo.com/russia-says-nothing-hide-fifa-bid-probe-123239771.html

Remind me. Didn't their computers "disappear"?


----------



## mouser

ProPAIN said:


> Even if Blatter isn't implicated in any way, shape or form (which I highly doubt), you can't be the president of an organization with this much corruption and not be held accountable. It is purely down to poor leadership and selfish motives that have led them to this point. Blatter has not fixed FIFA, he shouldn't be re-elected.




Exactly. Whether Blatter personally took money or not, he's presided over a horribly corrupt organization for nearly two decades now without any serious attempt to reform it. He sure as heck isn't the guy to fix FIFA's issues.


----------



## Swervin81

ProPAIN said:


> Even if Blatter isn't implicated in any way, shape or form (which I highly doubt), you can't be the president of an organization with this much corruption and not be held accountable. It is purely down to poor leadership and selfish motives that have led them to this point. Blatter has not fixed FIFA, he shouldn't be re-elected.




Problem is, the voting system is so broken, it needs to be overhauled entirely. Who had the bright idea of giving civilized nations like the US, Germany, England, France the same voting power as Afghanistan, Pakistan, Syria, Jordan is beyond a dumbass. This would never fly with the former five, every single civilized nation would have him blackballed from every sports organization if they could. Problem is, for the latter 5, they don't care; corruption is perfectl acceptable, just a way of life to them, and they can be swayed to vote with a little financial "incentive".


----------



## AlanHUK

ProPAIN said:


> Even if Blatter isn't implicated in any way, shape or form (which I highly doubt), you can't be the president of an organization with this much corruption and not be held accountable. It is purely down to poor leadership and selfish motives that have led them to this point. Blatter has not fixed FIFA, he shouldn't be re-elected.




he's been in charge for 17 years, he's either complicit or incompetent 

either way there is no way anyone could support him as a leader


----------



## GKJ

Plato said:


> And Sepp's statement.........................




What else is he going to say?


----------



## Ugmo

Was just reading the latest article in "Der Spiegel" - they think Blatter is finished because Jack Warner is going to completely spill the beans to reduce his own penalties. Man, at this point I would no longer guarantee that Russia 2018 and Qatar 2022 are a sure thing.


----------



## Plato

GKJ said:


> What else is he going to say?




I know the reasoning behind that sort of statement, but that doesn't make the content any less hilarious considering the source.


----------



## Halladay

Ugmo said:


> Was just reading the latest article in "Der Spiegel" - they think Blatter is finished because Jack Warner is going to completely spill the beans to reduce his own penalties. Man, at this point I would no longer guarantee that Russia 2018 and Qatar 2022 are a sure thing.




Problem with Russia is that it is 3 years away, so only a few countries could have enough stadiums ready(England, Germany, France, and the United States. I could be missing another country). France is hosting the Euro's next year and Germany hosted in 2006. My guess is that England would get it if it were to be moved. Though I doubt 2018 is changed.


----------



## Plato




----------



## Deficient Mode

Swervin81 said:


> Problem is, the voting system is so broken, it needs to be overhauled entirely. Who had the bright idea of giving civilized nations like the US, Germany, England, France the same voting power as Afghanistan, Pakistan, Syria, Jordan is beyond a dumbass. This would never fly with the former five, every single civilized nation would have him blackballed from every sports organization if they could. Problem is, for the latter 5, they don't care; corruption is perfectl acceptable, just a way of life to them, and they can be swayed to vote with a little financial "incentive".




"civilized"



Ugmo said:


> Was just reading the latest article in "Der Spiegel" - they think Blatter is finished because Jack Warner is going to completely spill the beans to reduce his own penalties. Man, at this point I would no longer guarantee that Russia 2018 and Qatar 2022 are a sure thing.




I shared the immediate reaction of many people in this thread that it is almost guaranteed that numerous FIFA officials roll on Blatter because they aren't part of a culture that stigmatizes snitching like most other organized criminal groups. 

I think Qatar could be in trouble. I highly doubt Russia is.


----------



## Jussi

Plato said:


>





Not exactly "breaking", that story is several hours old already.


----------



## Plato

Jussi said:


> Not exactly "breaking", that story is several hours old already.




My apologies.


----------



## cgf

chasespace said:


> Carve out the rot and the tree will either collapse or regrow stronger. Hopefully it's the latter and not the former.
> 
> Although, I would be lying if I said I didn't want UEFA to lead a walk out.




An organization isn't a tree. If some members are removed, others will take their place and be corrupted by the exact same forces that corrupted their predecessors.


----------



## The Zetterberg Era

Justified said:


> Problem with Russia is that it is 3 years away, so only a few countries could have enough stadiums ready(England, Germany, France, and the United States. I could be missing another country). France is hosting the Euro's next year and Germany hosted in 2006. My guess is that England would get it if it were to be moved. Though I doubt 2018 is changed.




Russia as a bid was fairly attractive to begin with. Yes maybe they did some shady things, but on the surface Russia made sense in terms of a destination. I don't think anything will happen to that particular destination. 

It didn't allow the amount of clear lying that the Qatar bid did. They were never going to play that in the summer, they haven't kept up at all with their promises in terms of the work force and safety issues. It could be stripped on a lot of merits. 

If I was the US, I wouldn't even bid, say they will bid on future games. This wasn't what this was about and it wasn't.

These guys laundered money and broke laws in the United States. The fact they thought it was a good idea to do that here is rather staggering. But that is their undoing and the involvement in my opinion. Now maybe people could argue the loss of the bid kicked up the fervor with which this was pursued. I sort of doubt that, they caught a bunch of people doing illegal things within their jurisdiction and are going after them. That is to be expected really, now where else that leads I don't know. But the crux of the issue is nothing to do with the World Cup. It is why a substantial portion of their case to date is dealing with the Copa America being played in 2016 on US soil. They won't tolerate that and the mountain of evidence they have left behind and rolled over in providing is a massive problem for the future of Fifa at least as we have known it.

Not soon enough, but glad this is falling apart on them.


----------



## canuckster19

I would rather UEFA just leave FIFA and play a Euro every two years until CAF, CONCACAF, AFC and CONMEBOL collapse under the the farce that is a World Cup without European nations. Hell, UEFA could easily ban players from outside confederations from participating with their national teams if they want to earn the big bucks in Europe. If I'm Platini these would be my first moves. Besides, Euros are far more entertaining than the World Cup in terms of competition level.


----------



## Rocko604

UEFA can talk or even threaten a big game, but when push comes to shove, I don't see them going anywhere.

As for the election, who's to say Prince Ali isn't half as corrupt as Blatter? Not like this organization does integrity checks.


----------



## Evilo

Shrimper said:


> Not saying we didn't offer anything.
> 
> Just that knowing us we couldn't even do bribing right.



How do you think you got EC 92 and OG in London?
Pure merit?


----------



## canuckster19

Evilo said:


> How do you think you got EC 92 and OG in London?
> Pure merit?




Next year? Platini....


----------



## ProPAIN

Swervin81 said:


> Problem is, the voting system is so broken, it needs to be overhauled entirely. Who had the bright idea of giving civilized nations like the US, Germany, England, France the same voting power as Afghanistan, Pakistan, Syria, Jordan is beyond a dumbass. This would never fly with the former five, every single civilized nation would have him blackballed from every sports organization if they could. Problem is, for the latter 5, they don't care; corruption is perfectl acceptable, just a way of life to them, and they can be swayed to vote with a little financial "incentive".




Yeah, I'll let that little "civilized" comment slide...


----------



## ProPAIN

One thing that irritates me is that the investigation from the FBI is only on CONMEBOL and CONCACAF. There is no way that there aren't any officials from the other confederations that aren't as corrupt if not more. And that includes UEFA.

I love how Putin is resenting the US and the investigation when they uncovered some of the most corrupt people in the sport and could lead to them confirming that Russia's bid had corruption coming out of its ass.


----------



## Deficient Mode

ProPAIN said:


> One thing that irritates me is that the investigation from the FBI is only on CONMEBOL and CONCACAF. There is no way that there aren't any officials from the other confederations that aren't as corrupt if not more. And that includes UEFA.
> 
> I love how Putin is resenting the US and the investigation when they uncovered some of the most corrupt people in the sport and could lead to them confirming that Russia's bid had corruption coming out of its ass.




They are only going after the people against whom their informant, Charles Blazer, gave them information. All of them have ties or do business in the US, where CONCACAF headquarters are located. The connections with CONMEBOL come through the Traffic Sports conglomerate, a primarily Brazilian group with a US affiliate, or the Nike deal with the Brazilian federation. African officials on the other hand likely have no ties to the US at all, and thus would be outside of the scope of the investigation.


----------



## Chileiceman

Deficient Mode said:


> They are only going after the people against whom their informant, Charles Blazer, gave them information. All of them have ties or do business in the US, where CONCACAF headquarters are located. The connections with CONMEBOL come through the Traffic Sports conglomerate, a primarily Brazilian group with a US affiliate, or the Nike deal with the Brazilian federation. African officials on the other hand likely have no ties to the US at all, and thus would be outside of the scope of the investigation.




I'm sure they have dirt on so many more people, but know that it would be very hard to assert jurisdiction on them. Hopefully, if they have information on others, they can share it with law enforcement of other countries able to act. The Swiss will continue to play a major role here.


----------



## HajdukSplit

Crook Platini says UEFA might boycott future World Cups if Blatter is re-elected. I'm not totally against UEFA stepping away from FIFA, especially considering Blatter will take away spots, but its somewhat comical Platini acting moral


----------



## chasespace

Any news out of the UEFA meeting yet?


----------



## ProPAIN

Deficient Mode said:


> They are only going after the people against whom their informant, Charles Blazer, gave them information. All of them have ties or do business in the US, where CONCACAF headquarters are located. The connections with CONMEBOL come through the Traffic Sports conglomerate, a primarily Brazilian group with a US affiliate, or the Nike deal with the Brazilian federation. African officials on the other hand likely have no ties to the US at all, and thus would be outside of the scope of the investigation.




I understand that, I'm just saying generally there is bound to be even more cases outside that jurisdiction and no one is doing anything about it. It's so blatantly obvious it's frustrating that only the tip of the ice-berg (a significant one nonetheless) is being investigated.


----------



## chasespace

ProPAIN said:


> I understand that, I'm just saying generally there is bound to be even more cases outside that jurisdiction and no one is doing anything about it. It's so blatantly obvious it's frustrating that only the tip of the ice-berg (a significant one nonetheless) is being investigated.




They will most likely pass off the information they can't use to prosecute to the authorities that can. Whether or not they act on it is up to them.


----------



## Jeffrey

ProPAIN said:


> I love how Putin is resenting the US and the investigation when they uncovered some of the most corrupt people in the sport and could lead to them confirming that Russia's bid had corruption coming out of its ass.



Well Putin is probably one of the most corrupted "politician". He is a dictator and will do as he wishes and protect his other dictator friend like Blatter.


----------



## Evilo

canuckster19 said:


> Next year? Platini....




Yup 
You won't find me being the hypocritical one like some others and say "others" bribe.
I've said all along it's not a matter of how much you bribe, everyone does it.
France did it just as much as anyone. Not enough to get the Paris Olympic games, where London paid the most.
Enough to get the EC in 16, while England didn't pay enough for WC 18.
That's most likely how it went.


----------



## Chimaera

For what it's worth, anyone in the top executive structure should be thrown out. 

Platini might be the best guy in there now to take over, but to suggest that he might be unaware or not involved in any of this is short sighted. 

The whole tree is rotten. Probably to the core.


----------



## East Coast Bias

> Despite the broad nature of the charges, the case itself arrived at the Justice Department as something of a surprise. The four-year F.B.I. investigation grew out of an unrelated inquiry into aspects of Russian organized crime by the Eurasian Joint Organized Crime Task Force in the F.B.I.’s New York office, according to people with knowledge of the case’s origins. Authorities soon realized the potential scope of an investigation into the sporting world’s most powerful, secretive organization.




http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/28/s...arges-blatter-isnt-among-them.html?ref=soccer


----------



## East Coast Bias

Every single WC has had shady dealings surrounding it - bribery, corruption, etc. But what's happening in Qatar is unacceptable. That's what has really got me. 

I don't even care where it ends up - it cannot be held there. The amount of workers dying, and the treatment of those living isn't a corruption case - it's ****ing human rights abuse.


----------



## Jeffrey

My first thought about Qatar getting it (before all the information we know now broke out) was at least make it less obvious that you are crook.


----------



## Power Man

East Coast Bias said:


> Every single WC has had shady dealings surrounding it - bribery, corruption, etc. But what's happening in Qatar is unacceptable. That's what has really got me.
> 
> I don't even care where it ends up - it cannot be held there. The amount of workers dying, and the treatment of those living isn't a corruption case - it's ****ing human rights abuse.



This.


----------



## Power Man

Jeffrey said:


> My first thought about Qatar getting it (before all the information we know now broke out) was at least make it less obvious that you are crook.




Pretty much what I thought when France (98) and Germany (2006) got it

Also when Atlanta got the OG over Athens


----------



## Power Man

And by the way, I'm hoping they will get Issa Hayatou as well


----------



## Panteras

I really hope Blatter gets re elected for the lulz


----------



## HajdukSplit

Panteras said:


> I really hope Blatter gets re elected for the lulz




He will, its a forgone conclusion, I just want to see the victory speech 

Lets see if UEFA have the balls to boycott future World Cups like they threatened. I doubt they go through with it and watch Blatter reduce UEFA's World Cup spots

They say UEFA is overwhelmingly going to vote for Ali but I'm curious who some of the UEFA members that will not go along with Platini. Russia for sure is one, I guess some of their allies too.


----------



## Mount Suribachi

Do we find out who votes for who, or is it a secret ballot?


----------



## Panteras

McSorleyStick said:


> Pretty much what I thought when France (98) and Germany (2006) got it
> 
> Also when Atlanta got the OG over Athens




France and Germany were as blatant to you as Qatar was? I don't think so...Qatar was the worst rated in FIFA's own assessment hahaha if that doest just outright scream "we give 0 fks about hiding our corruption" I don't know what does


----------



## Chimaera

McSorleyStick said:


> Pretty much what I thought when France (98) and Germany (2006) got it
> 
> Also when Atlanta got the OG over Athens




You've been on record extolling the Middle East having a Cup in the past. I realize and feel they should have a cup at some point, but the steps taken to make it happen are ridiculous. 

I realize you might not feel that Qatar has done anything that other groups have done in the past, but it's a matter of extent and degree. 

The whole "We'll have artificial clouds or stadiums with AC" was ridiculous.


----------



## SenorDingDong

This is why the WC cannot be held or supported in Qatar.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...ustrates-the-consequences-of-fifa-corruption/


----------



## Jussi

Well I think this pretty much confirms there was something fishy about Russia's bid as well: http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...meddling-abroad/ar-BBkkoRi?ocid=mailsignoutmd


----------



## Sacha Baron Corbin

As much as I'd love for the U.S to get 2022 if there is a re-bid, just stripping Qatar of it would be enough for me. 

Election is tomorrow right? That should be interesting, I'd be surprised if UEFA actually walks out but if they do I wonder who would follow them.


----------



## chasespace

Nose of Sutter said:


> As much as I'd love for the U.S to get 2022 if there is a re-bid, just stripping Qatar of it would be enough for me.
> 
> Election is tomorrow right? That should be interesting, I'd be surprised if UEFA actually walks out but if they do I wonder who would follow them.




Is there a precedent of individual countries breaking from their confederations? If UEFA does walk away from FIFA and CONCACAF doesn't I can see the USA and Mexico walking away from CONCACAF to join whatever UEFA becomes.


----------



## Power Man

SenorDingDong said:


> This is why the WC cannot be held or supported in Qatar.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...ustrates-the-consequences-of-fifa-corruption/



What is the death toll in USA? 

Because everyday they talk about murders, cops "misfires" and mass shooting


----------



## Jussi

Credit card company Visa are now threatening to pull out of their sponsorship deal with FIFA, unless it acts quickly to clean it's act. Adidas, Coca-Cola, HundaiMotor, McDonalds and Budweiser have also expressed their concern over FIFA's culture.


----------



## chasespace

McSorleyStick said:


> What is the death toll in USA?
> 
> Because everyday they talk about murders, cops "misfires" and mass shooting




Death Toll in regards to construction of the project.


----------



## Jussi

McSorleyStick said:


> What is the death toll in USA?
> 
> Because everyday they talk about murders, cops "misfires" and mass shooting




What major sporting event have those been related to?


----------



## Stats01

This whole thing is amazing... like so many possibilities. With as much power as the U.S and Mexico have I could see them influencing the rest of CONCACAF to join them in leaving FIFA. As a Canadian I'll be very disappointed if the CSA stays


----------



## Hackett

chasespace said:


> Is there a precedent of individual countries breaking from their confederations? If UEFA does walk away from FIFA and CONCACAF doesn't I can see the USA and Mexico walking away from CONCACAF to join whatever UEFA becomes.




Since the world cup is based on your standings in those confederations, does that mean that if uefa breaks off, we can theoretically have a WC without Europe?

Can you imagine a WC without Europe?


----------



## Mount Suribachi

Nose of Sutter said:


> As much as I'd love for the U.S to get 2022 if there is a re-bid, just stripping Qatar of it would be enough for me.
> 
> Election is tomorrow right? That should be interesting, I'd be surprised if UEFA actually walks out but if they do I wonder who would follow them.




America, Australia....maybe one or two others.

But I doubt they'll walk out anyway. Platini is too much of a FIFA man, and most southern and eastern European nations care way less about all this kind of thing than the northern European nations.

England will stick to their guns and refuse to take their seat on the executive committee, and the ROW will go "great, now we don't have to put up with their sanctimonious meddling! Lets celebrate by gifting ourselves some more gold plated iPads! I'm off back home to the Cayman Islands, anyone want to share a lift on my private plane?"


----------



## Jussi

UEFA announced that all of it's member countries will be voting for Blatter's opponent.


----------



## Burner Account

Jussi said:


> Credit card company Visa are now threatening to pull out of their sponsorship deal with FIFA, unless it acts quickly to clean it's act. Adidas, Coca-Cola, HundaiMotor, McDonalds and Budweiser have also expressed their concern over FIFA's culture.




I feel like that's Visa saying "do not re-elect Blatter".


----------



## spintheblackcircle

Oh, yea. I want WWIII to break out over the World Cup

http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/28/politics/fifa-vladimir-putin-world-cup-corruption/index.html

Russian President Vladimir Putin has come out swinging in defense of FIFA's embattled president and against U.S. authorities who've gone after soccer's powerful, polarizing governing body.


----------



## jekoh

What exactly is achieved by UEFA leaving FIFA?


----------



## cgf

And lol did china really try to claim that only 6 people died preparing for the beijing games.  That's even more brazen than giving the WC to Qatar



Jussi said:


> Credit card company Visa are now threatening to pull out of their sponsorship deal with FIFA, unless it acts quickly to clean it's act. Adidas, Coca-Cola, HundaiMotor, McDonalds and Budweiser have also expressed their concern over FIFA's culture.




Now if they actually did this once the furor died down and investigation end, that might actually lead to some cleaning up of FIFA...but we'll see if that ever actually comes to anything.


----------



## cgf

Hackett said:


> Since the world cup is based on your standings in those confederations, does that mean that if uefa breaks off, we can theoretically have a WC without Europe?
> 
> *Can you imagine a WC without Europe?*




Do you mean the Copa America?


----------



## cgf

jekoh said:


> What exactly is achieved by UEFA leaving FIFA?




People's impulse to do something will be satiated.


----------



## Stats01

jekoh said:


> What exactly is achieved by UEFA leaving FIFA?




To save face, to seperate themselves from these crooks. Everyone here has had a hand in this including UEFA but for them to seperate thenselves maybe Platini looks at this as an opportunity to be looked as the next in line to run the whole operation of soccer in the world


----------



## Stats01

I doubt UEFA leaves though. A WC without Europe...not happening


----------



## Jussi

Does Putin's support for Blatter mean Russia won't vote according to other UEFA countries?


----------



## Just Win

Jussi said:


> UEFA announced that all of it's member countries will be voting for Blatter's opponent.




Platini actually said most UEFA countries will vote for Prince Ali Hussein and that he will try to convince the remaining ones to do so as well. Or in other words, there are still some UEFA members that support Blatter.


----------



## Jussi

http://www.espnfc.com/fifa-world-cu...el-platini-i-asked-sepp-blatter-to-stand-down

Also not surprised Andrew Jennings is behind this investigation, he's been after Blatter for years (like he was after Samaranch before):



> Andrew Jennings ‏@AAndrewJennings
> I gave the FBI the crucial documents that triggered yesterday's arrests. There will be more to come. Blatter is a target.


----------



## HajdukSplit

Jussi said:


> UEFA announced that all of it's member countries will be voting for Blatter's opponent.




I doubt Russia will 

The only FAs to publicly announce their vote are England, Wales, Ireland, Sweden, Iceland, Romania and a few others I can't think of right now


----------



## jekoh

Stats01 said:


> To save face, to seperate themselves from these crooks. Everyone here has had a hand in this including UEFA but for them to seperate thenselves maybe Platini looks at this as an opportunity to be looked as the next in line to run the whole operation of soccer in the world



In other words, absolutely nothing is achieved.


----------



## chasespace

Here's an interesting idea:

Say UEFA does split from FIFA over this and their next Euro event after this cycle they open to ALL nations who break from FIFA as well. Would that be considered a World Cup or an expanded Euro event?

Euro events are more competitive from the bottom up so a Euro with USA, Mexico, Australia, a few South American nations, and some of the stronger African ones(if they break as well) would be dynamite.


----------



## jekoh

chasespace said:


> Here's an interesting idea:
> 
> Say UEFA does split from FIFA over this and their next Euro event after this cycle they open to ALL nations who break from FIFA as well. Would that be considered a World Cup or an expanded Euro event?
> 
> Euro events are more competitive from the bottom up so a Euro with USA, Mexico, Australia, a few South American nations, and some of the stronger African ones(if they break as well) would be dynamite.



That's not very interesting at all.

You'd simply be recreating the same beast under a different name.


----------



## BMann

Acallabeth said:


> I dislike US/England *arrogant opinion* that they should be immediately handed the next 2 World Cups.
> But damn, I thought this day would never come for FIFA!




There is nothing arrogant about it. The technical committee acknowledged our bid was excellent and unlike previous World Cups a fortune would not have to be spent on behalf of FIFA leaving the hosts out of pocket.

Instead of spending billions on this this sort of money could be better directed in Russia at pressing issues and grass roots sports like the former sports palaces which nurtured generations of stars from chess to artistic gymnastics and bringing back the diaspora of coaching talent.


----------



## BMann

East Coast Bias said:


> Hopefully, in addition to nailing FIFA, they slam Traffic and something changes with 3rd party ownership. There's been talks of banning it, but it really needs to be highlighted how wrong this **** is.
> 
> Traffic Sports Marketing owns the rights to hundreds of South American (mostly Brazilian and Argentine) players.
> 
> For every Neymar, who got to Barca and got paid, there's 100 of others who got shopped around the world and had their careers ruined over transfer money.




Instead of the clubs getting the bulk of the transfer monies these groups and superagents like Simonian take the money. Clubs like River Plate should be wealthy enough but most of the money ends up with shareholders and these agents.

It needs to be stopped along with the selling of young players long before they have matured enough to play abroad in most cases.


----------



## Evilo

BMann said:


> There is nothing arrogant about it. The technical committee acknowledged our bid was excellent and unlike previous World Cups a fortune would not have to be spent on behalf of FIFA leaving the hosts out of pocket.




Weirdly enough, we keep on hearing the WC should be given to England, the US or Australia.

See a trend here?


----------



## BMann

Jussi said:


> Credit card company Visa are now threatening to pull out of their sponsorship deal with FIFA, unless it acts quickly to clean it's act. Adidas, Coca-Cola, HundaiMotor, McDonalds and Budweiser have also expressed their concern over FIFA's culture.




All that needs to happen is for these companies to pull the plug or threaten to do so and Blatter is done for. Add the lawsuits in lieu of stripping Russia and Qatar of World Cups and FIFA is in real trouble financially.


----------



## BMann

Evilo said:


> Weirdly enough, we keep on hearing the WC should be given to England, the US or Australia.
> 
> See a trend here?




Seems fair enough to me. And a centenary World Cup in Argentina/Uruguay in 2030.


----------



## Xelebes

Evilo said:


> Weirdly enough, we keep on hearing the WC should be given to England, the US or Australia.
> 
> See a trend here?




I haven't seen much of that, personally. I do not want it in either of those three countries.


----------



## Evilo

Xelebes said:


> I haven't seen much of that, personally. I do not want it in either of those three countries.




It's everywhere in the papers, and everywhere in this thread.


----------



## Evilo

BMann said:


> Seems fair enough to me. And a centenary World Cup in Argentina/Uruguay in 2030.



Nope it's not fair. It's just england papers being self-centered, as usual.


----------



## Ceremony

Evilo said:


> Weirdly enough, we keep on hearing the WC should be given to England, the US or Australia.
> 
> See a trend here?




Which of the other bids would you rather see chosen?


----------



## jekoh

Ceremony said:


> Which of the other bids would you rather see chosen?



Spain or South Korea are certainly better bids than Australia.


----------



## Evilo

Ceremony said:


> Which of the other bids would you rather see chosen?



Why would you only select among the "bids" (and did the US, Australia and England all bid for 2022? No)?

Plenty of countries are capable of hosting a WC.


----------



## Ceremony

jekoh said:


> Spain or South Korea are certainly better bids than Australia.



South Korea are even more recent than the US and have an Olympics coming up (the Brazil/Russia situations in that regard are also ridiculous).



Evilo said:


> Why would you only select among the "bids" (and did the US, Australia and England all bid for 2022? No)?




Because the countries who bid are willing to host the tournament on account of them bidding to host the tournament. 

And I meant in general for both 2018/2022.


----------



## Jeffrey

I like the idea of the Netherland/Belgium joint bid.
Another bid I would like is Japan or New Zealand.


----------



## Evilo

Ceremony said:


> South Korea are even more recent than the US and have an Olympics coming up (the Brazil/Russia situations in that regard are also ridiculous).
> 
> 
> 
> Because the countries who bid are willing to host the tournament on account of them bidding to host the tournament.
> 
> And I meant in general for both 2018/2022.



Well, what's the reason for Spain? Haven't hosted since 82.

And why would you strip a football nation like Russia of a WC?


----------



## East Coast Bias

Evilo said:


> Weirdly enough, we keep on hearing the WC should be given to England, the US or Australia.
> 
> See a trend here?




Do you think this investigation is political, has to do with the US having sour grapes over losing the 2022 bid to Qatar, and is an attempt to bring the WC to the US?

Serious question.


----------



## Jussi

HajdukSplit said:


> I doubt Russia will
> 
> The only FAs to publicly announce their vote are England, Wales, Ireland, Sweden, Iceland, Romania and a few others I can't think of right now




Finland as well.


----------



## jekoh

Ceremony said:


> South Korea are even more recent than the US and have an Olympics coming up (the Brazil/Russia situations in that regard are also ridiculous).



That's still a much better bid than Australia.


----------



## chasespace

Evilo said:


> Plenty of countries are capable of hosting a WC.




Very few countries could host a World Cup on short notice. The amount of infrastructure required is insane. It took Brazil how many years to get ready for the event and they already had more than enough soccer stadiums ready to go? The amount of things FIFA requires to host a World Cup is detrimental to the smaller nations who want to host them. How many former World Cup stadiums are being used effectively?


----------



## Ceremony

Evilo said:


> Well, what's the reason for Spain? Haven't hosted since 82.
> 
> And why would you strip a football nation like Russia of a WC?



I am asking entirely in hypotheticals since it seems both the 18/22 bids are being questioned. You were complaining about people mentioning England/USA/Australia as the alternatives, so who would you rather?



Jussi said:


> Finland as well.



Scotland (the same Scotland who're playing Qatar in a friendly next month after some people in the SFA got pally with their FA) are too: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/32904408


----------



## Evilo

East Coast Bias said:


> Do you think this investigation is political, has to do with the US having sour grapes over losing the 2022 bid to Qatar, and is an attempt to bring the WC to the US?
> 
> Serious question.





People here are mixing two separate investigations.
One is about WC attributions and Switzerland is conducting it.

The FBI, OTOH, is investigating on bribaries, which more or less focuses on american problems.

When Jussi makes a link between Putin, the US and the russian WC, it's just not true. SWITZERLAND is investigating the russian bid.

And as I said before, Russia without a single doubt paid to get their WC. Just like every host before them. So I don't see why they shouldn't get their WC.


----------



## Evilo

chasespace said:


> Very few countries could host a World Cup on short notice. The amount of infrastructure required is insane. It took Brazil how many years to get ready for the event and they already had more than enough soccer stadiums ready to go? The amount of things FIFA requires to host a World Cup is detrimental to the smaller nations who want to host them. How many former World Cup stadiums are being used effectively?



Off the top of my head :
Germany, France, England, Spain, Italy, Poland/Ukraine, China, Japan, Korea, etc, etc...


----------



## chasespace

Evilo said:


> Off the top of my head :
> *Germany, France, England, Spain, Italy,* Poland/Ukraine, *China*, Japan, Korea, etc, etc...




Out of the ones you listed, the first 5 and China would be the only ones capable of hosting a World Cup on short notice.


----------



## Hull Fan

East Coast Bias said:


> Do you think this investigation is political, has to do with the US having sour grapes over losing the 2022 bid to Qatar, and is an attempt to bring the WC to the US?
> 
> Serious question.




Absolutely not. The people who are doing this don't give a damn about soccer. They care about their careers and adding to the US' coffers. Didn't you see that they rolled a guy and he paid a fine of $151m? That gets you noticed by your boss and your bosses' boss. This is a PR gold mine for the DOJ and a cash cow for the the government. They're not interested in putting people in jail, though that's certainly an option, they do want to get the 15 people they're investigating to roll on 15 more people and so on. They're following the money and hopefully seizing lots of it. The nice side benefits are PR and possibly a future Wold Cup here generating billions more. 

Qatar might have pissed some people off who have offered the FBI information, like Jennings who works for ESPN but the FBI and the DOJ don't give a damn about the beautiful game.


----------



## Hull Fan

Evilo said:


> Off the top of my head :
> Germany, France, England, Spain, Italy, Poland/Ukraine, China, Japan, Korea, etc, etc...




You're out of your mind if you think anyone is going near the Ukraine right now. Also how many of those countries bid? These events don't have to be held in England/America but those countries appear to want them. Is that true of France? FTR, I would fully support a Netherlands/Belgium World Cup. That would be awesome for everyone.


----------



## jekoh

chasespace said:


> Out of the ones you listed, the first 5 and China would be the only ones capable of hosting a World Cup on short notice.



Why would South Korea not be capable of hosting a World Cup on short notice?


----------



## chasespace

Hull Fan said:


> You're out of your mind if you think anyone is going near the Ukraine right now. Also how many of those countries bid? These events don't have to be held in England/America but those countries appear to want them. Is that true of France? FTR, I would fully support a *Netherlands/Belgium World Cup.* That would be awesome for everyone.




I need a reason to go to Amsterdam and Brussels.


----------



## chasespace

jekoh said:


> Why would South Korea not be capable of hosting a World Cup on short notice?




I underestimated the average size of the stadiums they have there. They can definitely host one.


----------



## Riddick

Evilo said:


> Off the top of my head :
> Germany, France, England, Spain, Italy, Poland/Ukraine, China, Japan, Korea, etc, etc...




US as well. I mean, how many football stadiums will barely be used in the summertime?


----------



## Alklha

Evilo said:


> People here are mixing two separate investigations.
> One is about WC attributions and Switzerland is conducting it.
> 
> The FBI, OTOH, is investigating on bribaries, which more or less focuses on american problems.
> 
> When Jussi makes a link between Putin, the US and the russian WC, it's just not true. SWITZERLAND is investigating the russian bid.
> 
> And as I said before, Russia without a single doubt paid to get their WC. Just like every host before them. So I don't see why they shouldn't get their WC.




What came before doesn't justify it. If they are found to have paid bribes, they should lose the World Cup. There has to be a turning point, and choosing to overlook evidence while saying "it'll be different in the future" is nonsense. If there is nothing damning and it is all circumstantial... let them keep it.



Hull Fan said:


> You're out of your mind if you think anyone is going near the Ukraine right now. Also how many of those countries bid? These events don't have to be held in England/America but those countries appear to want them. Is that true of France? FTR, I would fully support a Netherlands/Belgium World Cup. That would be awesome for everyone.




Netherlands/Belgium don't have the stadiums.

Very few countries actually have the stadiums in place that meet the FIFA criteria. Germany do and England do. France, Spain, Italy, Poland/Ukraine don't.


----------



## Live in the Now

Evilo said:


> And as I said before, Russia without a single doubt paid to get their WC. Just like every host before them. So I don't see why they shouldn't get their WC.




Unless it has been decided that it's time to stop that. Which, that probably isn't fair for Russia or Qatar, but...that might just be too bad.


----------



## Evilo

Hull Fan said:


> You're out of your mind if you think anyone is going near the Ukraine right now. Also how many of those countries bid? These events don't have to be held in England/America but those countries appear to want them. Is that true of France? FTR, I would fully support a Netherlands/Belgium World Cup. That would be awesome for everyone.




Yeah I gave countries, without thinking about today's condition.
And how do you know those countries don't want a WC? Of course they do.


----------



## AlanHUK

Blatter is unbelievable, he really does live in his own little bubble.


----------



## Sacha Baron Corbin

So what happens if Blatter is reelected tomorrow and a few months now it comes out that he played a part in the corruption? Is he kicked out and there is an emergency vote?


----------



## Evilo

Alklha said:


> What came before doesn't justify it. If they are found to have paid bribes, they should lose the World Cup. There has to be a turning point, and choosing to overlook evidence while saying "it'll be different in the future" is nonsense. If there is nothing damning and it is all circumstantial... let them keep it.




You can be pretty sure the turning point won't be to infuriate Russia that has started the stadiums and that is a big football country.

Nah people should forget about relocating the two upcoming WCs. They won't move.


----------



## cgf

Hull Fan said:


> Absolutely not. The people who are doing this don't give a damn about soccer. They care about their careers and adding to the US' coffers. Didn't you see that they rolled a guy and he paid a fine of $151m? That gets you noticed by your boss and your bosses' boss. This is a PR gold mine for the DOJ and a cash cow for the the government. They're not interested in putting people in jail, though that's certainly an option, they do want to get the 15 people they're investigating to roll on 15 more people and so on. They're following the money and hopefully seizing lots of it. The nice side benefits are PR and possibly a future Wold Cup here generating billions more.
> 
> Qatar might have pissed some people off who have offered the FBI information, like Jennings who works for ESPN but the FBI and the DOJ don't give a damn about the beautiful game.




Are you suggesting this increases the chances of a future US WC?


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Nose of Sutter said:


> So what happens if Blatter is reelected tomorrow and a few months now it comes out that he played a part in the corruption? Is he kicked out and there is an emergency vote?




the fact he's afraid to come to NA for the Women's WC because he's afraid he'll be arrested the second his plane lands, is the only reason anyone with a vote needs to vote for someone else.

That said, I fully expect him to be reelected


----------



## East Coast Bias

Evilo said:


> You can be pretty sure the turning point won't be to infuriate Russia that has started the stadiums and that is a big football country.
> 
> Nah people should forget about relocating the two upcoming WCs. They won't move.




It would be absolutely inexcusable to let Qatar continue with what they're doing. It's in a whole different category than Russia or anywhere else.


----------



## Sacha Baron Corbin

Evilo said:


> You can be pretty sure the turning point won't be to infuriate Russia that has started the stadiums and that is a big football country.
> 
> Nah people should forget about relocating the two upcoming WCs. They won't move.




I don't see Russia losing it simply because its so close and it would be pressing for another country to prepare in time. 

Qatar should absolutely lose it, their bid wasn't up to par with the other countries in the first place, and now especially with the humanitarian issue in the country. Not to mention the players' health being at risk playing in that area.


----------



## Alklha

Nose of Sutter said:


> So what happens if Blatter is reelected tomorrow and a few months now it comes out that he played a part in the corruption? Is he kicked out and there is an emergency vote?




That would be the process. 



Evilo said:


> You can be pretty sure the turning point won't be to infuriate Russia that has started the stadiums and that is a big football country.
> 
> Nah people should forget about relocating the two upcoming WCs. They won't move.




I'm sure you are right, at least with Russia, it doesn't make it any less stupid.


----------



## Hull Fan

Evilo said:


> Yeah I gave countries, without thinking about today's condition.
> And how do you know those countries don't want a WC? Of course they do.




I honestly have no clue as to who wants it. I can only go by who has bid for them. Did those countries you listed bid for the World Cup?


----------



## Gooch

I'm fine with Russia having it, their team actually is in world cups normally and they've put forth the infrastructure and it's a market that FIFA probably wants to grow the sport in. While corrupt their bid makes sense, Qatar on the other hand does not, that was the obvious slap in the face that this is an insanely corrupt process.


----------



## Hull Fan

cgf said:


> Are you suggesting this increases the chances of a future US WC?




If they have to move a World Cup on short notice there aren't many options. The US is among them and perhaps as a thank you from UEFA, the US would get the 2018 or 2022 World Cup. At the very least it's probably going to encourage the Copa America to be played here more often as it will generate the most money. But honestly, hosting things is the very last reason why the US did this and destroying FIFA probably won't help any future bid. Though without bribes the best way to make money is to hold events in the most lucrative locations. The US will always be one of those.


----------



## Plato

Would love a Netherlands/Belgium WC. 
Obviously a nation's capability to host the tournament is a major factor, but the WC should be played in a nation that lives and breathes the sport. Australia and the US do not fall into this category (yet).


----------



## Jeffrey

Evilo said:


> And as I said before, Russia without a single doubt paid to get their WC. Just like every host before them. So I don't see why they shouldn't get their WC.



I disagree.
That's the worst possible decision.
That's like capturing a serial killer with two hostages still alive and to let the serial kill them because he already killed 10 more.

When you find fraud you have to stop all the fraudulent activities ASAP and work on to recover the faith in the organisation by correcting all the wrong do from the past. 

If they can prove that the FIFA WC did not respected the proper procedured than they have to redo the procedures and establish a clear and transparent way to make sure that everything is fully ethical and legally acceptable in the new bidding process. Too bad if that bribery system worked for Brazil, South Africa, France, etc you cannot change the past but you can change the future.


----------



## cgf

Hull Fan said:


> If they have to move a World Cup on short notice there aren't many options. The US is among them and perhaps as a thank you from UEFA, the US would get the 2018 or 2022 World Cup. At the very least it's probably going to encourage the Copa America to be played here more often as it will generate the most money. But honestly, hosting things is the very last reason why the US did this and destroying FIFA probably won't help any future bid. Though without bribes the best way to make money is to hold events in the most lucrative locations. The US will always be one of those.




Uefa doesn't decide who gets the next WC, FIFA does, and FIFA isn't going to be giving the US any thank you presents unless blatter is actually defeated and his successor tries handing out some kickbacks to the people who got him the job.


----------



## cgf

Jeffrey said:


> I disagree.
> That's the worst possible decision.
> That's like capturing a serial killer with two hostages still alive and to let the serial kill them because he already killed 10 more.
> 
> When you find fraud you have to stop all the fraudulent activities ASAP and work on to recover the faith in the organisation by correcting all the wrong do from the past.
> 
> If they can prove that the FIFA WC did not respected the proper procedured than they have to redo the procedures and establish a clear and transparent way to make sure that everything is fully ethical and legally acceptable in the new bidding process. Too bad if that bribery system worked for Brazil, South Africa, France, etc you cannot change the past but you can change the future.




You can change your future, but you can't change FIFA.


----------



## John Price

RT @SamBorden BREAKING: Sunil Gulati, US Soccer pres, says USA will vote for Prince Ali in #FIFA election. Canada Soccer Assoc. also supporting Prince Ali


----------



## Shrimper

HajdukSplit said:


> I doubt Russia will
> 
> The only FAs to publicly announce their vote are England, Wales, Ireland, Sweden, Iceland, Romania and a few others I can't think of right now




Norway, Austria, America, Australia and Canada. Costa Rica said they wouldn't vote Blatter.


----------



## Shrimper

Evilo said:


> Nope it's not fair. It's just england papers being self-centered, as usual.




As far as I am aware from what I have seen none of the papers have said we should host it themselves. They've had quotes from people saying that we won't be hosting it as it won't be removed from Russia or that if it was stripped we could host it as we'd need little work. 

There is a reason that the US and Australia bids are also mentioned a lot. It is because they make the most sense.


----------



## Jumptheshark

AlanHUK said:


> Blatter is unbelievable, he really does live in his own little bubble.




pretty much this-he believes he is untouchable


----------



## Shrimper

Brazil won't be voting tomorrow.

No representatives there. One arrested, other fled.


----------



## Jumptheshark

one of the big issue with the whole Qatar thing is how long the European leagues will need to shut down for may 45 to 60 days.

The Prem league sent 110 players to the last world cup

it is rumoured that the Qatar WC would take place from nov 23rd 2022 to dec 23rd 2022--and most countries will ask for their players to be released to their countries as early as Nov 10th and players might not report back to their home clubs till Jan 1st 2023---that is a big chunk of the prem league season there-- between 11 to 13 games per club based upon this years Fixtures and then there is the league cups and champion league games as well--it will be a nightmare for European football


----------



## Jumptheshark

Shrimper said:


> As far as I am aware from what I have seen none of the papers have said we should host it themselves. They've had quotes from people saying that we won't be hosting it as it won't be removed from Russia or that if it was stripped we could host it as we'd need little work.
> 
> There is a reason that the US and Australia bids are also mentioned a lot. It is because they make the most sense.




A few the English ones have mentioned in passing.

One reason why England has not hosted the event in so long is because they have the Stadium in place--FIFA gets a large kick back from companies building new Stadiums


----------



## East Coast Bias

jumptheshark said:


> one of the big issue with the whole Qatar thing is how long the European leagues will need to shut down for may 45 to 60 days.
> 
> The Prem league sent 110 players to the last world cup
> 
> it is rumoured that the Qatar WC would take place from nov 23rd 2022 to dec 23rd 2022--and most countries will ask for their players to be released to their countries as early as Nov 10th and players might not report back to their home clubs till Jan 1st 2023---that is a big chunk of the prem league season there-- between 11 to 13 games per club based upon this years Fixtures and then there is the league cups and champion league games as well--it will be a nightmare for European football




The big issue is that workers are dying. And the ones that aren't are slaves. 

That's the issue.


----------



## GKJ

So are we really voting out Sepp, or are we getting our hopes up for nothing?


----------



## Alklha

GKJ said:


> So are we really voting out Sepp, or are we getting our hopes up for nothing?




He'll win tomorrow.

I wouldn't be surprised if he is gone by the end of the year. Whether it is arrest or "health reasons".


----------



## GKJ

Alklha said:


> He'll win tomorrow.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if he is gone by the end of the year. Whether it is arrest or "health reasons".




So if he's going to step down anyways, why are we voting for him?


----------



## Shrimper

GKJ said:


> So are we really voting out Sepp, or are we getting our hopes up for nothing?




Sunil Gulati, USA, seems to think that Ali will win.

Rumours of CONCACAF and CONMEBOL voting for Ali.


----------



## Jumptheshark

East Coast Bias said:


> The big issue is that workers are dying. And the ones that aren't are slaves.
> 
> That's the issue.




both Fifa and Qatar are denying the reported 100+ deaths


----------



## Alklha

GKJ said:


> So if he's going to step down anyways, why are we voting for him?




That's my speculation that he'll be gone sooner rather than later. He keeps getting voted in because enough countries like how things currently are with FIFA, most make enough on the side.



Shrimper said:


> Sunil Gulati, USA, seems to think that Ali will win.
> 
> Rumours of CONCACAF and CONMEBOL voting for Ali.




Voting is private, correct? I wouldn't be too trusting of those privately saying they'll vote against him and not publicly saying it.


----------



## HajdukSplit

On ESPNFC, Shaka Hislop claims that most of the Caribbean FAs will not vote for Blatter.


----------



## Jumptheshark

HajdukSplit said:


> On ESPNFC, Shaka Hislop claims that most of the Caribbean FAs will not vote for Blatter.




what people say they are doing and what they do behind closed doors are two different things


----------



## Panteras

I don't understand why anyone would bet on a sinking ship though?


----------



## Jumptheshark

Panteras said:


> I don't understand why anyone would bet on a sinking ship though?




Because it is FIFA and they are like a black cat with 20 lives


----------



## Alklha

Panteras said:


> I don't understand why anyone would bet on a sinking ship though?




FIFA gives a lot of money to smaller and developing nations to build facilities. They are scared that will stop when Blatter leaves, or they are scared that the money given will be monitored more closely.


----------



## Very Stable Genius

How do we know this Prince Ali isn't a corrupt ****er either?


----------



## HajdukSplit

Strong rumors that both CONCACAF and CONMEBOL have turned on Blatter and will vote for Ali

BUT...as long as Blatter has support from CAF and AFC he is very likely to win despite this potential shift. The CAF and AFC vote (Blatter will fully win Africa and likely most of Asia) is pretty much 90% of the amount of votes needed to win. Add to that Oceania, the CONCACAF nations staying with Blatter and the few countries under Russian influence in UEFA and I will say its very likely he wins

Also in typical FIFA fashion, there is no time-table or itinerary for the voting tomorrow, its scheduled to be in the morning Zurich time


----------



## Chimaera

We don't know that he isn't corrupt.

Odds are good half the people talking about not voting for him will still do so.


----------



## Panteras

Alklha said:


> FIFA gives a lot of money to smaller and developing nations to build facilities. They are scared that will stop when Blatter leaves, or they are scared that the money given will be monitored more closely.




yeah sure I know this aspect, but I'm saying it's a sinking ship. So vote for Blatter for what? in the futile hopes that he'll remain another gazillion years and keep the way things are going? writing's on the wall c'mon now


----------



## Ugmo

He's either corrupt himself or (best-case scenario) completely incompetent to be running a wholly corrupt organization. And considering how powerful he is, the latter scenario is implausible.


----------



## Jussi

HajdukSplit said:


> Strong rumors that both CONCACAF and CONMEBOL have turned on Blatter and will vote for Ali
> 
> BUT...as long as Blatter has support from CAF and AFC he is very likely to win despite this potential shift. The CAF and AFC vote (Blatter will fully win Africa and likely most of Asia) is pretty much 90% of the amount of votes needed to win. *Add to that Oceania,* the CONCACAF nations staying with Blatter and the few countries under Russian influence in UEFA and I will say its very likely he wins
> 
> Also in typical FIFA fashion, there is no time-table or itinerary for the voting tomorrow, its scheduled to be in the morning Zurich time




Nope. Australia wants him out, while New Zealand might abstain from voting.



> "We've done very well under the current regime but that's not to say things can't change"


----------



## Chimaera

Note, I also think Platini is a bit of a bozo. 

Anyone who would vote for Qatar (and sure, he does have the stones to admit he did) is a fool. Even if he did it at the behest of the leader of France. 

If you have the best interests of the sport at heart, you didn't give it to them.


----------



## Panteras

well if anyone is tried for bribing I can just say they all have a great defense here in America since it's legal



we call it lobbying


----------



## Gooch

Ghost in the Shell said:


> How do we know this Prince Ali isn't a corrupt ****er either?




That's what I am wondering too. When he's referenced there is nothing mentioned about what he stands for or wants to do other than he's not Sepp Blatter.


----------



## DiscoBall

The reason America deserves a world cup is because its confederation hasn't hosted since 94. Canada doesn't have the stadiums. Mexico has already held it twice. 

It's THE WORLD CUP not THE EURO CUP. The european arrogance in this thread is hilarious. 

"It should only be held in a football mad country" PISS OFF. 

It should be rotated between the confederations.


----------



## Plato

DiscoBall said:


> The reason America deserves a world cup is because its confederation hasn't hosted since 94. Canada doesn't have the stadiums. Mexico has already held it twice.
> 
> It's THE WORLD CUP not THE EURO CUP. The european arrogance in this thread is hilarious.
> 
> "It should only be held in a football mad country" PISS OFF.
> 
> It should be rotated between the confederations.




It has nothing to do with "European arrogance." Laughable.
Better Mexico than the US. Why? Because they care about the sport. How many times they've hosted is irrelevant.
Didn't think the notion that the country hosting the WC should actually give a damn about football would be that radical.


----------



## Cloned

Going to be interesting if Blatter rigs the election tomorrow (because he can) and any country/federation of note splits from FIFA, forming their own world football association, leaving FIFA an irrelevant grouping of corrupt nations supporting Blatter.


----------



## DiscoBall

Plato said:


> It has nothing to do with "European arrogance." Laughable.
> Better Mexico than the US. Why? Because they care about the sport. How many times they've hosted is irrelevant.
> Didn't think the notion that the country hosting the WC should actually give a damn about football would be that radical.




25 Million people watched Portugal vs US.

N0 1 carez


----------



## Plato

DiscoBall said:


> 25 Million people watched Portugal vs US.
> 
> N0 1 carez









You almost got the point. Almost.


----------



## Xelebes

Plato said:


> You almost got the point. Almost.




No, he got your point. Your point was irrelevant.


----------



## Plato

Xelebes said:


> No, he got your point. Your point was irrelevant.




That the U.S. shouldn't be a de-facto choice as has been suggested in this thread?
He didn't.
I'll reiterate. To suggest that nations who legitimately care about the sport should be prioritized over others shouldn't be a controversial opinion.


----------



## Deficient Mode

World cup viewership numbers say very little about how much a country's citizenry cares about the sport. If most of those "fans" only care about the sport every four years, and only when there is the moronic and easy framework for patriotism of an international competition, they are not fans of the sport at all. Obviously plenty of Americans follow club football at home or abroad, but those numbers mean ****.


----------



## mouser

Thinking on it a bit. Blatter being re-elected tomorrow might do more to ultimately force a complete reform of FIFA then electing Prince Ali would do.

P.s. In case it isn't obvious I'm assuming Blatter won't be part of that reform.


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

What time is the election tomorrow?


----------



## Plato

rangersfan9 said:


> What time is the election tomorrow?




This article says "in 5 hours" from the time it was posted: http://screamer.deadspin.com/will-there-enough-votes-to-oust-sepp-blatter-tomorrow-1707605028

Assuming that's the case, voting should begin in about 3 hours.


----------



## Duchene2MacKinnon

Ya I'd be shocked if Ali isn't as bad as blatter.


----------



## bam09

I hope Blatter wins, because I believe it's likely he's torn down by the FBI during the next term. If Ali wins, then they'll hand Blatter over, point the finger and plug their nose, and pretend the stench is gone and FIFA is back to being a transparent and ethical organization.

Blatter's last two challengers Bin Hammam(although he wasn't a candidate in the end), and Issa Hayatou are both not exactly saints either. Hammam was banned from football for life for taking bribes, although it was later overturned, and Andrew Jennings has gone after Hayatou in the past. I don't think it would have mattered who would have won, aside from Johansson in 1998, because Havelange started this train of corruption and everyone just wanted their cut.


----------



## Evilo

Hull Fan said:


> If they have to move a World Cup on short notice there aren't many options. The US is among them and perhaps as a thank you from UEFA, the US would get the 2018 or 2022 World Cup. At the very least it's probably going to encourage the Copa America to be played here more often as it will generate the most money. But honestly, hosting things is the very last reason why the US did this and destroying FIFA probably won't help any future bid. Though without bribes the best way to make money is to hold events in the most lucrative locations. The US will always be one of those.




Thank you to the US? For bribing to get that Copa America?

People sometimes...


----------



## Evilo

Shrimper said:


> There is a reason that the US and Australia bids are also mentioned a lot. It is because they make the most sense.




How do they make the most sense?
Because the US bribed to get a Copa America?
Or because Australia has noticed they sent 500.000M$ to Jack Warner?


----------



## Cody Webster

rangersfan9 said:


> What time is the election tomorrow?




I believe it starts at 3:30 am ET


----------



## Live in the Now

Plato said:


> It has nothing to do with "European arrogance." Laughable.
> Better Mexico than the US. Why? Because they care about the sport. How many times they've hosted is irrelevant.
> Didn't think the notion that the country hosting the WC should actually give a damn about football would be that radical.




They do care more, but it would be unsafe to have a World Cup in Mexico at this time. For whatever reason it isn't covered as much as it should be in the media, but a lot of the cities outside of the capital are war zones. I doubt they'd even want the WC right now as it would be very unlikely for them to host the WC without some sort of incident. 

That being said, if they got it, I'd definitely be able to go to a few matches, probably in Tijuana as it's pretty safe and not that far away, so it would be great.


----------



## Sacha Baron Corbin

Not gonna get into the Anti-US debate here, my main point for saying that the US should receive 2022 if there is a re-bidding is because they were one of the top bids (don't remember exactly if they were rated the highest) and the fact that the US will have the resources to adequately prepare in time. Not to mention actually has playable conditions in the summer and thousands of workers won't die.


----------



## Jumptheshark

betters here are saying Blatter will win with a small margin


----------



## Jumptheshark

sounds like fifa has circled the wagons and they will back blatter

sounds likr both africa and asia have backed blatter and they carry enough votes for a win


----------



## Jumptheshark

the prediction here in the UK is that when Blatter wins--there will be a meeting sometime in the Summer between the countries who voted against Blatter and they may form thier own football league


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Not even being a homer, but I defy anyone to explain to me how a US hosted World Cup in the next decade wouldn't be the biggest sporting event in the history of ever. Like seriously.


----------



## Panteras

Because USA bribed for Copa America rant rant derp merp lol


----------



## spintheblackcircle

Evilo said:


> How do they make the most sense?
> Because the US bribed to get a Copa America?
> Or because Australia has noticed they sent 500.000M$ to Jack Warner?




....the bribery wasn't from the US. Was from Chile. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/chile-federation-leader-denies-copa-america-bribe-231418305--sow.html

The president of Chile's football federation denied Wednesday accepting bribes to sell television rights for the upcoming Copa America tournament amid US and Swiss corruption probes against FIFA.

A US indictment says a company named Datisa agreed to pay $100 million in bribes to officials from CONMEBOL, South America's football confederation, in return for rights to four editions of the regional tournament.


----------



## Ugmo

Plato said:


> Didn't think the notion that the country hosting the WC should actually give a damn about football would be that radical.




I'm sure you're aware that the U.S. hosted the most successful World Cup of all time and sends more fans to the WC every four years than any other country.

I get what you're saying. Other countries have a higher percentage of the population that follows soccer than the U.S. That's not relevant. You could take the entire populations of Belgium and Holland (not that those countries don't deserve a World Cup) and you would still come up with a lower number than the number of actual soccer fans in the U.S. who follow it as their favorite sport. Those are just the facts. In addition to which the infrastructure is already in place in the U.S. The U.S. could hold the Cup starting next week and it would be hugely profitable. Most other countries around the world would have to break the bank in order to host the tournament.


----------



## Ugmo

Nose of Sutter said:


> Not gonna get into the Anti-US debate here, my main point for saying that the US should receive 2022 if there is a re-bidding is because they were one of the top bids (don't remember exactly if they were rated the highest) and the fact that the US will have the resources to adequately prepare in time. Not to mention actually has playable conditions in the summer and thousands of workers won't die.




The U.S. was indeed rated the highest, while Qatar was rated the lowest.



jumptheshark said:


> the prediction here in the UK is that when Blatter wins--there will be a meeting sometime in the Summer between the countries who voted against Blatter and they may form thier own football league




It makes so much sense. Imagine if UEFA left FIFA. That in itself would be the death knell for it. If the U.S., Brazil, Argentina and a few others left as well, everyone else would have to follow suit (at the terms imposed by the "separatists").


----------



## spintheblackcircle

Plato said:


> Better Mexico than the US. Why? Because they care about the sport. How many times they've hosted is irrelevant.
> Didn't think the notion that the country hosting the WC should actually give a damn about football would be that radical.





http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-to-break-fifa/

When you combine viewership and GNP, the US had the largest audience for the 2010 WC. It's about the $$$, and the US can bring that more than anywhere else.


----------



## Jussi

I think they should have Qatar host in 2026, so they'd have more time to prepare for it if league schedules need to changed. Have a new vote between USA, Australia and England for the 2022 tournament.


----------



## Alex Jones

Jussi said:


> I think they should have Qatar host in 2026, so they'd have more time to prepare for it if league schedules need to changed. Have a new vote between USA, Australia and England for the 2022 tournament.



I vote they have Qatar never host.


----------



## Ugmo

Qatar shouldn't be hosting in 2022, 2026 or any other time. It makes no sense whatsoever. The sole reason they are hosting is because they bribed the FIFA officials. At least Russia can legimately handle a tournament like that.


----------



## DaveG

Ugmo said:


> It makes so much sense. Imagine if UEFA left FIFA. That in itself would be the death knell for it. If the U.S., Brazil, Argentina and a few others left as well, everyone else would have to follow suit (at the terms imposed by the "separatists").




Really I think this is exactly what happens. UEFA (sans the Russian-influenced countries), the US, Mexico, Canada, Australia, and CONMEBOL will split. New Zealand, South Korea, Japan, and some of the Central American and Caribbean feds may join the split as well. 

They might not split for 2018 but if it does happen undoubtedly it will happen by 2022.


----------



## Luigi Habs

And now an italian newspaper claiming they have solid proofs that a FIFA officials accepted bribes during world cup 2002 to chose the ref for games between S.Korea vs Italy and S.Korea vs Spain. 

Will not get into conspiracies, but everyone who watched WC2002 know that those 2 games were the biggest jokes the sport has ever seen.


----------



## HajdukSplit

Ali seems to be gaining momentum with apparently some Asian countries turning. All will be known in a few hours when voting starts but it's closer than anticipated. I still expect Blatter to win but no longer a complete blow out


----------



## jekoh

DaveG said:


> Really I think this is exactly what happens. UEFA (sans the Russian-influenced countries), the US, Mexico, Canada, Australia, and CONMEBOL will split. New Zealand, South Korea, Japan, and some of the Central American and Caribbean feds may join the split as well.
> 
> They might not split for 2018 but if it does happen undoubtedly it will happen by 2022.



And why wouldn't this new federation be about as corrupt as FIFA?



Captain Saku said:


> And now an italian newspaper claiming they have solid proofs that a FIFA officials accepted bribes during world cup 2002 to chose the ref for games between S.Korea vs Italy and S.Korea vs Spain.



Link?


----------



## DaveG

jekoh said:


> And why wouldn't this new federation be about as corrupt as FIFA?




Who said it wouldn't?


----------



## Ugmo

jekoh said:


> And why wouldn't this new federation be about as corrupt as FIFA?




Pretty obvious that there is far higher potential for bribes and corruption when every single FA, no matter how tiny or insignificant, has an equal say in what countries are awarded major tournaments.


----------



## spintheblackcircle

Men in Blazers ‏@MenInBlazers 47s47 seconds ago

Palestine withdraw charges against Israel Football Association. In other news, FIFA now owns Jerusalem and concessions at Tel Aviv airport


----------



## Burner Account

SpinTheBlackCircle said:


> Men in Blazers ‏@MenInBlazers 47s47 seconds ago
> 
> Palestine withdraw charges against Israel Football Association. In other news, FIFA now owns Jerusalem and concessions at Tel Aviv airport




Wonder if it's just because that issue will be completely overshadowed today.


----------



## Plato

Ugmo said:


> I'm sure you're aware that the U.S. hosted the most successful World Cup of all time and sends more fans to the WC every four years than any other country.
> 
> I get what you're saying. Other countries have a higher percentage of the population that follows soccer than the U.S. That's not relevant. You could take the entire populations of Belgium and Holland (not that those countries don't deserve a World Cup) and you would still come up with a lower number than the number of actual soccer fans in the U.S. who follow it as their favorite sport. Those are just the facts. In addition to which the infrastructure is already in place in the U.S. The U.S. could hold the Cup starting next week and it would be hugely profitable. Most other countries around the world would have to break the bank in order to host the tournament.




I'm not questioning the infrastructure in place, nor the profitability, but speaking strictly as a supporter, the profitability of it doesn't concern me. Americans, on average, also have a much greater ability to travel abroad for the WC.



Ugmo said:


> Qatar shouldn't be hosting in 2022, 2026 or any other time. It makes no sense whatsoever. The sole reason they are hosting is because they bribed the FIFA officials. At least Russia can legimately handle a tournament like that.




Agreed on this.


----------



## Riddick

meh, i had a picture but it sucks trying to figure out how to get the right url. boooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jeffrey

I would love to see Russia and Qatar hold the FIFA worldcup without the europeans countries, south americans countries, north american countries and some asians countries.

You would have super power teams like North Korea, Russia, Qatar and Nigeria as favourites. Meanwhile the new football organisation create their own world cup with all the superpower national team at the same time. I wonder how many sponsors would drop FIFA.


----------



## heutZe

Captain Saku said:


> And now an italian newspaper claiming they have solid proofs that a FIFA officials accepted bribes during world cup 2002 to chose the ref for games between S.Korea vs Italy and S.Korea vs Spain.
> 
> Will not get into conspiracies, but everyone who watched WC2002 know that those 2 games were the biggest jokes the sport has ever seen.




I was only 12 at the time, but I remember those games stinking of match-fixing.

South Korea - Portugal was also extremely controversial and Italy had 5 goals disallowed in the tournament - you simply don't get that unlucky.


----------



## Plato




----------



## HajdukSplit

looks like the vote is coming up shortly, just introducing the new members of the FIFA executive committee


----------



## HajdukSplit

voting starts in 10-15 minutes

That Palestine-Israel debate was awkward and accomplished nothing


----------



## cgf

I don't know if some of you are just extremely optimistic or naive.


----------



## chasespace

Plato said:


> I'm not questioning the infrastructure in place, nor the profitability, but speaking strictly as a supporter, the profitability of it doesn't concern me. Americans, on average, also have a much greater ability to travel abroad for the WC.




So the USA shouldn't get it because their fans can just go to it? That has got to be one of the stupidest things I have ever heard.


----------



## DiscoBall

Reminder that it was the Europeans that voted for Qatar and sending migrants (slaves) to their deaths.


----------



## Plato

chasespace said:


> So the USA shouldn't get it because their fans can just go to it? That has got to be one of the stupidest things I have ever heard.




It isn't one of the stupidest things you've heard.
It's one of the stupidest things you've assumed somebody meant.
Don't draw your own conclusions. It was point in response to a previous poster.


----------



## chasespace

Plato said:


> It isn't one of the stupidest things you've heard.
> It's one of the stupidest things you've assumed somebody meant.
> Don't draw your own conclusions. It was point in response to a previous poster.




Yet you said that:



Plato said:


> Americans, on average, also have a much greater ability to travel abroad for the WC.




Which would imply that you think American's ability to travel abroad should be factored into them hosting a World Cup.


----------



## Dave is a killer

HajdukSplit said:


> voting starts in 10-15 minutes
> 
> That Palestine-Israel debate was awkward and accomplished nothing




More like 30 plus minutes, after the candidates speak


----------



## HajdukSplit

looks like Spain is another UEFA country backing Blatter, their relationship with Platini is pretty salty


----------



## Just Win

Stream in case you want to watch:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX-gu9pdKyg


----------



## Plato

chasespace said:


> Yet you said that:
> 
> 
> 
> Which would imply that you think American's ability to travel abroad should be factored into them hosting a World Cup.




It was literally a response to Ugmo's point in the first part of what I quoted. 
It was a reasoning as to why the U.S. sends more fans to the WCs than any other nation which has more to do with disposable income of Americans compared to other parts of the world. At no point did I imply what you're saying I did.
That's why we can quote other posters. To reply.
Don't cherrypick something and remove it from its context.


----------



## Ceremony

No country should host the tournament within 30 years of having hosted it previously.


----------



## HajdukSplit

Blatter speaking French but ESPN has a translator

Blatter has crazy eyes during this speech


----------



## Plato

Ceremony said:


> No country should host the tournament within 30 years of having hosted it previously.




Sudan 2022.


----------



## Jeffrey

Plato said:


> Sudan 2022.




Syria make more sense.


----------



## chasespace

Plato said:


> Sudan 2022.





Jeffrey said:


> Syria make more sense.




Nepal should be ready by then


----------



## cgf

I do agree that another US WC would be boring. Sure you guys can host it on short notice, but so can germany. Doesn't mean we should get every other WC just because we're great at hosting it.


----------



## Dave is a killer

This vote is going to take forever


----------



## Chimaera

Ceremony said:


> No country should host the tournament within 30 years of having hosted it previously.




Why?


If you want to put on the best possible show, the best chance to reach the most people and provide the best experience for fans/supporters. 



I don't think the US has to get it. But to suggest that they, or another place like France, Germany, or other qualified host couldn't/shouldn't have a shot to get it, if they do a top level job is silly.


----------



## Chimaera

Note, there's no way Ali is elected. 

Unless Africa's representatives are taken to Mars by aliens where they don't have wifi to submit their votes, there's no chance in heck he gets elected.


the US saying they're voting for him if anything could be a further nail in the coffin.


----------



## Gooch

Jussi said:


> I think they should have Qatar host in 2026, so they'd have more time to prepare for it if league schedules need to changed. Have a new vote between USA, Australia and England for the 2022 tournament.




I think an easy rule of thumb that most could agree on is if your team can't consistently qualify for the WC then you have no business hosting it.


----------



## Ugmo

Well I would agree you don't want it constantly hosted in the same countries, but 2022 would be 28 years since the last one in the U.S., and the simple fact is that the World Cup has become such a massive undertaking that only a limited number of countries can handle something like that. Really the only downside to the U.S. hosting would be that they had hosted within the past 30 years, and that's not much of a downside.


----------



## cgf

The WC is a way to expand the sport and grow the game. Taking it to new locations is part of the show, so repeating the same venues in too quick of succession does hurt the experience for fans/supporters. Especially those who travel to the WC.


----------



## Ugmo

Chimaera said:


> the US saying they're voting for him if anything could be a further nail in the coffin.




What coffin? Fifa is completely ****ed at this point. Probably its best prospect of surviving somewhat intact would be to vote for Ali and a token housecleaning of some sort. Doesn't matter whether they vote for Blatter or not... the guy could easily be in prison in the not too distant future. I would say a vote for Blatter is the equivalent of watching Fifa completely implode in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Chimaera

cgf said:


> The WC is a way to expand the sport and grow the game. Taking it to new locations is part of the show, so repeating the same venues in too quick of succession does hurt the experience for fans/supporters. Especially those who travel to the WC.






The latter part of your statement is why it should go back to some of the same places. 


Getting a flight to Qatar? Really? How's that work?


What's the fan experience going to be like in a place like Qatar?

You don't need to grow the game at this point. The only thing that can grow the game is bringing them a good product on TV and putting in grassroots initiatives in their countries to improve their product. 

The cash that the tv rights US, Germany and others bring is what pays those movements.


----------



## Ugmo

cgf said:


> The WC is a way to expand the sport and grow the game. Taking it to new locations is part of the show, so repeating the same venues in too quick of succession does hurt the experience for fans/supporters. Especially those who travel to the WC.




Well sure, so you don't hold it in the same country every 16 years. The problem is taking it to new locations any less than every 28-32 years does far more damage to some of these countries than they benefit they derive, because they can't afford it.


----------



## Burner Account

When Visa threatens to pull their money less than 48 hours before the election, I'm not really sure what they could be saying besides "do not re-elect Blatter". Capital letters IMO.


----------



## Xelebes

chasespace said:


> Nepal should be ready by then




The benefit is that it is more even than hockey in Nepal.


----------



## RECCE

What's a "boos" and why the need for so many "overseers" at each booth (boos)?

As well, seems kind of archaic for 2015 to be making your mark on a piece of paper and dropping it in a box.


----------



## Plato

Would it have killed to have added a 3rd or 4th booth...


----------



## RECCE

Plato said:


> Would it have killed to have added a 3rd or 4th booth...




Electronic voting


----------



## cgf

Ugmo said:


> Well sure, so you don't hold it in the same country every 16 years. The problem is taking it to new locations any less than every 28-32 years does far more damage to some of these countries than they benefit they derive, because they can't afford it.




Yes and no. The korean/japan WC was a huge boon to south korea's international standing. While Brazil's WC just reinforced all of the reasons people are hesitant to take their business to brazil. South Africa is somewhere between the two, corruption and inflated fees during the build up still hand over them, but they're profiting from it still as well.

So it's too simplistic to say that the damage done by the debts of preparing the infrastructure is more damaging than the international business a WC can bring by turning a city like Seoul into a widely recognized global city. In some cases it is and in some it isn't.

I'm happy that at least there's finally some sort of outrage about Qatar getting their WC, though it is depressing that this outrage is only coming up due to bribery denying the WC from more powerful nations, instead of the whole SLAVE-LABOR thing. But Qatar being a ****** country to host a WC doesn't mean that the WC shouldn't continue going to new locations.


----------



## cgf

Chimaera said:


> The latter part of your statement is why it should go back to some of the same places.
> 
> 
> Getting a flight to Qatar? Really? How's that work?
> 
> 
> What's the fan experience going to be like in a place like Qatar?
> 
> You don't need to grow the game at this point. The only thing that can grow the game is bringing them a good product on TV and putting in grassroots initiatives in their countries to improve their product.
> 
> The cash that the tv rights US, Germany and others bring is what pays those movements.




What the? No, bringing a WC does so much more. Do you think Germany would have won this past WC if we hadn't hosted reorganized the youth game in our nation and invested heavily the regional academies as part of the build up to 2006? Even in europes most successful footballing nation getting a WC was a huge boon to developing the game, never mind the impact it has on nations with far less established footballing cultures and systems.


----------



## Plato

cgf said:


> I'm happy that at least there's finally some sort of outrage about Qatar getting their WC, though it is depressing that this outrage is only coming up due to bribery denying the WC from more powerful nations, instead of the whole SLAVE-LABOR thing. But Qatar being a ****** country to host a WC doesn't mean that the WC shouldn't continue going to new locations.




The outrage was always there, just not from the people who could actually do something about it.


----------



## Gooch

cgf said:


> The WC is a way to expand the sport and grow the game. Taking it to new locations is part of the show, so repeating the same venues in too quick of succession does hurt the experience for fans/supporters. Especially those who travel to the WC.




There is still tons of expanding to be done in the U.S. and the growth of the sport has been exponentially since it hosted in 94. I was a little kid when we hosted back then. If we got it for 2022 I would possibly be able to bring my kids to it. It's a different generation now that would be able to appreciate it. Since 94 I remember them talking up the beginning of the MLS, now it's an established league. If the sport's growth was stagnant since then I could understand but it's a much more popular sport nationwide now than it was then.


----------



## cgf

Plato said:


> The outrage was always there, just not from the people who could actually do something about it.




The outrage was no where near what it's become now.


----------



## Just Win

They are still not done voting?


----------



## KJS14

Just Win said:


> They are still not done voting?




If neither gets 2/3 of the votes, they get to vote again too.


----------



## Bakayoko Ono

Just Win said:


> They are still not done voting?




Two booths, man.


----------



## Alklha

Just seen Die Zeit article on why Sepp Blatter deserves our support 

This vote is fast and efficient by FIFA standards. Might be done by before midnight at this rate.


----------



## Just Win

KJS14 said:


> If neither gets 2/3 of the votes, they get to vote again too.




Valcke will probably hang himself if he has to call all 209 countries again.



Alklha said:


> Just seen Die Zeit article on why Sepp Blatter deserves our support
> 
> This vote is fast and efficient by FIFA standards. Might be done by before midnight at this rate.





That in an impressive list of reasons in Blatter's favor.


----------



## NJDevs26

Ugmo said:


> Well I would agree you don't want it constantly hosted in the same countries, but 2022 would be 28 years since the last one in the U.S., and the simple fact is that the World Cup has become such a massive undertaking that only a limited number of countries can handle something like that. Really the only downside to the U.S. hosting would be that they had hosted within the past 30 years, and that's not much of a downside.




Mexico hosted the World Cup twice sixteen years apart which was far worse.


----------



## HajdukSplit

almost done up to U


----------



## Plato

Alklha said:


> Just seen Die Zeit article on why Sepp Blatter deserves our support




For a second, I was wondering why the content wouldn't load...
Well played.


----------



## Very Stable Genius

Watching the live stream, this method of counting the votes is not at all sketchy....


----------



## jekoh

Ugmo said:


> Pretty obvious that there is far higher potential for bribes and corruption when every single FA, no matter how tiny or insignificant, has an equal say in what countries are awarded major tournaments.



That's not really how it works in FIFA, but regardless those same tiny countries would still be there in the new federation.


----------



## Halladay

ESPN is showing this live .


----------



## spintheblackcircle

Richard Deitsch ‏@richarddeitsch 7m7 minutes ago

FIFA is about to announce the Edmonton Oilers have won the Draft Lottery again.


----------



## Ceremony

I wonder how many votes you would get if your entire platform was to stand up and say "I will make this process take 5 minutes rather than 5 hours."


----------



## Just Win

Slowest vote count ever.


----------



## RECCE

ha ha ha second round coming up


----------



## Very Stable Genius

2nd round needed lol....


----------



## Cody Webster

Here we go!!!!!!!


----------



## Plato

Blatter crushing Ali thus far.


----------



## Dave is a killer

3 invalid ballots? Come on Ali


----------



## Cody Webster

Loln 2nd round needed. 3 invalid votes. 73 to 133 in favor of Blatter. Needed 140


----------



## Just Win

And we can enjoy a second round of voting

Not that it really matters. Blatter is ahead by 60 votes....


----------



## Bourque7799

So in theory if everyone votes the same again, Blatter wins?


----------



## Cody Webster

How does a ballot become invalid. You write down one ****ing name. Is it that hard? Did the 3 tell FIFA to **** off?


----------



## mouser

Not like the results are going to change on the 2nd ballot. Blatter has been re-elected. Let the fun begin.


----------



## Alklha

What a joke, but no surprise.

The need for a second vote sums up the complete incompetence of FIFA. When writing your laws, 2/3's makes some sense for more than 2 candidates, but there should be a caveat that it is a simple majority when there are just 2 candidates.


----------



## Chimaera

Yes. He will concede if they get the same results.

Anyone who thought it would be different aren't watching and listening to the script.

I'm a bit surprised Ali got this many.


----------



## HajdukSplit

Blatter was always going to win, but Ali expected 90 or so votes so less than he expected. 

Now lets see if UEFA back up their threats


----------



## Dave is a killer

HajdukSplit said:


> Blatter was always going to win, but Ali expected 90 or so votes so less than he expected.
> 
> Now lets see if UEFA back up their threats




If UEFA walks, I'd give them so much respect than what I used to have for them, can Ali switch 32 votes?


----------



## NJDevs26

At least they made it go to a second vote before business as usual


----------



## Alklha

HajdukSplit said:


> Blatter was always going to win, but Ali expected 90 or so votes so less than he expected.
> 
> Now lets see if UEFA back up their threats




If they follow though, it's going to seriously hurt FIFA sponsorship deals and that's really all they care about.

It would also put Russia in a hilariously awkward position.


----------



## Dave is a killer

**** ... UEFA you're up


----------



## Just Win

No second vote. Prince Ali just did withdraw his candidacy.


----------



## Cody Webster

He withdrawals noooooooo


----------



## HajdukSplit

now we wait until June 6 (or perhaps before) to see UEFA's reaction


----------



## Dave is a killer

HajdukSplit said:


> now we wait until June 6 (or perhaps before) to see UEFA's reaction




If I was Platini I would've walked out


----------



## HajdukSplit

wtf is Blatter saying?


----------



## Just Win

Joe T Choker said:


> If I was Platini I would've walked out




Yes. Entire UEFA (or at least those UEFA members that are not entirely corrupt) should walk out of the room now.


----------



## Cody Webster

What is he blabbering about?


----------



## cgf

Just Win said:


> Yes. Entire UEFA (or at least those UEFA members that are not entirely corrupt) should walk out of the room now.




That would be a good way to placate the outrage and position themselves on the moral high ground to deflect attention from their own wrong doings. But those benefits seem small relative to missing out on a WC and forever putting themselves on FIFA's ****list. Unless Platini uses it as a stepping stone to replace Blatter as the next head of FIFA, but I don't know if he's a shrewd enough politician to pull that one off.


----------



## ProPAIN

They've got to be taking the ****ing piss...


----------



## jekoh

Just Win said:


> Yes. Entire UEFA (or at least those UEFA members that are not entirely corrupt) should walk out of the room now.



There are probably more UEFA members than you think that voted for Blatter.


----------



## Power Man

Cody Webster said:


> What is he blabbering about?




He is not blabbering 


He is blattering


----------



## Burner Account

McSorleyStick said:


> He is not blabbering
> 
> 
> He is blattering


----------



## Alklha

jekoh said:


> There are probably more UEFA members than you think that voted for Blatter.




Agreed.

The thing is that if UEFA have a spine, then they've undoubtedly got the power to force him out.


----------



## HajdukSplit

I never laughed so hard at that victory speech, Sepp had some good lines 

But beyond that was a farce, I doubt Platini has the balls to drop out


----------



## Alklha

HajdukSplit said:


> I never laughed so hard at that victory speech, Sepp had some good lines
> 
> But beyond that was a farce, I doubt Platini has the balls to drop out




I think that he probably does. But, I don't think that they'd get the 75% of the UEFA vote needed to take that kind of action.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Disappointing but expected result


----------



## cgf

Alklha said:


> I think that he probably does. But, I don't think that they'd get the 75% of the UEFA vote needed to take that kind of action.




He'll posture like he's for dropping out for as long as he knows he doesn't have the votes for UEFA to actually do it.


----------



## HajdukSplit

Apparently Spain and France voted for Blatter, of course its all rumors at this point but the fact two major Euro FAs voted for Blatter probably diminishes any hope for a boycott/separation


----------



## mouser

Alklha said:


> I think that he probably does. But, I don't think that they'd get the 75% of the UEFA vote needed to take that kind of action.




Yeah, to have any chance would probably have to be something bigger then just withdrawing UEFA. Would need other key non-EUFA countries in agreement to form a new global organization.


----------



## Chimaera

Alklha said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The thing is that if UEFA have a spine, then they've undoubtedly got the power to force him out.



No they don't. Not under the current rules.


----------



## xtra

Now heres a funny thought, and I'm probably wrong but doesn't the USA not allow corporations (aka visa, pepsi) to work with companies that are known to participate in bribery. If such doesn't that disallow them from sponsoring fifa? Big money could leave.

time to get the popcorn even though i don't think anything will happen.


As well if UEFA got out and the main players in Concacaf (where the money is) went with them they could force a change fast. I mean which championship would you follow sponsor? one with africa and asian countries or the major european powers and USA/mexico etc


----------



## Baemon Severson*

Forgive my ignorance on this subject, but would happen if UEFA pulled out of FIFA? Would that mean they wouldnt participate in the World Cup and other FIFA ran events?


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

SMantzas said:


> Forgive my ignorance on this subject, but would happen if UEFA pulled out of FIFA? Would that mean they wouldnt participate in the World Cup and other FIFA ran events?




Yup, exactly. Imagine a World Cup with no European countries.


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

Carolinas Identity said:


> Yup, exactly. Imagine a World Cup with no European countries.




Doesn't south america already have its own cup?


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

Blatter's recent form: 

WWWW


----------



## Chimaera

UEFA would splinter. There's no assurance all of them would go or stick to it. If you're Poland or the Ukraine, why would you leave?


----------



## Alklha

Chimaera said:


> No they don't. Not under the current rules.




Indirectly they do, which is why they'd need a spine. They pull out from FIFA, and then we'll see a real reaction from the sponsors. The only thing that matters is money, and it'll take something that drastic for it to happen.

Platini won't be able to get the support to do something that drastic.


----------



## Just Win

Chimaera said:


> UEFA would splinter. There's no assurance all of them would go or stick to it. If you're Poland or the Ukraine, why would you leave?




Simply put, club football. If Poland and Ukraine stay FIFA members while the UEFA walks, no more Champions League and UEFA Euro League for club teams from those countries. But there are probably all sorts of legal issues and maybe also high financial penalties that will prevent UEFA from leaving. I also somehow doubt there would be a majority of UEFA members in favor of leaving FIFA.


----------



## Dave is a killer

Just Win said:


> Simply put, club football. If Poland and Ukraine stays FIFA members while the UEFA walks, no more Champions League and UEFA Euro League for club teams from those countries. But there are probably *all sorts of legal issues and maybe also high financial penalties that will prevent UEFA from leaving*. I also somehow doubt their would be a majority of UEFA members in favor of leaving FIFA.




Considering they are the ones that make the majority of the $ with the Club competitions & I'm sure it can be done and I'd support it.


----------



## Alklha

Chimaera said:


> UEFA would splinter. There's no assurance all of them would go or stick to it. If you're Poland or the Ukraine, why would you leave?




It actually favours Poland and Ukraine to push for this domestically and internationally, as there would be a better chance of protecting UEFA World Cup qualification spots going forward.

The bigger question is why would Spain, Germany, Italy, France, Netherlands support this? They make the World Cup every 4 years, why would they potentially miss out on a chance to win it in 2018? They wouldn't.

England are probably the only major nation with any chance of supporting such a drastic move. And that'd be because they're aware they have no chance of winning in 2018


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

can you believe this guy?








MrFunnyWobbl said:


> Doesn't south america already have its own cup?




Yup, they do. _"The South America Cup"_, not 100% sure how it works though because I believe the USA competes in it as well.


----------



## Just Win

Carolinas Identity said:


> can you believe this guy?
> 
> Yup, they do. _"The South America Cup"_, not 100% sure how it works though because I believe the USA competes in it as well.




It's the Copa America and they always invite two teams that are not from South America for the tourney.


----------



## Dave is a killer

UEFA chief Platini defiant despite Blatter win

Just saw this after doing a yahoo search on UEFA Sepp Blatter, ****ing do it Platini ... pull that cord


----------



## Jussi

Chimaera said:


> UEFA would splinter. There's no assurance all of them would go or stick to it. If you're Poland or the Ukraine, why would you leave?




Finland have already announced that we'll boycott the 2018 and 2022 World cups.



Because we suck.


----------



## Edo

Yes, FIFA is corrupt, but really, does it affect most FA's, fans, players, etc?

FIFA is such that regardless of who is in power, shady dealings will rule. In reality, UEFA would only pull it's support from FIFA if they were threatened via less spots in the WC or in a move that would hurt their bottom line. 

Although, with Russia-Qatar, is FIFA really pushing their luck and getting greedy. Just insane to think that Russia still has the WC after everything that's happened with Putin and Ukraine. Ditto with Qatar and their human rights record.


----------



## Chimaera

Jussi said:


> Finland have already announced that we'll boycott the 2018 and 2022 World cups.
> 
> 
> 
> Because we suck.




Pukki needs to be there. I guess he's going to have to buy a ticket.


----------



## East Coast Bias

No one is leaving FIFA. Let's be serious. This is all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## HajdukSplit

I doubt it happens too but if it did you can't expect it over night 

My guess if they wait to see what this investigation further reveals or wait until what FIFA decides on World Cup spots. Rumors that UEFA and CONMEBOL will lose a spot to Asia and Africa


----------



## Dave is a killer

HajdukSplit said:


> I doubt it happens too but if it did you can't expect it over night
> 
> My guess if they wait to see what this investigation further reveals or wait until what FIFA decides on World Cup spots. Rumors that UEFA and CONMEBOL will lose a spot to Asia and Africa




UEFA + CONMEBOL + CONCACAF is all you need, tbqfh


----------



## DaveG

Joe T Choker said:


> UEFA + CONMEBOL + CONCACAF is all you need, tbqfh




Prettymuch. The Ausies can join as well if they want.


----------



## East Coast Bias

I hope they nail Fox Sports for being involved in a rigged tv bid, and take it away from them.

They're the Qatar bid of tv rights (without the human rights abuse)


----------



## jekoh

lol @ the World Cup needing Concacaf


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

DaveG said:


> Prettymuch. The Ausies can join as well if they want.




they prefer to be called "soccerroos" as i recall.


----------



## chasespace

jekoh said:


> lol @ the World Cup needing Concacaf




Not Concacaf, Mexico and USA to be precise. They alone would bring in an added fortune.


----------



## Brock Anton

jekoh said:


> lol @ the World Cup needing Concacaf




Well, probably not CONCACAF as a whole, but Mexico and the U.S.? Absolutely.


----------



## Dave is a killer

Brock Anton said:


> Well, probably not CONCACAF as a whole, but Mexico and the U.S.? Absolutely.




Visa, Coca-Cola, McDonald's & Budweiser (Fifa Corporate Sponsors ... I could see them walking) ... awesome ... they should all walk and just stick to North America and teams that play in UEFA/CONCACAF/CONMEBOL


----------



## chasespace

I'd like to see CONCACAF and CONMEBOL combine to be honest. Those qualifiers for their Copa America/Gold Cup would make for some awesome games.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

chasespace said:


> I'd like to see CONCACAF and CONMEBOL combine to be honest. Those qualifiers for their Copa America/Gold Cup would make for some awesome games.




CONCACAF already had some amazing games last year. They just took place in the World Cup itself 

#UEFAisoverrated


----------



## Dave is a killer

Carolinas Identity said:


> CONCACAF already had some amazing games last year. They just took place in the World Cup itself
> 
> #UEFAisoverrated




That may be true, but UEFA brings in the mother ****ing money


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Joe T Choker said:


> That may be true, but UEFA brings in the mother ****ing money




sorry, I should've included a 

I thought it was obvious


----------



## Sucro

Does people really think that FIFA's sponsors are irreplaceable? Gazprom already sponsors UEFA, Asian and Arab companies that sponsor European clubs would be willing to jump in anytime.

I'm sure that Russia will support UEFA's position though if they guarantee World Cup 2018 for it.


----------



## Luigi Habs

Blatter is a liar. He knows what was going on. 

He can't monitor everyone?

Well, then, after your committee selected Russia and Qatar, which corruptions was so obvious, why didn't you make sure to do a proper investigation and kick them all out?


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

let's just make Chuck Blazer president of FIFA. Not the most reputable person, but he's like a real life bond villain. 400+ lbs guy who rides around on a souped up scooter, gorging at 5* restaurants all day **AND** has a trash talking pet parrot?

That is literally the definition of bad ass.


----------



## Brock Anton

Carolinas Identity said:


> let's just make Chuck Blazer president of FIFA. Not the most reputable person, but he's like a real life bond villain. 400+ lbs guy who rides around on a souped up scooter, gorging at 5* restaurants all day **AND** has a trash talking pet parrot?
> 
> That is literally the definition of bad ass.


----------



## Jumptheshark

Talking heads here in the UK suggest that we will see some pain dealt out to those who did not back Blatter--he has previously said he always repays loyalty and by the sounds of it Eufa may find themselves with less seats at the big table shortly


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Brock Anton said:


>




i would not want to meet this guy in a dark alley.


----------



## cgf

Edonator said:


> Yes, FIFA is corrupt, but really, does it affect most FA's, fans, players, etc?
> 
> FIFA is such that regardless of who is in power, shady dealings will rule. In reality, UEFA would only pull it's support from FIFA if they were threatened via less spots in the WC or in a move that would hurt their bottom line.
> 
> Although, with Russia-Qatar, is FIFA really pushing their luck and getting greedy. Just insane to think that Russia still has the WC after everything that's happened with Putin and Ukraine. Ditto with Qatar and their human rights record.




Are you for seriouslies? The Second WC ever held was in Fascist Italy, bought and paid for by Benito Mussolini. I wouldn't be surprised if Putin isn't even in the top 5 worst heads of state to host the WC.

Qatar is a different matter, cause ****ing slaves, but Russia and Putin hardly rate on the strongman hosting the World Cup map.


----------



## Shrimper

cgf said:


> Are you for seriouslies? The Second WC ever held was in Fascist Italy, bought and paid for by Benito Mussolini. I wouldn't be surprised if Putin isn't even in the top 5 worst heads of state to host the WC.
> 
> Qatar is a different matter, cause ****ing slaves, but Russia and Putin hardly rate on the strongman hosting the World Cup map.




There were only two bids for the 1934 World Cup in Italy and Sweden. Sweden withdrew before the voting. 

No doubt that Mussolini put some pressure on. Italy set aside 3.4m lira for the tournament (1,300 GP in todays money)


----------



## Duchene2MacKinnon

MrFunnyWobbl said:


> Doesn't south america already have its own cup?




What in the world?


----------



## KingLB

jekoh said:


> lol @ the World Cup needing Concacaf




The World Cup doesn't need any one nation...but CCAF (Mexico/US) brings big $$$ and if I remember right, the US was responsibly for the most tickets bought in Brazil (after Brazil) and Mexico was third after the US/Germany.



Sucro said:


> Does people really think that FIFA's sponsors are irreplaceable? Gazprom already sponsors UEFA, Asian and Arab companies that sponsor European clubs would be willing to jump in anytime.
> 
> I'm sure that Russia will support UEFA's position though if they guarantee World Cup 2018 for it.




The current sponsors are the current sponsors because they paid the most. Yes, you can get new sponsors but yes it will cost you money...


----------



## Chileiceman

MrFunnyWobbl said:


> Doesn't south america already have its own cup?



Every federation has its own cup. Copa America, Eurocup, Gold Cup, African Cup of Nations, etc.


----------



## worstfaceoffmanever

Joe T Choker said:


> UEFA + CONMEBOL + CONCACAF is all you need, tbqfh




Not even that. Nate Silver broke down the audience for the 2010 World Cup by country then weighted it based on GDP. Here are the countries a breakaway entity really needs:

Germany
United Kingdom
Italy
France
Spain
Turkey
Netherlands
Poland
Switzerland
Belgium
Sweden
Romania
Austria
Greece
Portugal
United States
Mexico
Canada (really just a bonus, but they would almost assuredly come along)
China
Japan
South Korea
Indonesia (generated some really surprising ratings in 2010)
Brazil
Argentina

These countries made up 62% of the audience for the 2010 World Cup and roughly 77% of the GDP-weighted audience, meaning these are the markets advertisers want to sell to. That group of two-dozen countries has the power to cripple and ultimately destroy FIFA as we know it. Any other countries joining that group - and there are bound to be some - are icing on the cake.


----------



## Evilo

And yet France voted Blatter.
For two reasons : 
- Blatter gave them the women world cup. I'm guessing if France didn't vote for him, bribes would have been told to the investigators.
- Le Graet (federation president) said in 4 years, Platini would have an easy time replacing Blatter.

What Le Graet didn't understand here is that french opinion will KILL him for that. And the french federation was just starting to get a better image, well that's finished.


----------



## BMann

Captain Saku said:


> And now an italian newspaper claiming they have solid proofs that a FIFA officials accepted bribes during world cup 2002 to chose the ref for games between S.Korea vs Italy and S.Korea vs Spain.
> 
> Will not get into conspiracies, but everyone who watched WC2002 know that those 2 games were the biggest jokes the sport has ever seen.




Or the 1990 WC final. Havelange told Codesal to do whatever it takes to make sure Argentina did not win. Joke of a penalty while ignoring a clear one minutes beforegand and sending off a player for nothing.


----------



## BMann

Evilo said:


> Nope it's not fair. It's just england papers being self-centered, as usual.




Of course the French media are not known for being self-centred either. Pratini is hardly a role model for governance.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Evilo said:


> And yet France voted Blatter.
> For two reasons :
> - Blatter gave them the women world cup. I'm guessing if France didn't vote for him, bribes would have been told to the investigators.
> - Le Graet (federation president) said in 4 years, Platini would have an easy time replacing Blatter.
> 
> What Le Graet didn't understand here is that french opinion will KILL him for that. And the french federation was just starting to get a better image, well that's finished.




Do federations really bribe that much for the Women's World Cup? I would imagine with the much reduced viewership, there would also be much reduced prestige to hosting it.


----------



## John Price




----------



## Evilo

BMann said:


> Of course the French media are not known for being self-centred either. Pratini is hardly a role model for governance.




Didn't see ONE single paper saying France or Belgium should get the WC.

Not that you tried to make a point anyway.


----------



## Evilo

Deficient Mode said:


> Do federations really bribe that much for the Women's World Cup? I would imagine with the much reduced viewership, there would also be much reduced prestige to hosting it.




Probably not close to a man WC, but enough to risk problems.


----------



## HajdukSplit

Didn't know where else to put this so I will put it here

There have been no changes to the spots each confederation gets for the next two World Cups, exactly the same as 2010 and 2014, so that will probably cool UEFA a bit who were in danger of losing spots. I guess that's what Blatter meant yesterday by "not touching the World Cup". Of course maybe this can all change by 2022 but with the draws coming up for 2018 in July its set in stone for at least that one.

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/y...610611.html?intcmp=fifacom_hp_module_news_top

David Gill has resigned as promised from the UEFA Executive Committee


----------



## cgf

BMann said:


> Or the 1990 WC final. Havelange told Codesal to do whatever it takes to make sure Argentina did not win. Joke of a penalty while ignoring a clear one minutes beforegand and sending off a player for nothing.




 and zero sympathy for the argies was experienced by all


----------



## Rocket

KingLB said:


> The World Cup doesn't need any one nation...but CCAF (Mexico/US) brings big $$$ and if I remember right, the US was responsibly for the most tickets bought in Brazil (after Brazil) and Mexico was third after the US/Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> The current sponsors are the current sponsors because they paid the most. Yes, you can get new sponsors but yes it will cost you money...




TV rights fee paid by the US networks ($1 billion) for the world cups was the highest of any nation, if I read it correctly. Add the Mexico's (and to a lesser extent Canada's) figure, plus all the sponsorship money paid by the big American companies and it's nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Mike Emrick said:


>





that's hilarious


----------



## Dave is a killer

Carolinas Identity said:


> that's hilarious




You know what's hilarious ? ... check out his previous tweet ... fantastic \m/


----------



## Jussi

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...mandate-oust-Sepp-Blatter-FIFA-president.html



> ‘We believe as many as 18 Europeans may have voted for Blatter,’ said a source close to Prince Ali, who polled 73 votes to Blatter’s 133. It is understood a chunk of his 73 ballots came from the Americas.
> 
> One veteran FIFA insider told the Mail on Sunday that Blatter’s supporters within Europe include Turkey, Cyprus,* Finland*, as well as France, Spain and Russia




If true, after his public comments about not supporting Blatter, this paints the chairman of our FA as an even bigger sham that he is.


----------



## Brock Anton




----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Brock Anton said:


>





OMG


----------



## RECCE

Brock Anton said:


>







Carolinas Identity said:


> OMG






5:00


----------



## Bluebirds Boyo

worstfaceoffmanever said:


> Not even that. Nate Silver broke down the audience for the 2010 World Cup by country then weighted it based on GDP. Here are the countries a breakaway entity really needs:
> 
> Germany
> United Kingdom
> Italy
> France
> Spain
> Turkey
> Netherlands
> Poland
> Switzerland
> Belgium
> Sweden
> Romania
> Austria
> Greece
> Portugal
> United States
> Mexico
> Canada (really just a bonus, but they would almost assuredly come along)
> China
> Japan
> South Korea
> Indonesia (generated some really surprising ratings in 2010)
> Brazil
> Argentina
> 
> These countries made up 62% of the audience for the 2010 World Cup and roughly 77% of the GDP-weighted audience, meaning these are the markets advertisers want to sell to. That group of two-dozen countries has the power to cripple and ultimately destroy FIFA as we know it. Any other countries joining that group - and there are bound to be some - are icing on the cake.




I reckon that 2018 New World Cup clash between Indonesia and Canada's gonna be a cracker...


----------



## BSHH

Here in Germany is a huge outcry by journalists and politicians over Blatter. How many must have forgotten that the same Blatter was awarded the highest medal of Germany (named Bundesverdienstkreuz) and has been appointed honorary member of the German football association DFB, who also voted for Qatar 2022, by the way. How many bribes were necessary for hosting the World Cup 2006?

Platini is even worse. His son is employed by some Qatari entity, making Platini even less trustworthy than Blatter. With the French association voting for him, I wonder how much Platini is involved.





Anyway, if I were to run some smaller country's football association, how would I ever refrain from supporting Blatter? He was the one who made FIFA gain huge profits and distribute these among all members, without even asking how the monies are spent. Noone gives up on these funds just to please some whining yet willingly collaborating Europeans.

GruÃŸ,
BSHH


----------



## NyQuil

BMann said:


> Or the 1990 WC final. Havelange told Codesal to do whatever it takes to make sure Argentina did not win. Joke of a penalty while ignoring a clear one minutes beforegand and sending off a player for nothing.




And I for one feel absolutely terrible about it.


----------



## Maverick41

Here is John Oliver's take on the matter


----------



## JaymzB

NyQuil said:


> And I for one feel absolutely terrible about it.




I was going to mention the entire 1978 Tournament as an example to not feel sorry for the Argentinians, but this works as well.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

*IMPORTANT QUESTION:* Who did Paul the Octopus pick to win though?


----------



## BMann

JaymzB said:


> I was going to mention the entire 1978 Tournament as an example to not feel sorry for the Argentinians, but this works as well.




Lord knows how they managed to win in 1954 against Hungary. Plenty of suspicion over that result. Not to mention 1982 nearly killing Battiston. Wonderful team throughout the ages.


----------



## BMann

Evilo said:


> Didn't see ONE single paper saying France or Belgium should get the WC.
> 
> Not that you tried to make a point anyway.




Considering your pointless comment....why keep going on about it. England 2018 was the best bid but FIFA and it's numerous cronies had it in for us.


----------



## Evilo

BMann said:


> Considering your pointless comment....why keep going on about it. England 2018 was the best bid but FIFA and it's numerous cronies had it in for us.



It's not pointless. Not even close.
The fact the US, Australia and England are seen as logical destinations just stress the media craziness in England.

When England won the OG over France with France having the best bid, no english paper cried over the obvious bribes (meaning more bribes than France in reality).
Russia put more money than England on the table. Get over it England !


----------



## HajdukSplit

FIFA today confirmed that Blatter will travel to the US for the upcoming Gold Cup, his first visit in the states since 2011. Of course he will also probably be in Canada for the Women's World Cup


----------



## HajdukSplit

looks like Valcke is in big trouble, he has already cancelled his trip to the Women's World Cup 

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/02/s...eakingNews&contentID=35178914&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## Shrimper

How convenient that the person FIFA say is to blame for it died last year.

The more that comes out the messier it gets for Blatter.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

i wanna see blatter arrested just so i can see john oliver look eye-to-eye into a camera and drink a bud lite lime


----------



## chasespace

Carolinas Identity said:


> i wanna see blatter arrested just so i can see john oliver look eye-to-eye into a camera and drink a bud lite lime




And say it tasted amazing.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Now that's only if sponsors pull out, not solely if Blatter is arrested


----------



## Evilo

Valcke being proven as money giver is HUGE.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

HajdukSplit said:


> FIFA today confirmed that Blatter will travel to the US for the upcoming Gold Cup, his first visit in the states since 2011. Of course he will also probably be in Canada for the Women's World Cup




Will Blatter be arrested the second he sets foot on American soil?


----------



## East Coast Bias

FIFA announced a press conference at Noon EST (6pm Local Time in Zurich).

It's impromptu.

I assume it's to announce that the US has been ejected from FIFA. Much more likely than any admission of guilt.


----------



## Maverick41

East Coast Bias said:


> FIFA announced a press conference at Noon EST (6pm Local Time in Zurich).
> 
> It's impromptu.
> 
> I assume it's to announce that the US has been ejected from FIFA. Much more likely than any admission of guilt.




I guess it will be about the accusations against Jerome Valcke.

But whatever the topic, I predict FIFA will be embarrassing themselves one again with one ludicrous statement after the other.


----------



## Evilo

East Coast Bias said:


> I assume it's to announce that the US has been ejected from FIFA.




The US is hardly the only one involved in this.


----------



## East Coast Bias

Evilo said:


> The US is hardly the only one involved in this.




I was only kidding. But the way things have gone, I would sooner expect Blatter to go off on tangents threatening the defectors rather than admit any wrongdoing.


----------



## Bourque7799

This translator is bumbling like a mad man, but I'm pretty sure Blatter just quit?


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Blatters out.


----------



## HajdukSplit

Not watching but ESPN reports Blatter resigned and there will be a special election next month


----------



## East Coast Bias

Blatter has resigned.

WOW.


----------



## cutchemist42

Breaking on Twitter: Sepp stepping down.

Multiple tweets, no article yet.


----------



## CanadianFlyer88

Crazy.

Per BBC:



> Sepp Blatter says he will resign as president of football's governing body Fifa amid a corruption scandal.
> 
> In announcing his exit, the 79-year-old has called an extraordinary Fifa congress "as soon as possible" to elect a new president.


----------



## ProPAIN

Halle...freaking...luja.

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/32982449


----------



## Random Forest

So Sepp steps down and FIFA calls for a special election...after holding an election four days ago?


----------



## Jussi

Pressure from sponsors or charges coming? Anyway:


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

There's got to more to this.


----------



## Scandale du Jour

He will take the blame, they will promise reforms, a few people will get tossed in jail, but no real change within the system will happen.

This resignation is a PR move.


----------



## cgf

Clever way to keep platini from succeeding him.


----------



## AlanHUK

there are not enough words to explain how happy i am that he is gone


----------



## cgf

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> There's got to more to this.




A healthy retirement package is likely part of it. Also lets FIFA put forward another corrupt crony to ensure that no changes occur.


----------



## Maverick41

Not that this will magically change FIFA, but it feels so good, not to have to look at and listen to that [insert (in)appropriate swear word here] all the time.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Man, this is insane. Does Ali win by default now? Or weill there be a new election? So glad I`m off today.






Also, John Oliver better have his Bud Lite Lime tonite


----------



## cgf

Maverick41 said:


> Not that this will magically change FIFA, but it feels so good, not to have to look at and listen to that [insert (in)appropriate swear word here] all the time.




Why? At least with Blatter everyone knew he was corrupt and how he operated. With a new guy we'll have to figure out how he buys his power and there will be some people that doubt he's corrupt...for a time.


----------



## Dave is a killer

Agreed with the sentiment that it won't change FIFA, but it feels good to me personally.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

cgf said:


> Why? At least with Blatter everyone knew he was corrupt and how he operated. With a new guy we'll have to figure out how he buys his power and there will be some people that doubt he's corrupt...for a time.




lol jaded much? Evil we know vs. the one we don't isn't a very good way of looking at it. Blatter was a buffoon near the end.

Also, does this mean that we get the 2022 WC now?


----------



## Dave is a killer

Carolinas Identity said:


> lol jaded much? Evil we know vs. the one we don't isn't a very good way of looking at it. Blatter was a buffoon near the end.
> 
> Also, does this mean that we get the 2022 WC now?




If people keep dying in Qatar, possibly


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

This is the definition of polishing a turd. This organisation needs to be torn apart from the top down and the ground up. The entire system needs to be rehashed. Blatter gone is really awesome. He's a dreadful person and FIFA needed a change of control. But unless the new president is Elliott Ness, I see very little reason to think any degree of corruption will change, unless the organisation stops being democratic.


----------



## BSHH

Blatter as a person did not bother me much at all. After the recent hypocritical outcries, I even found him amusing. But if him stepping down means that Qatar will not host the World Cup 2022, I will be happy.

GruÃŸ,
BSHH


----------



## Ceremony

> In announcing his exit, the 79-year-old Swiss has called an extraordinary Fifa congress "as soon as possible" to elect a new president.




Some troll, oor Sepp.


----------



## Taro Tsujimoto

Now to get the 2022 WC moved out of Qatar...


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

BSHH said:


> Blatter as a person did not bother me much at all. After the recent hypocritical outcries, I even found him amusing. But if him stepping down means that Qatar will not host the World Cup 2022, I will be happy.
> 
> GruÃŸ,
> BSHH




If it stays in Qatar have they even discussed what there're gonna do with all the European Leagues? Having the WC in Nov//Dec would put it right in the middle of every season.


----------



## EchoesoftheEighties

It will remain in Qatar. Too much money has already been spent at this point.


----------



## mouser

Hoping FIFA changes their rules that presidential candidates don't need to have worked in soccer the past two years. Thinking the best chance for reform to is bring in an "outsider" with executive business experience as the next president.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

EchoesoftheEighties said:


> It will remain in Qatar. Too much money has already been spent at this point.




I wouldn't be so sure. Between the reports of the estimated 5,400 people will die by the time 2022 roles around and the fact it's pretty much been proven at this point that it was awarded in bad faith and the fact it ****'s up all the European leagues, I could see it being moved.

There's a first time for everything.



mouser said:


> Hoping FIFA changes their rules that presidential candidates don't need to have worked in soccer the past two years. Thinking the best chance for reform to is bring in an "outsider" with executive business experience as the next president.




Bill Clinton


----------



## HajdukSplit

mouser said:


> Hoping FIFA changes their rules that presidential candidates don't need to have worked in soccer the past two years. Thinking the best chance for reform to is bring in an "outsider" with executive business experience as the next president.




And hopefully a legit debate too


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

EchoesoftheEighties said:


> It will remain in Qatar. Too much money has already been spent at this point.




Hopefully FIFA have some economists familiar with the sunk cost fallacy then


----------



## EchoesoftheEighties

Carolinas Identity said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. Between the reports of the estimated 5,400 people will die by the time 2022 roles around and the fact it's pretty much been proven at this point that it was awarded in bad faith and the fact it ****'s up all the European leagues, I could see it being moved.
> 
> There's a first time for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton




1. I'm pessimistic
2. I want Canada's 2026 bid to go through.

sue me 

Honestly though if they want to keep it in AFC, give it to Australia


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

EchoesoftheEighties said:


> 1. I'm pessimistic
> 2. I want Canada's 2026 bid to go through.
> 
> sue me
> 
> Honestly though if they want to keep it in AFC, give it to Australia




Co host maybe?

I am pretty sure at this point that a World Cup in the States would be the biggest sporting event in the history of ever.


----------



## EchoesoftheEighties

Carolinas Identity said:


> Co host maybe?
> 
> I am pretty sure at this point that a World Cup in the States would be the biggest sporting event in the history of ever.




USA nor Canada would co-host. Each can host it on their own.

Of course it would be. It would break all kinds of records, just like last time in 94. Only difference is that now the USA team is actually pretty decent. I'm admittedly greedy and want my country and city to host though.


----------



## Hesher

About time. This won't magically fix FIFA but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

EchoesoftheEighties said:


> USA nor Canada would co-host. Each can host it on their own.
> 
> Of course it would be. It would break all kinds of records, just like last time in 94. Only difference is that now the USA team is actually pretty decent. I'm admittedly greedy and want my country and city to host though.




Does Canada have enough sizable stadiums w/ natural grass though? Commonwealth and BMO or the only two I can think of off the top of my head. They kinda cheated w/ turf for the ladies this yer, but they won't let the men play on turf.


----------



## EchoesoftheEighties

Carolinas Identity said:


> Does Canada have enough sizable stadiums w/ natural grass though? Commonwealth and BMO or the only two I can think of off the top of my head.




Stadiums is the big one. Grass is easy-ish to get around if you grow it in BC Place, Winnipeg stadium etc. Still don't know why they didn't just implement it for the Women's WC though.

Either way, Blatter leaving is good for FIFA. Hopefully it changes things but I doubt it. Money talks


----------



## Jumptheshark

*Sepp Blatter to quit as head of fifa*

news is coming down now that he will resign

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/32982449

http://www.tsn.ca/blatter-resigns-as-fifa-president-1.297848

http://www.tsn.ca/twitter-reaction-to-blatter-s-resignation-1.297858


----------



## Jussi

EchoesoftheEighties said:


> It will remain in Qatar. Too much money has already been spent at this point.




http://www.theguardian.com/football...conference-amid-latest-corruption-claims-live



> The FA’s chairman, Greg Dyke, is delighted and asks questions about what will happen to the two World Cups (2018 and 2022) that are at th heart of the corruption scandal that has enveloped Fifa: “Something has come out of the events of last week that has caused Mr Blatter to resign … He’s gone. At long last we can sort out Fifa. We can go back to looking at those two World Cups. If I were Qatar right now I wouldn’t be feeling very comfortable.”






> Blatter told Swiss TV on Friday: “Why would I step down? That would mean I recognise that I did wrong.” Hmmm.


----------



## Lord Moriarty007

John Oliver strikes again!


----------



## EchoesoftheEighties

Jussi said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/football...conference-amid-latest-corruption-claims-live




Cross your fingers I guess. Like I said earlier, I'm a pessimist but we'll see what happens


----------



## Jussi

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...atter-announces-resignation-as-fifa-president



> Blatter, 79 years old and the body's eighth president, outlined in a statement that he will implement a number of reforms before his successor is elected, and these will begin remarkable and widely called-for change to the structure of a discredited organisation.
> 
> "The election will need to be done in line with FIFAâ€™s statutes and we must allow enough time for the best candidates to present themselves and to campaign. Since I shall not be a candidate, and am therefore now free from the constraints that elections inevitably impose, I shall be able to focus on driving far-reaching, fundamental reforms that transcend our previous efforts," Blatter said.
> 
> "For years, we have worked hard to put in place administrative reforms, but it is plain to me that while these must continue, they are not enough. *The executive committee includes representatives of confederations over whom we have no control, but for whose actions FIFA is held responsible. We need deep-rooted structural change.*
> 
> "*The size of the executive committee must be reduced and its members should be elected through the FIFA congress. The integrity checks for all executive committee members must be organised centrally through FIFA and not through the confederations. We need term limits not only for the president but for all members of the executive committee.
> 
> "I have fought for these changes before and, as everyone knows, my efforts have been blocked. This time, I will succeed. I cannot do this alone. I have asked Domenico Scala to oversee the introduction and implementation of these and other measures.*
> 
> "Mr. Scala is the Independent Chairman of our Audit and Compliance Committee elected by the FIFA Congress. He is also the Chairman of the ad hoc Electoral Committee and, as such, he will oversee the election of my successor. Mr. Scala enjoys the confidence of a wide range of constituents within and outside of FIFA and has all the knowledge and experience necessary to help tackle these major reforms.
> 
> "It is my deep care for FIFA and its interests, which I hold very dear, that has led me to take this decision. I would like to thank those who have always supported me in a constructive and loyal manner as President of FIFA and who have done so much for the game that we all love. What matters to me more than anything is that when all of this is over, football is the winner."


----------



## John Price

"Meet the new boss, same as the old boss."

Sepp was wildly corrupt and unpopular but I don't see why fifa wouldn't elect another clown to continue the policies of old. It just seems he did this as a sacrifice. How can we be sure corruption is gone? 

Regardless he was a corrupt jackasses, so good riddance. Not sure the next guy will be clean though. They're all dirty.


----------



## Shrimper

Superb news. Now, re-do the votes for both World Cups please and have England and USA or Australia


----------



## Jumptheshark

over here in England--the immidiate speculation is that he fell on his sward with the agreement the 2022 wc does not move


----------



## Shrimper

EchoesoftheEighties said:


> It will remain in Qatar. Too much money has already been spent at this point.




There is still 7 years. Plenty of time to move it.

Look at how people were mentioning the last World Cup being moved if the Stadiums weren't ready. Same with the Olympics.

Columbia had to withdraw from hosting way back when with 3 years and 7 months to go.


----------



## cutchemist42

EchoesoftheEighties said:


> It will remain in Qatar. Too much money has already been spent at this point.




Colombia lost a World Cup with three years to go though? Wouldnt bug me to see a country like Qatar lose out on the money.


----------



## Jussi

Seems the new vote won't be until December.


----------



## Chimaera

Someone must have rolled on him. 

It's typical procedure for corruption/blackmail charges.


----------



## East Coast Bias

He didn't "fall on his sword" to protect a business deal.

He's getting close to being indicted. FBI sources are saying he was indeed the target of the investigation they have ongoing, and that speculation is, it will be a race to flip on him by those indicted. And I have no idea what the status of the Swiss investigation is (not to mention what other European LEOs are involved).

You can't have the head of an organization be unable to attend the Women's World Cup, the Copa America, etc. because he's afraid of being arrested.


----------



## Dr Pepper

> Shooter McGavin @ShooterMcGavin_
> .@SeppBlatter I'm hosting a farewell party for you tonight on the 9th green at 9. Hope you can make it... Oh and dress nice *single pistol*


----------



## Evilo

I told you two pages back that the 10 billion $ transfer to the US was HUGE. When FIFA's #2 makes that transfer, you can't expect the #1 to say "I didn't know".


----------



## Jussi

Editor of Russian Sport-Ekspress:


----------



## Brock Anton

I really don't think Russia has anything to worry about, I don't see anyway 2018 gets moved. 2022, however.....


----------



## cgf

Carolinas Identity said:


> lol jaded much? Evil we know vs. the one we don't isn't a very good way of looking at it. Blatter was a buffoon near the end.
> 
> Also, does this mean that we get the 2022 WC now?




I'm an optimist with our species. Doesn't mean I'm not a cynic about the institutions I've been following for a decade and a half and have read extensively about the history of. That's exactly how one should look at this situation because it's FIFA itself that is corrupt. Replacing Blatter is not cutting off the head of the snake, it is just the snake shedding its skin.

And no, this means the chances of a USA WC have decreased until they pay up heavily to get off of FIFA's ****-list.


----------



## Virtanen18

What now? The same idiots who elected him and re-elected him again and again will vote on a new president?


----------



## GKJ

What an insane freak show this is


----------



## BMann

Mike Emrick said:


> "Meet the new boss, same as the old boss."
> 
> Sepp was wildly corrupt and unpopular but I don't see why fifa wouldn't elect another clown to continue the policies of old. It just seems he did this as a sacrifice. How can we be sure corruption is gone?
> 
> Regardless he was a corrupt jackasses, so good riddance. Not sure the next guy will be clean though. They're all dirty.




I expect key sponsors made their feelings known and Sepp packed his bags....twenty years too late. The whole administrative structure needs complete reform as does transparency regarding how bids are assessed.


----------



## cgf

BMann said:


> I expect key sponsors made their feelings known and Sepp packed his bags....twenty years too late. The whole administrative structure needs complete reform as does transparency regarding how bids are assessed.




It's been pretty transparent how bids are assessed...


----------



## Shrimper

Unless they find some dirt on Russia they will be fine. Qatar is a different matter.


----------



## varsaku

SANTArelli25 said:


> What now? The same idiots who elected him and re-elected him again and again will vote on a new president?




Ya, I don't know why people are celebrating. The same people who voted him in will select someone similar to him so that they can go back to the ways things were. The biggest problem that needs to fixed is transparency. The culture is so ingrained into FIFA that people being replaced will have people similar to them replacing them.


----------



## HajdukSplit

time is on Russia's side, the qualifications are already underway and the draws are next month for the bigger confederations. Of course they can always make changes but it would create an awkward situation where you would have to put Russia in the qualifying after the draw and many FAs would probably complain


----------



## Live in the Now

People with the DOJ confirmed Blatter is being investigated.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-32986950


----------



## Burner Account

Yeah, I doubt they ever really cared about the small fish. Just using them to get Blatter.


----------



## DiscoBall

The weasel Michele Platini cannot be the next president. The French voted for migrant deaths.


----------



## Cin

I actually hope they don't revoke the Russian WC. Could escalate tensions around the world even more. Qatar needs to not happen though.

Pretty amazed when I saw the news today. Insane stuff.


----------



## Shrimper

If they want to change the 2018 host they'll have to do it before the end of Euro 2016 I would think.


----------



## Gooch

Corruption or not the Russian bid at least makes some sense. They're a huge market that could be tapped more. They have the ability make the infrastructure. They're a team that would qualify on their own without needing the host exemption. 

It's Qatar that was the flagrant problem, their hosting needs to be revoked as soon as possible.


----------



## Alklha

I'm surprised he's gone so soon, I thought he'd make it through the summer before quitting.



SANTArelli25 said:


> What now? The same idiots who elected him and re-elected him again and again will vote on a new president?




I imagine that more than a few of those who voted will choose to leave. Not that their replacements will be any better. The reforms that Blatter has made is going to make any real change difficult.



Shrimper said:


> Unless they find some dirt on Russia they will be fine. Qatar is a different matter.




Exactly, the Swiss investigation is going to have to find something very significant to threaten the Russian World Cup. I don't think they'll get the smoking gun it will take to move it.


----------



## East Coast Bias

I highly doubt they try to take it away from Russia. 

As others have said, they at least have an infrastructure already. I'm sure bribes were rampant in the bidding, but I highly doubt it was only Russia sending money around for votes. 

2022 is a totally different story. It doesn't make sense to hold it in Qatar for a lot of reasons - well beyond bribes, and there is plenty of time to redo the bids and fix it. 

In the end, Blatter stepping down in a big coup - but it's far from the only thing necessary. There's a need to examine the process. It won't happen overnight, but it was never going to change overnight.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

I'm sure there is plenty of dirt on Russia, but, with their infrastructure, I suspect that they will keep 2018. I fully expect 2022 to be moved however. Only a matter of if it's England, USA or Australia.


----------



## Rocko604

EchoesoftheEighties said:


> It will remain in Qatar. Too much money has already been spent at this point.




My only worry is what the Qatar government would do with all the slaves they have working on the tournament. They're not allowed to leave as it is, can only imagine what they'd do to them if they lost the tournament.



Carolinas Identity said:


> I'm sure there is plenty of dirt on Russia, but, with their infrastructure, I suspect that they will keep 2018. I fully expect 2022 to be moved however. *Only a matter of if it's England, USA or Australia*.




Japan would to be up there as well. More than enough stadiums and keeps it in the AFC, if continent rotation is even followed.


----------



## Cin

I'd actually like to see a WC in China. Lots of room for the game to grow there.


----------



## Ugmo

Shrimper said:


> Unless they find some dirt on Russia they will be fine. Qatar is a different matter.




Why would there be any less dirt on Russia than on Qatar? They clearly both bribed the crap out of FIFA. The only difference is that Russia can actually legitimately host a tournament like the World Cup without killing thousands of slave laborers.


----------



## Chimaera

Russia makes sense if you want to get bags of rubles in bribes and graft in giving them the Cup. 

Sure, they have the ability and the facilities, but it's once again an issue of who wants to go to parts of Russia?

The matches are going to be crazy spread out, and the facilities are just not there to support what other places could offer. 


I'm fine with it going to Russia, it's not the worst choice, but to act like there wasn't some money on the table and under it to get there is short sighted.


----------



## Chimaera

DiscoBall said:


> The weasel Michele Platini cannot be the next president. The French voted for migrant deaths.




I'll second in saying he's a poor choice. I think he has a good shot at winning, but he's going to have to swing some African/Asian votes, and I don't think he can.


----------



## Ugmo

Honestly I think this is kind of a shame. I would have liked to see FIFA completely implode, rather than Sepp replaced by someone only slightly less corrupt.


----------



## Burner Account

Wonder who Blatter could roll on.


----------



## cgf

Chimaera said:


> Russia makes sense if you want to get bags of rubles in bribes and graft in giving them the Cup.
> 
> Sure, they have the ability and the facilities, but it's once again an issue of who wants to go to parts of Russia?
> 
> The matches are going to be crazy spread out, and the facilities are just not there to support what other places could offer.
> 
> 
> I'm fine with it going to Russia, it's not the worst choice, but to act like there wasn't some money on the table and under it to get there is short sighted.




Seriously? Who'd want to go Manchester, Liverpool or many of the other English cities other than London which would host WC games?


----------



## cgf

And every WC has been bought, Brazil paid for their WC, SA paid for their WC, we paid for our WC in 2006 and every other host has paid for their WC.


----------



## canuckster19

Chimaera said:


> Russia makes sense if you want to get bags of rubles in bribes and graft in giving them the Cup.
> 
> Sure, they have the ability and the facilities, but it's once again an issue of who wants to go to parts of Russia?
> 
> *The matches are going to be crazy spread out, and the facilities are just not there to support what other places could offer.
> *
> 
> I'm fine with it going to Russia, it's not the worst choice, but to act like there wasn't some money on the table and under it to get there is short sighted.




I'm not a Russian bid supporter but this statement is just wrong. All matches are likely to be played West of the Urals (European Russia) and European Russia I believe is smaller than the US, so it wouldn't be any different than the US hosting it.


----------



## Chimaera

canuckster19 said:


> I'm not a Russian bid supporter but this statement is just wrong. All matches are likely to be played West of the Urals (European Russia) and European Russia I believe is smaller than the US, so it wouldn't be any different than the US hosting it.






I wasn't saying it should end up in America. I never made any declarations where it should end up. I'm just saying, I don't know that Russia is the BEST bid that was there.

I mean, Kaliningrad to Yekaterinberg or Sochi has to be a wonderful trip (and also close to 3000 miles). So, a bit more than New York to Los Angeles (not by much), but I'm certain the flights are going to be plentiful to make any of those trips. I mean, Russia isn't the third world, but to act like they have the facilities and hotels alone that other places offer is silly or even just pure number of flights. 

Throw in the discrimination, racism, homophobia, invasion of the Ukraine and potential terrorism threats (and action) and I'm sure that's the best place to go. We aren't even talking about the graft, bribes, incompetent government and abject poverty some people live in right outside of some of the main cities. The money that's going to be embezzled in the Russian government alone on the World Cup should be pretty near absurd. 


I don't know that England is the choice I would go with, but as for who wants to go to parts of England, you do realize you listed two of the most historic grounds for football right? Sure, Liverpool isn't Barcelona or Paris, but to act like it's not convenient for travel (you can get to London with a pretty good train system in a few hours) all over the country. A World Cup match in Anfield? At Old Trafford? There are numerous holy grounds of football that would be a pilgrimage for most supporters and players to play in. And, sure, that might be what you think of when you think of places in Russia, but I'm not sure.


----------



## njdevsfn95

Sooooo whatd I miss?


----------



## mouser

cgf said:


> And every WC has been bought, Brazil paid for their WC, SA paid for their WC, we paid for our WC in 2006 and every other host has paid for their WC.




And hopefully, going forward, that's not how it will work any more.


----------



## Evilo

Chimaera said:


> I wasn't saying it should end up in America. I never made any declarations where it should end up. I'm just saying, I don't know that Russia is the BEST bid that was there.
> 
> I mean, Kaliningrad to Yekaterinberg or Sochi has to be a wonderful trip (and also close to 3000 miles). So, a bit more than New York to Los Angeles (not by much), but I'm certain the flights are going to be plentiful to make any of those trips. I mean, Russia isn't the third world, but to act like they have the facilities and hotels alone that other places offer is silly or even just pure number of flights.
> 
> Throw in the discrimination, racism, homophobia, invasion of the Ukraine and potential terrorism threats (and action) and I'm sure that's the best place to go. We aren't even talking about the graft, bribes, incompetent government and abject poverty some people live in right outside of some of the main cities. The money that's going to be embezzled in the Russian government alone on the World Cup should be pretty near absurd.
> 
> 
> I don't know that England is the choice I would go with, but as for who wants to go to parts of England, you do realize you listed two of the most historic grounds for football right? Sure, Liverpool isn't Barcelona or Paris, but to act like it's not convenient for travel (you can get to London with a pretty good train system in a few hours) all over the country. A World Cup match in Anfield? At Old Trafford? There are numerous holy grounds of football that would be a pilgrimage for most supporters and players to play in. And, sure, that might be what you think of when you think of places in Russia, but I'm not sure.




Oh come on, it was held in South Africa, which is one of the most violent country in the world.


----------



## jekoh

canuckster19 said:


> I'm not a Russian bid supporter but this statement is just wrong. All matches are likely to be played West of the Urals (European Russia) and European Russia I believe is smaller than the US, so it wouldn't be any different than the US hosting it.



Indeed. Or Australia.


----------



## Ugmo

cgf said:


> Seriously? Who'd want to go Manchester, Liverpool or many of the other English cities other than London which would host WC games?




Lots and lots of people would presumably love to see a World Cup game at Anfield or Old Trafford.


----------



## Evilo

Lots of people would love to see a WC game in Moscow, St Petersburg or Doha.
You know, there's quite a lot of people there.


----------



## ulvvf

It is weird to seeing canadian complain about corruption, when you are consider what they are doing to hockey. They had for a example NHL refs in the olympics, there you can talk about corruption that directly affect the game results. But no that they are ok with, because canada benifits from it, but this is apparantly a scandal even though this do not affect the game results.

What canada is doing in hockey is 10000 times worse.

For me, why cares if they give them self a couple of dollars extra, as long as the games have neutral refs and so on (on the opposite to hockey), why care? It do not affect anyone.


----------



## Chimaera

Evilo said:


> Oh come on, it was held in South Africa, which is one of the most violent country in the world.




And they gave bags of money to get it there. 

Just like Russia.


----------



## Corto

ulvvf said:


> It is weird to seeing canadian complain about corruption, when you are consider what they are doing to hockey. They had for a example NHL refs in the olympics, there you can talk about corruption that directly affect the game results. But no that they are ok with, because canada benifits from it, but this is apparantly a scandal even though this do not affect the game results.
> 
> What canada is doing in hockey is 10000 times worse.
> 
> For me, why cares if they give them self a couple of dollars extra, as long as the games have neutral refs and so on (on the opposite to hockey), why care? It do not affect anyone.




What the NHL is doing is basically blackmailing the IIHF into competitions under their own terms or they pull the best players on the planet away.

It is in no way, shape or form on par or even remotely close to what FIFA have been doing for a long, long while now.


----------



## Evilo

Chimaera said:


> And they gave bags of money to get it there.
> 
> Just like Russia.




Yep. Just like France and the US. US which is a very violent country BTW.


----------



## Jussi

ulvvf said:


> It is weird to seeing canadian complain about corruption, when you are consider what they are doing to hockey. *They had for a example NHL refs in the olympics, there you can talk about corruption that directly affect the game results.* But no that they are ok with, because canada benifits from it, but this is apparantly a scandal even though this do not affect the game results.
> 
> What canada is doing in hockey is 10000 times worse.
> 
> For me, why cares if they give them self a couple of dollars extra, as long as the games have neutral refs and so on (on the opposite to hockey), why care? It do not affect anyone.




Not a single medal or playoff game in best-on-best Olympics were decided by refs. There was nothign to complain about the refs in Sochi for example.


----------



## cgf

mouser said:


> And hopefully, going forward, that's not how it will work any more.




So you want to punish them for following protocol because you want to change the protocols moving forward?


----------



## cgf

Ugmo said:


> Lots and lots of people would presumably love to see a World Cup game at Anfield or Old Trafford.




And lots more people would rather visit a city like Peter or even Moscow than the ****holes around those grounds.


----------



## Chimaera

Evilo said:


> Yep. Just like France and the US. US which is a very violent country BTW.




I don't doubt there's some shady dealings that went on in both, but it's not like either wasn't a fit host. 

With Qatar, where much of the resentment stems, it's beyond the normal scale. 

As for Russia, placating one of the world's leading thugs in Putin is not for me. 

But whatever. 


No one suggested the US wasn't violent, though you're seizing on one complaint at the expense of others.


----------



## Chimaera

cgf said:


> And lots more people would rather visit a city like Peter or even Moscow than the ****holes around those grounds.




Every country offered has similarities in that department. 

But to discount Manchester/Liverpool shows how either biased or ignorant you are. 


Would I visit Moscow? Sure, I wouldn't mind, but seeing football in some of their stadiums don't have the same allure that places in England could offer.


----------



## JaysCyYoung

ulvvf said:


> It is weird to seeing canadian complain about corruption, when you are consider what they are doing to hockey. They had for a example NHL refs in the olympics, there you can talk about corruption that directly affect the game results. But no that they are ok with, because canada benifits from it, but this is apparantly a scandal even though this do not affect the game results.
> 
> What canada is doing in hockey is 10000 times worse.
> 
> For me, why cares if they give them self a couple of dollars extra, as long as the games have neutral refs and so on (on the opposite to hockey), why care? It do not affect anyone.




Canadian referees officiated the Olympics because they are head and shoulders the best officials in the world. That was never in question. Sweden had no complaints about Canadian officials being in charge of the gold medal game, and neither should you. If the best officials were Swedish I would have had no complaints either. Would you have preferred some third-rate DEL or KHL officials?

Your post is extremely misinformed, ignorant, and reeks of the worst type of sour grapes, especially given that in the most recent Olympics there isn't a single game that officiating decided or played a major role in. Officiating was even less applicable in the Sochi context given that Canada played the entirety of the tournament with the puck on their stick. Other teams couldn't even gain possession, and never had an opportunity to draw penalties.

Howard Webb is universally regarded as being the best or one of the best football referees in the world. In the event that hell froze over and England qualified for a World Cup Final, would it seriously be a major problem for him to officiate just because of his nationality?


----------



## cgf

Chimaera said:


> Every country offered has similarities in that department.
> 
> But to discount Manchester/Liverpool shows how either biased or ignorant you are.
> 
> 
> Would I visit Moscow? Sure, I wouldn't mind, but seeing football in some of their stadiums don't have the same allure that places in England could offer.




Or it shows that I've actually been to manchester before...


----------



## cgf

Chimaera said:


> I don't doubt there's some shady dealings that went on in both, but it's not like either wasn't a fit host.
> 
> With Qatar, where much of the resentment stems, it's beyond the normal scale.
> 
> As for Russia, placating one of the world's leading thugs in Putin is not for me.
> 
> But whatever.
> 
> 
> No one suggested the US wasn't violent, though you're seizing on one complaint at the expense of others.




If placating one of the biggest thugs in the world is not for you, why would you want the US to get a WC?


----------



## JaysCyYoung

cgf said:


> And lots more people would rather visit a city like Peter or even Moscow than the ****holes around those grounds.




Have you ever been to Manchester? The city itself has undergone a lot of gentrification in the past decade and the downtown is quite exciting and a focal point of shopping, leisure, and fun. My girlfriend is a flight attendant and it's always high on the list of desirable layovers.


----------



## cgf

JaysCyYoung said:


> Have you ever been to Manchester? The city itself has undergone a lot of gentrification in the past decade and the downtown is quite exciting and a focal point of shopping, leisure, and fun. My girlfriend is a flight attendant and it's always high on the list of desirable layovers.




I got shown around manchester by some locals only 4 or 6 years ago, (I forget which but I remember it was an odd year around 2010)...probably was 2011 since 2009 I was in australia for half my summer.


----------



## JaysCyYoung

cgf said:


> I got shown around manchester by some locals only 4 or 6 years ago, (I forget which but I remember it was an odd year around 2010)...probably was 2011 since 2009 I was in australia for half my summer.




I don't want to speak on behalf of your own personal experience there, but maybe things have gotten a lot better since you last visited? I'm sure that Manchester has its less desirable areas like any former industrial city, but the photos that I've seen of the city centre are pretty flattering IMO. 

And in the case of the United Kingdom, you're at least still talking about having first world living standards, unlike in many parts of Russia.


----------



## Chimaera

Note, does this have anything to do with your support of Russia or even Platini? 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...icasso-in-exchange-for-a-fifa-world-cup-vote/



Which, I know he has denied, but so has pretty much every rat in the FIFA structure.


----------



## cgf

JaysCyYoung said:


> I don't want to speak on behalf of your own personal experience there, but maybe things have gotten a lot better since you last visited? I'm sure that Manchester has its less desirable areas like any former industrial city, but the photos that I've seen of the city centre are pretty flattering IMO.
> 
> And in the case of the United Kingdom, you're at least still talking about having first world living standards, unlike in many parts of Russia.




Those parts of russia won't be hosting any games though. They're keeping everything west of the urals in the more developed cities.

And it's surely possible, things can change in 4-6 years, but there's only so much things can change in that time. Manchester's no cleveland, but not even detroit sucks as hard as cleveland, so that's not saying much.


----------



## cgf

Chimaera said:


> Note, does this have anything to do with your support of Russia or even Platini?
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...icasso-in-exchange-for-a-fifa-world-cup-vote/




No. I've said Platini was corrupt in this thread multiple times and never denied that Russia bought their WC just like every single host nation before them, going back all of the way to Mussolini's italy at the second WC.


----------



## jekoh

JaysCyYoung said:


> Howard Webb is universally regarded as being the best or one of the best football referees in the world. In the event that hell froze over and England qualified for a World Cup Final, would it seriously be a major problem for him to officiate just because of his nationality?



Yes. When there are a dozen or so equally competent referees, it's really asking for trouble to select someone from one of the two countries involved.



JaysCyYoung said:


> Have you ever been to Manchester? The city itself has undergone a lot of gentrification in the past decade



One could argue it only makes it worse.


----------



## Bakayoko Ono

Players themselves - Europeans, too - want NHL refs to officiate important international events. It is what it is, soccer is a global game with plenty of quality, pro refs to choose from. That's not the case in hockey.


----------



## chasespace

cgf said:


> If placating one of the biggest thugs in the world is not for you, why would you want the US to get a WC?




Because it would be one of the biggest and most successful(financially and experience) World Cups ever.


----------



## ProPAIN

A 10 minute standing ovation for what? Corrupting the biggest sport in the world? Indirectly contributing to thousands of migrant worker deaths? Maybe it's for his despicable comments about women? Enjoy prison Sepp, you fat troll.


----------



## cgf

chasespace said:


> Because it would be one of the biggest and most successful(financially and experience) World Cups ever.




So if a russian WC made more money it'd be okay to "placate one of the world's leading thugs"? Either there's a moral argument against a russian WC or there's a financial one, but you can't use the financial argument to bolster the moral one.


----------



## chasespace

cgf said:


> So if a russian WC made more money it'd be okay to "placate one of the world's leading thugs"? Either there's a moral argument against a russian WC or there's a financial one, but you can't use the financial argument to bolster the moral one.




But the US wouldn't be getting the Russian WC, they would be getting the 2022 one. I highly doubt Russia loses their Cup because of the amount of time until then and that Russia is actually able to host the event in the Summer, unlike Qatar.

You seem to be beating a drum that has no head as hardly anyone is calling for the Russian Cup to be pulled. You're arguing for the sake of arguing at this point.


----------



## Evilo

chasespace said:


> hardly anyone is calling for the Russian Cup to be pulled.




Someone has not read this thread.


----------



## chasespace

Evilo said:


> Someone has not read this thread.




Hardly anyone in this thread has called for Russia's to be pulled. I stand by that.


----------



## cgf

chasespace said:


> But the US wouldn't be getting the Russian WC, they would be getting the 2022 one. I highly doubt Russia loses their Cup because of the amount of time until then and that Russia is actually able to host the event in the Summer, unlike Qatar.
> 
> You seem to be beating a drum that has no head as hardly anyone is calling for the Russian Cup to be pulled. You're arguing for the sake of arguing at this point.




The post you quoted was in response to a poster who said he didn't want to placate Putin by letting him keep the WC. So I'm not beating any drum, simply responding to what is being posted.


----------



## cgf

chasespace said:


> Hardly anyone in this thread has called for Russia's to be pulled. I stand by that.




Other than the poster I quoted in my post that you responded to...


----------



## Chimaera

I never said Russia's WC should be pulled. I've said it's a bad choice, and probably was involved in just as much shady dealing as there ever has been. 

I've said it shouldn't have been given. I'm currently saying I think it's going to be a poor choice when it actually occurs for the reasons I've outlined. 

That said, it's too late to switch, and in comparison with Qatar, it's not really even up for comparison. Qatar is like having the players play on the Moon.


----------



## mouser

cgf said:


> So you want to punish them for following protocol because you want to change the protocols moving forward?




It's not a question of punishment. It's an issue of acknowledging the process was flawed and asking whether decisions made under that flawed process should be revisited.


----------



## cgf

mouser said:


> It's not a question of punishment. It's an issue of acknowledging the process was flawed and asking whether decisions made under that flawed process should be revisited.




Which is a punishment for following the old process. This is like arresting people for committing crimes before their were laws against what they did. Corruption has been FIFA's MO since its inception.


----------



## mouser

cgf said:


> Which is a punishment for following the old process. This is like arresting people for committing crimes before their were laws against what they did. Corruption has been FIFA's MO since its inception.




You're making a weak analogy. FIFA already has the authority to review and change past decisions. It's not like they need to pass a new retroactive law to do so.

By your definition other countries were "punished" for not following the old process of bribing their way to hosting a World Cup. Again, I don't see it as punishment. I see it as an organization recognizing that mistakes have been made, and deciding whether past decisions should be changed. Qatar should have been rejected solely on the merits of their bid.


----------



## Jussi

The chairman of the Finnish FA said today that Qatar could lose the World Cup if there's evidence of wrongdoing in the bidding.


----------



## Ceremony

Manchester is a dump, but I'd rather go to a football match there than somewhere in Russia.


----------



## chasespace

cgf said:


> Other than the poster I quoted in my post that you responded to...




1 person is hardly anyone. (No offense to the hardly anyone)


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Ceremony said:


> Manchester is a dump, but I'd rather go to a football match there than somewhere in Russia.




do they still have the big giant billboard of carlos tevez saying "welcome to manchester" as you're driving in to it?


----------



## Evilo

Jussi said:


> The chairman of the Finnish FA said today that Qatar could lose the World Cup if there's evidence of wrongdoing in the bidding.




Didn't he say he wouldn't vote Blatter and then he voted for him?


----------



## cgf

chasespace said:


> 1 person is hardly anyone. (No offense to the hardly anyone)




Which is fine, but it also makes it a little silly to get on me for beating a drum with no head when I am actually quoting and talking directly to that hardly anyone, no?


----------



## cgf

mouser said:


> You're making a weak analogy. FIFA already has the authority to review and change past decisions. It's not like they need to pass a new retroactive law to do so.
> 
> By your definition other countries were "punished" for not following the old process of bribing their way to hosting a World Cup. Again, I don't see it as punishment. I see it as an organization recognizing that mistakes have been made, and deciding whether past decisions should be changed. Qatar should have been rejected solely on the merits of their bid.




FIFA may have the authority (don't know if they do for sure) but not the precedent, as the previous WC to move was not because of bribes getting exposed but because of the host nation's inability to host. Russia has the ability to host and there's not really any questions about that. They would be getting striped of the WC exclusively because of the bidding process, which is very much punishing the russians for playing by the rules and following the established protocol.

And other countres most certainly were punished for not following the protocols in place if they were serious about wanting to host a WC. But that's how institutions operate, if you don't follow their rules they won't do **** for you.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

I think 2018 stays, but pls move 2022 to the USA


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

cgf said:


> Which is a punishment for following the old process. This is like arresting people for committing crimes before their were laws against what they did. Corruption has been FIFA's MO since its inception.




Its really not. Because here's the thing: technically, bribery has never been the formal process. So although they were "following the old process", it remains illegal and not, in fact, the legitimate process. Just because every other country has done it in the past makes it okay for it to be continued. The line has to be drawn somewhere. If Qatar were simply " following protocol" in purchasing the World Cup, which they completely were, then that needs to stop being protocol. FIFA needs to assert that this is not how it's going to work now. The logic that "since everyone else did it its unfair to punish Qatar" is flawed. The fact that back alley antics have characterised FIFA for a century is a problem, and needs to be stopped, rather than just saying "well, this is how we've always done it".


----------



## cgf

The protocol has shown that a WC host nation can be stripped of their WC if they are unable to host it. Forcing all of european clubs to change their schedule and disrupting the CL to keep the WC in Qatar, nevermind the deathtoll amongst the slaves that are building these stadiums, should be enough grounds to stripe Qatar of their WC without even touching on the bribery. Then if there was any way to seriously implement this you could institute new protocols where bribery is not the name of the game.

Now this is entirely academic, because we all know nothing at FIFA will change, and it'll be a surprise if they even stripe Qatar of their WC, but I would not begrudge the Russians an ounce of outrage if they were striped of their WC for following the practice in place at the time. Wouldn't help the "see, the west just ****in hates us even when we play by their rules" social meme that's gained more popularity in russia than I like.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

cgf said:


> The protocol has shown that a WC host nation can be stripped of their WC if they are unable to host it. Forcing all of european clubs to change their schedule and disrupting the CL to keep the WC in Qatar, nevermind the deathtoll amongst the slaves that are building these stadiums, should be enough grounds to stripe Qatar of their WC without even touching on the bribery. Then if there was any way to seriously implement this you could institute new protocols where bribery is not the name of the game.
> 
> Now this is entirely academic, because we all know nothing at FIFA will change, and it'll be a surprise if they even stripe Qatar of their WC, but I would not begrudge the Russians an ounce of outrage if they were striped of their WC for following the practice in place at the time. Wouldn't help the "see, the west just ****in hates us even when we play by their rules" social meme that's gained more popularity in russia than I like.




Now this I concur with more than the post I quoted. I agree that the line is better off drawn at Qatar than at Russia, simply because at least Russia is a realistic host, whereas Qatar is just over-the-top and impractical. My point is that the line of bribery in the World Cup elections needs to be drawn at some point. Qatar is the reasonable time to draw that line.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

In other news, Chuck Blazer confirms he accepted bribes in the voting for the 2010 and 1998 World Cups.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Stripping Qatar of the World Cup could also end up like what some pessimists here have suggested will happen with Blatter stepping down: bribery and corruption can continue uninterrupted once its most blatant symbol (Blatter/Qatar) is removed.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Deficient Mode said:


> Stripping Qatar of the World Cup could also end up like what some pessimists here have suggested will happen with Blatter stepping down: bribery and corruption can continue uninterrupted once its most blatant symbol (Blatter/Qatar) is removed.




I'm personally more worried about the hell it will cause to all the leagues that run during when it'll be played.


----------



## cgf

Deficient Mode said:


> Stripping Qatar of the World Cup could also end up like what some pessimists here have suggested will happen with Blatter stepping down: bribery and corruption can continue uninterrupted once its most blatant symbol (Blatter/Qatar) is removed.




But that's going to happen no matter what.


----------



## Jumptheshark

while I do not think they will strip Qatar--the money involved would be insane at this point in time--

I can see the English premier league not shutting down and releasing its players--this is not as far fetched as it may sound


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

jumptheshark said:


> while I do not think they will strip Qatar--the money involved would be insane at this point in time--
> 
> I can see the English premier league not shutting down and releasing its players--this is not as far fetched as it may sound




Everton better give us Tim Howard at least.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Carolinas Identity said:


> Everton better give us Tim Howard at least.




Tim Howard will be 43, here's hoping America aren't still dependent on him.


----------



## Jussi

Evilo said:


> Didn't he say he wouldn't vote Blatter and then he voted for him?




He denied it, said he voted in line with UEFA. Plus the source was Daily Fail and "anonymous source".


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Wee Baby Seamus said:


> Tim Howard will be 43, here's hoping America aren't still dependent on him.




As an avid Aston Villa supporter, I can tell you in full confidence, that I will take my chances w/ 43 year old Tim Howard over Brad Guzan


----------



## Jussi

Jack Warner is now claiming he has evidence agaisnt top FIFA personnel, including Blatter: http://edition.cnn.com/2015/06/04/world/fifa-corruption-jack-warner/


----------



## Swervin81

ulvvf said:


> It is weird to seeing canadian complain about corruption, when you are consider what they are doing to hockey. They had for a example NHL refs in the olympics, there you can talk about corruption that directly affect the game results. But no that they are ok with, because canada benifits from it, but this is apparantly a scandal even though this do not affect the game results.
> 
> What canada is doing in hockey is 10000 times worse.
> 
> For me, why cares if they give them self a couple of dollars extra, as long as the games have neutral refs and so on (on the opposite to hockey), why care? It do not affect anyone.




Oh, it doesn't effect anyone, just the millions of people enslaved, malnourished, and ending up dead because of Qatar being a heinously awful slave nation. Other than that, it's okay


----------



## kov

Jussi said:


> Jack Warner is now claiming he has evidence agaisnt top FIFA personnel, including Blatter: http://edition.cnn.com/2015/06/04/world/fifa-corruption-jack-warner/




... while hilariously claiming *he* didn't do anything wrong himself


----------



## Chimaera

Jussi said:


> He denied it, said he voted in line with UEFA. Plus the source was Daily Fail and "anonymous source".




If we're talking about saying they won't and then doing it, I'm not sure it's any worse than both Spain and France voting for him (allegedly of course).


----------



## Evilo

Actually, no, that's not true.
France voted for him and said they'd vote for him all along.

So yeah, please. Please.


----------



## cutchemist42

https://twitter.com/thegoalkeeper/status/606480568235225089

Ouch.


----------



## Evilo

Never mind.


----------



## Plato

cutchemist42 said:


> https://twitter.com/thegoalkeeper/status/606480568235225089
> 
> ouch.


----------



## Evilo

Compensations for ref mistakes?
Great, can of worms openned ! 
Imagine that : FIFA gives money to a losing team because they suffered a ref mistake when the game was tied (and thus they weren't through).
How much can teams expect when they're actually winning and a decision makes them lose?


----------



## theaub

Didn't know you can file lawsuits over missed calls now.

brb going to sue Benito Archundia


----------



## East Coast Bias

As a dual citizen of Ireland and the US, my people are doing some serious damage this week. 

John Delaney is an absolute clown. I cannot believe he so flippantly just admitted that. "Oh yeah guys, with all that bribery and stuff going on, forgot to tell you I took 5M cash to shut up awhile back"


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

East Coast Bias said:


> As a dual citizen of Ireland and the US, my people are doing some serious damage this week.
> 
> John Delaney is an absolute clown. I cannot believe he so flippantly just admitted that. "Oh yeah guys, with all that bribery and stuff going on, forgot to tell you I took 5M cash to shut up awhile back"




That's pretty bad, but I still think Jack Warner wins the dumb ass award by a long shot


----------



## Rocko604

So how much did Australia get paid to not sue over their 2006 World Cup match vs Italy?

In fact, I often wonder if there's any relation to the 2006 Italian match-fixing scandal in Serie A and Italy magically winning the World Cup that year.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Rocko604 said:


> So how much did Australia get paid to not sue over their 2006 World Cup match vs Italy?




Didn't you hear? That was FIFA making up to Italy for the Korea game in 2002


----------



## theaub

David EbnerVerified account
‏@DavidEbner
Spectacular end to FIFA World Cup presser: CSA boss @VicMontagliani - asked about arrested Jeff Webb - tells media to "look in the mirror."

I want to hear the context behind this one haha


----------



## Rocko604

Carolinas Identity said:


> Didn't you hear? That was FIFA making up to Italy for the Korea game in 2002




Fair point.


----------



## Virtanen18

theaub said:


> Didn't know you can file lawsuits over missed calls now.
> 
> brb going to sue Benito Archundia



I'm in.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

This is really getting funny.


----------



## JS19

I'm loving this ****storm. It won't change much, but to see rich men get their panties in a twist in an attempt to avoid jail time is making for some amazing drama.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

SkiesOfArcadia said:


> I'm loving this ****storm. It won't change much, but to see rich men get their panties in a twist in an attempt to avoid jail time is making for some amazing drama.




for all the dumb **** on tv these days, why is this not a reality show?


----------



## Shrimper

Sounds like some piggies are squealing.


----------



## Jussi

Shrimper said:


> Sounds like some piggies are squealing.




The chairman of the Brazilian FA seems to be close to resigning.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

This week has been amazing 

Keep it coming


----------



## njdevsfn95

Well to be fair I think Ireland at least deserved to replay that match from the handball forward. Its not as if it was a judgement call that screwed them, just pure ****uppery.

But the bribe/payoff....the gift that keeps on giving this scandal!


----------



## Virtanen18

5M to keep quiet about a handball? Oh what could have been


----------



## Evilo

njdevsfn95 said:


> Well to be fair I think Ireland at least deserved to replay that match from the handball forward. Its not as if it was a judgement call that screwed them, just pure ****uppery.
> 
> But the bribe/payoff....the gift that keeps on giving this scandal!




You mean we should replay every game where a non qualified team (because IRELAND WASN'T EVEN THROUGH WHEN THE GOAL HAPPENNED) suffers a missed call?

Good luck with the calendar.

Besides, I wonder if Ireland game compensation to the team they screwed a few weeks before on another ref mistake, which made them be in a playoff position?


----------



## njdevsfn95

Evilo said:


> You mean we should replay every game where a non qualified team (because IRELAND WASN'T EVEN THROUGH WHEN THE GOAL HAPPENNED) suffers a missed call?
> 
> Good luck with the calendar.
> 
> Besides, I wonder if Ireland game compensation to the team they screwed a few weeks before on another ref mistake, which made them be in a playoff position?




Of course Ireland wasnt through. They were robbed of 30 extra minutes and PK to do so.

But I guess France received its comeuppance when they arrived in South Africa anyway.


----------



## Evilo

njdevsfn95 said:


> Of course Ireland wasnt through. They were robbed of 30 extra minutes and PK to do so.
> 
> But I guess France received its comeuppance when they arrived in South Africa anyway.





Robbed of what? 30 minutes? 
lol.
You do realize the goal was scored in OT?
That if Ireland had scored at any point during the 120 minutes of football, they would have been through?
So the only thing Ireland was robbed of in that game was the PK. Hardly a certainty.

In the mean time, Ireland STOLE their spot in the playoffs by scoring a penalty in Georgia, which was OBVIOUSLY a bribe seeing how no ref in the world would have given a penalty there (not a foul and offside).
Evven Roy Keane said it was the worst penalty decision he had ever witnessed.


----------



## Alklha

I don't see anything particularly wrong with the Ireland situation, other than the fact the Irish FA are a bunch of pathetic crybabies. As long as that money was used by the FA in appropriate business, and not touching personal bank accounts, then it's understandable that they seen it as an out of court settlement.

Should the France-Ireland game have been replayed? No 

Should FIFA have paid the Irish FA to make this go away? Yes, they probably should have.

The situation isn't as black & white as most. Bad decisions happen in qualifying, but good teams should be able to overcome those in the course of 10+ games. A playoff, where the stakes are so high, is a bit different. If the Irish FA pushes the situation, and get a favourable outcome, then that is a disaster for FIFA. Paying them a chunk of the financial loss that the decision potentially cost them is a fair midway in that scenario. Keeping that private is also perfectly understandable too.



Evilo said:


> In the mean time, Ireland STOLE their spot in the playoffs by scoring a penalty in Georgia, which was OBVIOUSLY a bribe seeing how no ref in the world would have given a penalty there (not a foul and offside).


----------



## Power Man

ROFL
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Irina-Shayk-bizarre-claims-Spanish-media.html


----------



## East Coast Bias

Alklha said:


> *I don't see anything particularly wrong with the Ireland situation, other than the fact the Irish FA are a bunch of pathetic crybabies.* As long as that money was used by the FA in appropriate business, and not touching personal bank accounts, then it's understandable that they seen it as an out of court settlement.
> 
> Should the France-Ireland game have been replayed? No
> 
> Should FIFA have paid the Irish FA to make this go away? Yes, they probably should have.
> 
> The situation isn't as black & white as most. Bad decisions happen in qualifying, but good teams should be able to overcome those in the course of 10+ games. A playoff, where the stakes are so high, is a bit different. If the Irish FA pushes the situation, and get a favourable outcome, then that is a disaster for FIFA. Paying them a chunk of the financial loss that the decision potentially cost them is a fair midway in that scenario. Keeping that private is also perfectly understandable too.





Yes because every other FA would have handled it so wonderfully. They'd all have turned the other cheek cause it's just part of the game. Definitely.


----------



## Evilo

Alklha said:


>




Well people are always looking for bribary potential situations, this has got to be one of the most obvious ones.
Home game, home team down, the ref calls a penalty no human being would have called.


----------



## Burner Account

Evilo said:


> Well people are always looking for bribary potential situations, this has got to be one of the most obvious ones.
> Home game, home team down, the ref calls a penalty no human being would have called.




Sounds like you're thinking with a "guilty until proven innocent" mindset.


----------



## Evilo

kyle evs48 said:


> Sounds like you're thinking with a "guilty until proven innocent" mindset.



Nah I'm just teasing.
People here and in the english media have whined to no end for that handball, while ignoring ridiculous situations like this one.
You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

McSorleyStick said:


> ROFL
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Irina-Shayk-bizarre-claims-Spanish-media.html




That is fantastic


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

HOLY **** 



Via the Daily Mail said:


> The German government sent a shipment of rocket-propelled grenades to Saudi Arabia in order to secure support for their bid to host the 2006 World Cup, according to the latest sensational claims in the FIFA scandal.
> 
> German newspaper Die Zeit say the country's Football Association arranged for then-Chancellor Gerhard Schroder's administration to supply the arms in order to swing the Saudi vote from Morocco to Germany ahead of the vote in 2000.
> 
> It helped tip the knife-edge vote in Germany's favor as they defeated South Africa 12-11 in the final round and duly hosted the World Cup finals six years later.


----------



## cgf

Carolinas Identity said:


> HOLY **** IF TRUE




Not sure I understand your reaction?


----------



## Ceremony

cgf said:


> Not sure I understand your reaction?




You don't understand shock at the possibility of a country sending weapons to another to secure votes for hosting a sporting event?


----------



## Burner Account

cgf said:


> Not sure I understand your reaction?




Yeah I'm just not sure what you don't find appalling about that claim.


----------



## chasespace

Carolinas Identity said:


> HOLY ****




Get that ***** a cannon. *****es love cannons.


----------



## cgf

Ceremony said:


> You don't understand shock at the possibility of a country sending weapons to another to secure votes for hosting a sporting event?




I genuinely don't. It's not like Saudi Arabia doesn't purchase massive weapons shipments from most western nations every year. This isn't some sanctioned rogue-state desperate for weapons to continue fighting the west. So I don't see what the difference between sending their bribe in the form of a shipment of RPGs instead of a Picasso is? Both are expensive "gifts" sent blatantly to secure a vote.


----------



## cgf

chasespace said:


> Get that ***** a cannon. *****es love cannons.




I like you.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

cgf said:


> I genuinely don't. It's not like Saudi Arabia doesn't purchase massive weapons shipments from most western nations every year. This isn't some sanctioned rogue-state desperate for weapons to continue fighting the west. So I don't see what the difference between sending their bribe in the form of a shipment of RPGs instead of a Picasso is? Both are expensive "gifts" sent blatantly to secure a vote.




Here's the difference: One is artwork, the other is A ****ING ROCKET PROPELLED GRENADE. If FA's have gotten to the point of trading weaponry for votes, that's ****ed up. If these reports are true, that adds a whole other element. Using priceless artwork to buy votes is bad. Using weapons that could be used to kill people, given to a government that has become notorious for under the table arms deals with the US and other western nations, is quite clearly a major problem.


----------



## cgf

Wee Baby Seamus said:


> Here's the difference: One is artwork, the other is A ****ING ROCKET PROPELLED GRENADE. If FA's have gotten to the point of trading weaponry for votes, that's ****ed up. If these reports are true, that adds a whole other element. Using priceless artwork to buy votes is bad. Using weapons that could be used to kill people, given to a government that has become notorious for under the table arms deals with the US and other western nations, is quite clearly a major problem.




Rocket propelled grenades that they buy from nations like the USA and UK every year. Yes killing is bad, but they are sold tools of death all the damn time. It is just another product that gets imported that western economies rely on continuing to be exported. 

The cultural impacts of a priceless work of art are much more significant than sending them something they're already buying in bulk and that they are free to buy anyway.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

cgf said:


> Rocket propelled grenades that they buy from nations like the USA and UK every year. Yes killing is bad, but they are sold tools of death all the damn time. It is just another product that gets imported that western economies rely on continuing to be exported.
> 
> The cultural impacts of a priceless work of art are much more significant than sending them something they're already buying in bulk and that they are free to buy anyway.




I disagree. Bulk of weapons need to be documented. Black market weapons dealing means that there is weaponry in circulation that is undocumented. That's a problem, and the fact that its being used for a single world cup vote is indicative of a pretty major issue. A bribe with a Picasso is obviously a problem, but it's not an undocumented weapon with the potential to circulate further on a nations black market. That's where the difference lies.


----------



## gary69

Cannon was a pretty good tv-series for its' time, I used to watch it with my grandpa. 

Hard to think cannons bought by the state of Saudi-Arabia end up in the black market instead of their military.

Still not confident that much will be done about the corruption in FIFA despite all this. Havelange was By all accounts even more corrupt than Blatter, so it's been going on since the 1970's at least.

I have little faith in any true reform, since most FIFA member countries and their representatives are equally or even more corrupt at their home countries.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

gary69 said:


> Hard to think cannons bought by the state of Saudi-Arabia end up in the black market instead of their military.




My point was more that they're being bought on the black market by Saudi Arabia, and thus not being documented.


----------



## JDogindy

Carolinas Identity said:


> That's pretty bad, but I still think Jack Warner wins the dumb ass award by a long shot




I thought he won that by default after mentioning an Onion article as to why the US shouldn't complain about losing the World Cup to Qatar when they'd be getting the 2015 Men's World Cup.

Anyway, that guns for votes deal really is ****ed up.


----------



## Alex Jones

cgf said:


> I genuinely don't. It's not like Saudi Arabia doesn't purchase massive weapons shipments from most western nations every year. This isn't some sanctioned rogue-state desperate for weapons to continue fighting the west. So I don't see what the difference between sending their bribe in the form of a shipment of RPGs instead of a Picasso is? Both are expensive "gifts" sent blatantly to secure a vote.




They basically are an insane sanctioned rouge state....


----------



## cgf

Alex Jones said:


> They basically are an insane sanctioned rouge state....




They can basically be whatever, but in practice they aren't actually sanctioned and instead are a major customer for weapons from the west...


----------



## cgf

Wee Baby Seamus said:


> My point was more that they're being bought on the black market by Saudi Arabia, and thus not being documented.




If you look at the quantities of far scarier weapons that they are buying openly on the regs, do you really think this small shipment makes it any easier or trickier for the Saudis to miss-use their weapons as they wish?


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Okay but can we not realize for a second that its literally trading weapons for a World Cup vote? Using arms dealing in order to secure the World Cup? If you can't realize how ****ed up that is, no degree of explanation will do it.


----------



## cgf

Wee Baby Seamus said:


> Okay but can we not realize for a second that its literally trading weapons for a World Cup vote? Using arms dealing in order to secure the World Cup? If you can't realize how ****ed up that is, no degree of explanation will do it.




That's totally what it is and it is ****ed up, but so is using priceless art with innumerable cultural impact to buy WC votes. At least with a case like the Saudis. If they were selling plutonium to the Iranians or weapons to latin american cartels for WC votes my reaction would be very different.


----------



## Epsilon

Wee Baby Seamus said:


> I disagree. Bulk of weapons need to be documented. Black market weapons dealing means that there is weaponry in circulation that is undocumented. That's a problem, and the fact that its being used for a single world cup vote is indicative of a pretty major issue. A bribe with a Picasso is obviously a problem, but it's not an undocumented weapon with the potential to circulate further on a nations black market. That's where the difference lies.




Who said anything about "black market"? Sounds like this was a standard exchange of weapons between a western country and Saudi Arabia, it's just the motivation for it happened to involve some quid pro quo beyond just the payment.


----------



## kov

I hope the recent talk of stripping Qatar *and* Russia of WCs does not pan out. It seems clear that bribery was simply table stakes, and that every single WC has involved bribery the way every F1 race involves tires. I think the focus should remain on FIFA personnel first and foremost, and setting up something more transparent and limited.

Qatar though, I think should be backed out, because it was and still is an unfeasible bid that only happened by sheer magnitude of bribes and corruption -- such magnitude that it actually would have negatively impacted the games themselves. I don't think anything about Russia's bid would negatively impact the games themselves.


----------



## mmk786

what constitutes as negatively impacting the game?


----------



## Ceremony

I presume bidding to hold a tournament at a time when temperatures would negatively affect the health of the players never mind the performance counts.


----------



## DyerMaker66*

Brock Anton said:


>







NODLR said:


> 5:00





That's just... bad.


----------



## DyerMaker66*

theaub said:


> Didn't know you can file lawsuits over missed calls now.
> 
> brb going to sue Benito Archundia




Maradona's going down.


----------



## kov

mmk786 said:


> what constitutes as negatively impacting the game?




I meant 'the games', small 'g' -- the actual play on the field. I think they would be a disaster played in July in Qatar, horrible to watch and maybe even kill some players.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

mmk786 said:


> what constitutes as negatively impacting the game?




Having to play the games in November//December because June//July temperatures are far too hot would be the biggest one.


----------



## Ugmo

I truly believe Qatar 2022 is dead. They will get that tournament taken away, because it makes no sense whatsoever to have a World Cup there and it's going to create nothing but headaches for FIFA's sponsors. My guess is Russia stays. The argument will be that there isn't enough time to award it to another country.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

If I had to bet money, it would be that Russia stays and we get 2022.


----------



## mmk786

Not sure how holding a world cup in winter is negatively affecting the game. Negatively affecting some self centered european leagues and its fans, yes, but not the game itself.

Telling vast swathes of the world's population that their countries can never hold the world cup due to local climate will definitely impact the game negatively.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

mmk786 said:


> *Not sure how holding a world cup in winter is negatively affecting the game.* Negatively affecting some self centered european leagues and its fans, yes, but not the game itself.
> 
> Telling vast swathes of the world's population that their countries can never hold the world cup due to local climate will definitely impact the game negatively.




because it would screw up every domestic league on the planet for six weeks?


----------



## Ugmo

mmk786 said:


> Telling vast swathes of the world's population that their countries can never hold the world cup due to local climate will definitely impact the game negatively.




How? Soccer is already the world's most popular sport by miles and miles... did that only happen because people in countries with hostile climates were convinced they were going to get a World Cup someday?

Playing the tournament in Qatar does far more damage than moving it to a better suited country would, without any question whatsoever.


----------



## Evilo

mmk786 said:


> Not sure how holding a world cup in winter is negatively affecting the game. *Negatively affecting some self centered european leagues *and its fans, yes, but not the game itself.




Even that is arguable since many people have advocated for years to have a year calendar and a break in winter.


----------



## kov

mmk786 said:


> Not sure how holding a world cup in winter is negatively affecting the game. Negatively affecting some self centered european leagues and its fans, yes, but not the game itself.
> 
> Telling vast swathes of the world's population that their countries can never hold the world cup due to local climate will definitely impact the game negatively.




I'd be fine with this if it was actually part of the original bid, but it wasn't. Qatar bid to host the WC in the summer in super-techno air-conditioned stadia. They can't deliver on that.

So fine, let them rebid with an honest accounting that they plan to schedule it during all the world's domestic league seasons. If all the countries think that's a better bid than all those other countries who bid for it during the summer, well then justice will out.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

http://www.espnfc.us/fifa-world-cup...0-world-cup-vote-report?ex_cid=sportscenterFB

And so it continues...


----------



## Alex Jones

Every world cup since 98 is now officially corrupt, right?? What a mess.


----------



## cgf

Alex Jones said:


> Every world cup since 98 is now officially corrupt, right?? What a mess.




Just the awarding of them. And the awarding of WC has been corrupting going back much further than 98.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

This truly is the gift that keeps giving


----------



## EchoesoftheEighties

I've always thought Morocco would've been a better option than south Africa anyway. It made sense on a few levels, Africa world cup, Arab world cup, etc.

Nice work Fifa


----------



## jniklast

The FIFA movie "United Passions" grossed a mighty $609

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/06/08/football/fifa-film-united-passions/


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

FIFA compliance officer says Russia and Qatar could be stripped if evidence of bribery is discovered.


----------



## Evilo

cgf said:


> Just the awarding of them. And the awarding of WC has been corrupting going back much further than 98.




Actually the 98 bribes are focusing on another bid, not France's.
Though, nobody with a decent IQ would think France didn't pay to get it (and maybe even to win it).


----------



## Maverick41

Evilo said:


> Actually the 98 bribes are focusing on another bid, not France's.
> Though, nobody with a decent IQ would think France didn't pay to get it (and maybe even to win it).




Yeah I think by 1998 this had already been going on for a long time. And by then pretty much every country making a bid knew they would have to pay off somebody to get the WC no matter how good their bid was.

I think some hosts from the past would have won anyway if there hadn't been any bribery, but since there was almost certainly bribery, they paid people off as well.

FIFA is, and has been for a long time, one rotten construct.

The first World Cup I actually remember (a little) was Mexico '86 and I really don't think FIFA was "clean" back then.


----------



## Power Man

Good lord, when does it end? 

Juicy news everyday lol


----------



## mmk786

Carolinas Identity said:


> because it would screw up every domestic league on the planet for six weeks?



Bro, do you even soccer?


----------



## Carolinas Identity*




----------



## Maverick41

According to this article (in German) Blatter considers to go back on his resignation and stay on as FIFA president, because of the support from the federations of Africa and Asia.

http://www.sport1.de/internationale...-afrika-und-asien-fuer-fifa-boss-sepp-blatter


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Go away Sepp. Pls


----------



## Ugmo

mmk786 said:


> Bro, do you even soccer?




Since you glory hunt off of the European leagues, you should have a pretty good idea what he's talking about, as almost all of them would be significantly disrupted by a winter World Cup.



Maverick41 said:


> According to this article (in German) Blatter considers to go back on his resignation and stay on as FIFA president, because of the support from the federations of Africa and Asia.
> 
> http://www.sport1.de/internationale...-afrika-und-asien-fuer-fifa-boss-sepp-blatter




I wish he would. Anything to make the other federations finally get tired of FIFA and break away.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

He's going to stay on isn't he...


----------



## Shrimper

He probably will knowing him.

Would cause massive problems though.


----------



## mmk786

Ugmo said:


> Since you glory hunt off of the European leagues, you should have a pretty good idea what he's talking about, as almost all of them would be significantly disrupted by a winter World Cup.



Are you posting drunk again? Re-read the conversation. He implied that all the leagues in the world follow the same schedule which is not true. You as a MLS fanboy of all people should understand that much.


----------



## Ugmo

mmk786 said:


> Are you posting drunk again? Re-read the conversation. He implied that all the leagues in the world follow the same schedule which is not true. You as a MLS fanboy of all people should understand that much.




Yeah, only the most important leagues, which you follow because the others don't meet your lofty standards.


----------



## les Habs




----------



## Carolinas Identity*

John Oliver has my favorite American accent ever


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

John Oliver responds to Jack Warner responding to him


----------



## chasespace

Blatter says he hasn't quit
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/33284185


----------



## ProPAIN

****ing hell. Someone call the FBI. Or the International Court of Justice


----------



## cgf

I thought Team America World Police were on the case? How could it be that Stepp Latter is wriggling away from their grasp, like everyone predicted he would?...


----------



## Sanderson

Doesn't sound any different than what he said back then. He made it quite clear that he would stay in office until the election for his successor was done, so technically he hasn't quit so far.


----------



## Jussi

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/33401602



> French and German presidents applied political pressure prior to the 2018 and 2022 World Cup votes, according to Fifa president Sepp Blatter.


----------



## Shrimper

Press Conference today,

This happened:

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/61...p4?versionId=hIivBS7HPE3T8oHBGr4fgnw9WWt.z6QG


----------



## varsaku

Shrimper said:


> Press Conference today,
> 
> This happened:
> 
> https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/61...p4?versionId=hIivBS7HPE3T8oHBGr4fgnw9WWt.z6QG




That was awesome His reaction to the money thrown was hilarious.


----------



## Jussi

Andrew Jennings took part in the Senate hearing on FIFA:


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Reports circulating that Michel Platini will announce his candidacy this week.


----------



## ProPAIN

Wee Baby Seamus said:


> Reports circulating that Michel Platini will announce his candidacy this week.




Oh good...

Meanwhile, Sepp Blatter deserves Nobel Prize, says Vladimir Putin.

You've got the be taking the piss at this point.


----------



## chasespace

South Korea's Chung Mong-joon to announce bid for FIFA presidency in Paris

http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/08/12/us-soccer-fifa-chung-idUSKCN0QH04D20150812


----------



## chasespace

FIFA's head of reforms says soccer in the U.S. is 'an ethnic sport for girls in schools'

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/08/fif...e-u-s-is-an-ethnic-sport-for-girls-in-schools


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

chasespace said:


> FIFA's head of reforms says soccer in the U.S. is 'an ethnic sport for girls in schools'
> 
> http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/08/fif...e-u-s-is-an-ethnic-sport-for-girls-in-schools




What does that even mean?  I read the article hoping there would be more explanation given, but it was not forthcoming


----------



## Burner Account




----------



## Live in the Now

https://www.news.admin.ch/message/index.html?lang=en&msg-id=58891

Blatter is suspected of paying off Platini. Would be great for them both to go down.


----------



## Jussi

Live in the Now said:


> https://www.news.admin.ch/message/index.html?lang=en&msg-id=58891
> 
> Blatter is suspected of paying off Platini. Would be great for them both to go down.




What exactly did Platini do for FIFA between 99-02?


----------



## Slopo

http://www.espnfc.us/fifa-world-cup...rner-handed-life-ban-by-fifa-ethics-committee



> FIFA's ethics committee has banned Jack Warner from football-related activity for life following an investigation into the bidding contest for the 2018 and 2022 World Cups.
> ...
> Warner is currently fighting extradition on U.S. charges of racketeering, wire fraud and money laundering in the FIFA corruption case. He has to report twice weekly to a police station and his passport has been seized.


----------



## chasespace

Slopo said:


> http://www.espnfc.us/fifa-world-cup...rner-handed-life-ban-by-fifa-ethics-committee




And now will the real ring leader please stand up...


----------



## KingLB

Slopo said:


> http://www.espnfc.us/fifa-world-cup...rner-handed-life-ban-by-fifa-ethics-committee




Wasn't he already retired? How bold of Fifa to punish someone who is already out of the game by forcing them out of the game...


----------



## chasespace

Jussi said:


> What exactly did Platini do for FIFA between 99-02?




Hold onto envelopes of cash for Blatter


----------



## Jussi

Both Coke and McDonalds call for Blatter to leave: http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/34430729


----------



## Jeffrey

Jussi said:


> Both Coke and McDonalds call for Blatter to leave: http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/34430729




Visa too...


----------



## Maverick41

Jeffrey said:


> Visa too...




Anheuser Busch as well.

But Blatter's attorney immediately made a statement that his client will not step down, because it would not be in the best interest for FIFA if he left now and it would not help the reform process.


----------



## KapG

Is soccer the most corrupt sport on the planet?


----------



## Jussi

KapG said:


> Is soccer the most corrupt sport on the planet?




It's not the sport per se but the some officials in leading positions.


----------



## Bakayoko Ono

KapG said:


> Is soccer the most corrupt sport on the planet?




We live in a corrupt world... and soccer just happens to be the most popular sport in it. Too much money and power in play for it to be a squeaky clean business.

And of course, because of the sport's popularity, soccer's problems get more international attention and are more scrutinized. I'm sure there are similar issues in other sports, you just never hear about it.


----------



## chasespace

Time for a new organization. The power players from UEFA, CONCACAF, and CONMEBOL will most likely spearhead it.


----------



## Maverick41

Memphis The Pie said:


> We live in a corrupt world... and soccer just happens to be the most popular sport in it. Too much money and power in play for it to be a squeaky clean business.
> 
> And of course, because of the sport's popularity, soccer's problems get more international attention and are more scrutinized. *I'm sure there are similar issues in other sports, you just never hear about it.*




I think Athletics (IAAF) is one of those. Corruption seems wide spread, but it rarely makes the news.


----------



## Bon Esprit

So our friend Joseph Blatter got suspended for 90 days

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/oct/07/sepp-blatter-facing-suspension-fifa-president

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...nt-by-the-organisations-ethics-committee.html


----------



## Panteras

Platini and Valcke as well


----------



## Power Man

Oh, Germany 

Your turn


----------



## HajdukSplit

The latest "bombshell" if its to be believed from Blatter is that the 2018/2022 World Cup hosts were practically decided in 2010 before the bidding process. It was agreed that 2018 would go to Russia so Eastern Europe would host its first World Cup and 2022 would go to the USA. Everybody agreed upon this until Sarkozy/Platini met with the royal family of Qatar and Platini put his support behind Qatar. Blatter claims the European members of the FIFA ExCo changed their support from the US to Qatar after this

I'm sure the other bidding nations are thrilled to hear this news after spending millions of dollars for their bids


----------



## Alklha

HajdukSplit said:


> The latest "bombshell" if its to be believed from Blatter is that the 2018/2022 World Cup hosts were practically decided in 2010 before the bidding process. It was agreed that 2018 would go to Russia so Eastern Europe would host its first World Cup and 2022 would go to the USA. Everybody agreed upon this until Sarkozy/Platini met with the royal family of Qatar and Platini put his support behind Qatar. Blatter claims the European members of the FIFA ExCo changed their support from the US to Qatar after this
> 
> I'm sure the other bidding nations are thrilled to hear this news after spending millions of dollars for their bids




It's no secret that Platini is just as corrupt, but I'm not sure I'm buying this allegation though.


----------



## spintheblackcircle




----------



## DoyleG

HajdukSplit said:


> The latest "bombshell" if its to be believed from Blatter is that the 2018/2022 World Cup hosts were practically decided in 2010 before the bidding process. It was agreed that 2018 would go to Russia so Eastern Europe would host its first World Cup and 2022 would go to the USA. Everybody agreed upon this until Sarkozy/Platini met with the royal family of Qatar and Platini put his support behind Qatar. Blatter claims the European members of the FIFA ExCo changed their support from the US to Qatar after this
> 
> I'm sure the other bidding nations are thrilled to hear this news after spending millions of dollars for their bids




Looking at the voting for 2022, Qatar was 1 or 2 votes short of getting a majority. No other bid really emerged as an alternative as it was between the US and South Korea. When the latter was dropped after the 3rd ballot, most of their votes went to Qatar.

As for 2018, Russia picked up the votes from the bottom bids that ended up putting them over the top.


----------



## kmart

why they just dont make an open auction. everybody should be able to buy the world cup. add a few rules like no back to backs and maybe a poor country as a host every ten years. the overall rotation will not change much and we will have to stop wondering/investigating if something/some1 has been bought.

the voting system seems like a obvious cash in system. once u are an voter u will be rich at some day.


----------



## Alklha

kmart said:


> why they just dont make an open auction. everybody should be able to buy the world cup. add a few rules like no back to backs and maybe a poor country as a host every ten years. the overall rotation will not change much and we will have to stop wondering/investigating if something/some1 has been bought.
> 
> the voting system seems like a obvious cash in system. once u are an voter u will be rich at some day.




The problem isn't voting, it is equal voting. The idea that the likes of San Marino, Papua New Guinea and Montserrat should have the same voting power as Brazil, Germany and England is beyond ridiculous. It does nothing but lend itself to corruption.


----------



## kmart

Alklha said:


> The problem isn't voting, it is equal voting. The idea that the likes of San Marino, Papua New Guinea and Montserrat should have the same voting power as Brazil, Germany and England is beyond ridiculous. It does nothing but lend itself to corruption.




i get that. it will not really stop the buying voters off mentality. if for example san marino has like 0,01% chance to host. the vote still will gain value (depended on how much power u want to give to that vote - thats an opportunity to buy u off right there). + unequal voting will not stop soccer countries from buying each other off. if u follow the drama around fifa u noticed that allegedly the asian countries got bought off by germany after they hosted(japan-korea). it makes sense from my perfective. japan is out of the hosting race and just max out the voting power they have(voting for money is better than voting for nothing). germany still in the race will throw money on everyone who is out of that race. so in other words 

soccer countries or not, if u give people opportunities to sell their vote they will use it at some point.


----------



## Slopo

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/03/sports/fifa-scandal-arrests-in-switzerland.html?_r=0



> ZURICH â€” Swiss authorities began a new series of pre-dawn arrests Thursday in the broad investigation, led by United States officials, into corruption in international soccer. More than a dozen people were expected to be charged, law enforcement officials said, nearly doubling the size of an already huge case that has upended FIFA, soccerâ€™s multibillion-dollar governing body.



...


> The police were targeting current and former senior soccer officials on charges that include racketeering, money laundering and fraud, authorities said. The new charges were expected to hit South and Central American soccer leaders particularly hard, the officials said. Alfredo Hawit of Honduras was among those arrested, multiple people familiar with the investigation said the arrests included. Hawit is the president of Concacaf, the regional confederation that includes North and Central America and the Caribbean.



...


> The United States Justice Department was expected to unseal indictments in the case as early as Thursday morning, according to several law enforcement officials who were briefed on the case and spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to discuss the investigation. F.B.I. and United States tax agents, along with federal prosecutors in New York, have spent years building the case against FIFA.



...


> The arrests came about three hours before members of FIFAâ€™s executive committee were to begin the second part of their two-day meeting to discuss governance reforms.


----------



## mouser

http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/04/politics/fifa-executive-arrested-on-cruise-ship/index.html



> U.S. authorities keep finding more unceremonious ways to arrest top soccer executives from around the world.
> 
> Hector Trujillo, general secretary of Guatemala's soccer federation and a judge on the country's constitutional court, was hauled off a cruise ship at 6 a.m. ET Friday, to face criminal bribery charges.
> 
> He is one of 16 current and former FIFA executives charged in an indictment announced Thursday by Attorney General Loretta Lynch. In all, 41 people from soccer's world governing body and associated marketing companies are facing charges in a sprawling criminal case that has thrown world football into crisis.


----------



## Burner Account

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-soccer-fifa-idUSKBN0U40S320151221



> FIFA President Sepp Blatter and UEFA boss Michel Platini, the two most powerful men in world soccer, were banned for eight years on Monday for ethics violations, leaving the world's most popular sport rudderless in a sea of corruption cases.


----------



## Power Man

8 years?


Are you kidding me? 

Should be suspended for life imi


----------



## Evilo

Yeah? What is against Platini?

I don't think Platini is corrupt. I surely don't agree with all his views, but I don't think he's corrupt. It's beyond obvious Blatter told him he'd sink with him if he supported his opponents. And he did just that.


----------



## Power Man

I'm biased, I've never liked Platini (the person; as a player he was great)


----------



## Evilo

It's just that he doesn't seem to be that type of person, and frankly UEFA doesn't seem corrupt like FIFA obviously is.
People seem to mix the two and mix the two presidents, but they're different.


----------



## Kurtz

The dawn of Tokyo Sexwale is nearly upon us.


----------



## Jussi

Man, if FIFA's this determined on cracking down on people being overpaid for doing nothing, I'd hate to be in Wayne Rooney's or Diego Costa's shoes right now.


----------



## Chimaera

they're all in on it. 

You can't move up the ladder without having some type of hand in the pot.


----------



## mouser

Evilo said:


> Yeah? What is against Platini?
> 
> I don't think Platini is corrupt. I surely don't agree with all his views, but I don't think he's corrupt. It's beyond obvious Blatter told him he'd sink with him if he supported his opponents. And he did just that.




Corrupt as in taking bribes, maybe, maybe not. I think it's safe to say he's lacking in ethics with his involvement over the FIFA payment.


----------



## Live in the Now

Evilo said:


> Yeah? What is against Platini?
> 
> I don't think Platini is corrupt. I surely don't agree with all his views, but I don't think he's corrupt. It's beyond obvious Blatter told him he'd sink with him if he supported his opponents. And he did just that.




They have proof Platini was given a 2 million dollar payment by Blatter.


----------



## King 88

You are fools to think that uefa isnt corrupted like fifa. Fifa just takes the corruption to next level


----------



## Evilo

Live in the Now said:


> They have proof Platini was given a 2 million dollar payment by Blatter.



Platini never denied this. He said it was Blatter who gave him a job.


----------



## Bakayoko Ono

Blatter is like 80, this would basically be a lifetime ban for him.


----------



## Jussi

Evilo said:


> Platini never denied this. He said it was Blatter who gave him a job.




He said he gave FIFA a number that he knew was way more than required and was suprised they paid it. 

UEFA seem to be backing Platini in this.


----------



## Chimaera

I don't care if he's guilty or not. I think you need to clean house. 

That means the top down. Anyone on the executive council should go. Bring in new leadership.


----------



## Spring in Fialta

Chimaera said:


> I don't care if he's guilty or not. I think you need to clean house.
> 
> That means the top down. Anyone on the executive council should go. Bring in new leadership.




This.

It's relatively immaterial, at this point, if Platini is guilty of everything he's been accused of. At the very least, it's quite obvious he was aware of the rampant corruption and chances are he has dirt on him as well. At this point, FIFA just needs an image overhaul and you can't have that with Platini still on board. Platini's done for as far as any high-profile postitions go.


----------



## Jussi

By the way, Tim Roth admitted in a Reddit AMA that he only did the FIFA movie for the money and he's actually ashamed of doing it.


----------



## Power Man

On top of that they will have to pay for their own tickets


----------



## Chimaera

In thinking on it, there's either one of two things going on with Platini. 

He's either a buffoon and had no real idea what was going on, and just went by ignorant of all of what was happening, or he knew. If he knew, at best he just let things go and didn't get his hands dirty (which is crime enough by not blowing the whistle) or what I feel is a greater likelihood that he didn't pass it up when benefits came around his way just like everyone else.


Nothing in his history has shown he's a complete fool, and he is more than aware of how the wind was blowing. If that's the case, how he, or anyone else could stand for a farce of him being involved in leadership is part of what's wrong with it all. 

They're all on the take. There might not be a guy who is not at least aware of what was going on in FIFA from the top down. If they didn't, they're once again either the dumbest guy in the room or lying. Most of them probably had their hands out when the money rolled around. They need to blow it up.


----------



## Alklha

Totally agree that they are all on the take, one way or another. This is why reforming FIFA isn't really a realistic option. The only solution is a new governing body, which isn't going to happen.


----------



## chasespace

Alklha said:


> Totally agree that they are all on the take, one way or another. This is why reforming FIFA isn't really a realistic option. The only solution is a new governing body, which isn't going to happen.




The closer we get to the Qatar world cup the more realistic it becomes. If that goes through and no federations break off then I doubt it will ever happen.


----------



## Chimaera

They can't really make a new FIFA. They just have to gut what they've got and go a new path.


----------



## mouser

The thing with the Platini payment is even if it was totally legit and he and Blatter actually did agree to a future payment it still resulted in an ethical violation. As members of the FIFA executive committee they would have both had to sign off on multiple annual financial statements they knew were false because they didn't include the financial obligation due to Platini.


----------



## Jussi

Jerome Valcke fired by FIFA.


----------



## Chimaera

He was suspend once before I believe. If Sepp wins his appeal, he will be back.


----------



## Maverick41

Billionaire Dietmar Hopp suggested that they should just disband FIFA altogether and start from scratch building up a new governing body for soccer with all new people.


----------



## chasespace

Maverick41 said:


> Billionaire Dietmar Hopp suggested that they should just disband FIFA altogether and start from scratch building up a new governing body for soccer with all new people.




I would be for it. Make a UN of soccer. They elect a new "leader"(basically the person who runs the meetings) every three years and you're only allowed one term. Every nation gets one vote in all decisions unless they choose to abstain.


----------



## Power Man

chasespace said:


> I would be for it. Make a UN of soccer. They elect a new "leader"(basically the person who runs the meetings) every three years and you're only allowed one term. Every nation gets one vote in all decisions unless they choose to abstain.



If everybody is corrupt it won't change a thing


----------



## chasespace

McSorleyStick said:


> If everybody is corrupt it won't change a thing




It just spreads it out instead of focusing it on the few people in power.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Except one of the biggest issues is the fact that every single nation gets equal say, no matter their relevance. That's part of what makes the system so corruptible. There are so many African, Caribbean, and Oceanic nations to whom the World Cup location has very little impact who can pocket large amounts of coin in exchange for their vote.


----------



## chasespace

Concacaf could be dissolved if they don't make serious reforms
http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-soccer-concacaf-exclusive-idUKKCN0VO29N


----------



## spintheblackcircle

http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/35597929


Germany's World Cup-winning captain and coach Franz Beckenbauer has been warned and fined by Fifa's ethics committee.

He had earlier been provisionally banned for "failing to cooperate" with its inquiry into the bidding processes for 2018 and 2022 World Cups, won by Russia and Qatar respectively.

Beckenbauer, 70, was one of 22 men who voted to decide the tournament hosts.

Fifa says he did not cooperate during an in-person interview and in response to written questions.

Beckenbauer, who subsequently demonstrated a willingness to cooperate according to Fifa, was fined 7,000 Swiss Francs.


----------



## Chimaera

The elections have a bit of a run down on ESPN (not the best for soccer stuff, but, at least something). It's quite sad that basically all the candidates are from the same clowns that let the circus go on before hand. 

There will be no real change, if anything it will drive the people who basically did the stuff out in the open underground.


----------



## John Price

In an Era where fifa is finally cracking down on corruption and scandal in world soccer, and cleaning house, it was good to see some signs of reform today at the Congress in Zurich. There will be salary disclosure. There will be term limits. Let's see what else they do. 

The planet futbol podcast with grant Wahl suggested the vest candidate to go forth in this new "clean" Era would be infantino, or however you spell it. They think he is clean (was platini right hand man but was never implicated) and helped grow uefa. The sheikh seems corrupt. 

I'm just tired of corruption and we need a clean fifa.


----------



## Cin

I have no idea if he's corrupt or not, but I like Jerome Champagne's speech the most so far.


----------



## StatesideSensFan

Infantino won the first round by 3 votes over Sheikh Salman.

Be interesting to see what Gulati's maneuverings lead to in the 2nd round.


----------



## dilbert719

And with that, Gianni Infantino is the new President of FIFA.


----------



## John Price

Could be corrupt because he was platinis right hand man. Then again he was never banned like platini and blatter.

Sounds good. Am concerned that fifa was all for cleaning up the game but didn't elect the most outspoken proponent of cleaning up the game (prince).


----------



## Bakayoko Ono

Always wondered who the mysterious bald guy was at all the UEFA events. Now he's the new FIFA honcho, pretty cool.


----------



## Sports Enthusiast

People thinking this will be any different are sorely mistaken. Dude has a background in Italy too which isn't exactly the cleanest out there. If it were like England or something it'd be more enticing.


----------



## Sports Enthusiast

I also don't get why ESPN made a big deal out of it. It was funny months ago to see Jeremy Schaap whine about Sepp Blatter like it was impacting his life though. I mean america doesn't care about soccer that much on a whole scale. It might be less popular than hockey. 

A sport run by money will always be corrupt. With no caps or anything in soccer there's no reason to quit being corrupt.


----------



## Sanderson

If I'm not mistaken, the role of president is supposed to change anyway. Away from being the powerful ruler, more towards being more of a figure-head. He still appoints the general secretary though, who is supposed to be in charge of running the business from now on.


----------



## chasespace

Part of the reforms passed include $5million going to each member COUNTRY every 4 years to help with development and the like. Each confederation will be receiving a much larger sum of money but I can't remember the number that was quoted at the moment


----------



## Jussi

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/fifa-seek-...ile-admitting-world-cup-bribery-votes-1549825



> Fifa has admitted for the first time that bribes were paid during the vote for the awarding of the 1998 and 2010 World Cups as they seek to reclaim "tens of millions of dollars" pocketed illegally by some of their members and other officials.


----------



## Plato

If anybody has 5 minutes to spare, I'd recommend this read to get a grasp of how Olympiakos is conducting business and tearing apart Greek football.

https://www.reddit.com/r/soccer/comments/4and6k/uefas_oversight_on_olympiacos_match_fixing_has/

As the article states, Infantino's/UEFA's new General Secretary is the son of the VP of Olympiakos. Terrible stuff destroying the country's football.


----------



## Slot

There was bribery, we would like the bribe money back please. That takes some stones FIFA.


----------



## chasespace

Slot said:


> There was bribery, we would like the bribe money back please. That takes some stones FIFA.




When you realize that they're pretty much asking the US government to do it for them on the US' dime then those stones get a bit bigger.


----------



## Evilo

What's amazing is that I'm sure plenty of people believe the 98 and 02 (and now 06) WC were bought, but SURELY, that started in 98, not 94


----------



## Power Man

All the WC's have been bought tbh

FIFA grabs money whenever they can


----------



## Evilo

McSorleyStick said:


> All the WC's have been bought tbh
> 
> FIFA grabs money whenever they can



Nah US don't do that


----------



## Power Man

Evilo said:


> Nah US don't do that




of course not
The land of the free and home of the brave

Or something like that


----------



## Evilo

Yep.
Just like the centuary Olympic Games being played in Atlanta instead of Athens.
Totally not a Coca-Cola bribe, but totally honest win.


----------



## Power Man

Evilo said:


> Yep.
> Just like the centuary Olympic Games being played in Atlanta instead of Athens.
> .



OMG I still remember that

It was such a load of BS


----------



## spintheblackcircle




----------



## Evilo

Without any single bribe.


----------



## njdevsfn95

the United States: We bribe so well we get anniversary games for games we did not invent.


----------



## Evilo

Just a heads up : 
The Panama Papers scandal (money put in Panama for tax evasion) has not only touched high profile political leaders, celebrities and bankers, but also football players and officials.
Messi is in it, Platini as well and yes, the new FIFA president Infantino.


----------



## chasespace

Time to re-light the torches


----------



## Evilo

Damiani (who was co-signer of that tax evasion with Infantino) has resigned from FIFA.


----------



## Panteras

lols it's like who cares at this point


----------



## Hackett

Panteras said:


> lols it's like who cares at this point




It's at the point where you would be more surprised if they weren't linked to the panama papers


----------



## Ivan13

Infantino was Blatter's right hand man for years. This should come as no surprise.


----------



## Deficient Mode

http://www.fifa.com/about-fifa/news...appointed-fifa-secretary-general-2790885.html



> The FIFA Council today appointed Fatma Samba Diouf Samoura of Senegal as FIFA Secretary General (SG). Ms Samoura is a 21-year veteran of United Nations programmes who is currently the UNâ€™s Resident/Humanitarian Coordinator and UNDP Resident Representative in Nigeria. The announcement was made by FIFA President Gianni Infantino at the 66th FIFA Congress in Mexico City.
> 
> â€œFatma is a woman with international experience and vision who has worked on some of the most challenging issues of our time,â€ President Infantino said. â€œShe has a proven ability to build and lead teams, and improve the way organisations perform. Importantly for FIFA, she also understands that transparency and accountability are at the heart of any well-run and responsible organisation.â€




An appointment from outside FIFA. Interesting.


----------



## Power Man

Nice


----------



## HajdukSplit

Davor Suker, who bailed out a football official in Croatia charged with tax evasion money laundering, is apparently a candidate for the next UEFA president  Though the favorite is another crook, Villar from Spain


----------



## Maverick41

Blatter's FIFA is back, well it was never really gone. 

http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/36293324



> Domenico Scala, Fifa's head of auditing and compliance, has resigned in protest at reforms at the governing body of world football.
> 
> Scala is angry the new Fifa council will have the ability to appoint and sack those in charge of its committees, including auditing, ethics and finance.
> 
> The council replaced the Fifa executive committee in the aftermath of a corruption scandal at the organisation.
> 
> Committees had been "deprived of their independence", said Scala.
> 
> Fifa said the Swiss "has made unfounded claims which are baseless".


----------



## HajdukSplit

Now it appears Infantino could face a suspension or even ban for trying to delete audio recordings from the recent FIFA meetings in Mexico City. While he didn't actually delete these recordings the fact he attempted to could cause punishment 

And to show USSF isn't so innocent (only the naÃ¯ve think this), apparently Gulati was instrumental in Scala's resignation


----------



## cgf

You don't work with FIFA without getting into the dirt.


----------



## Michigan

> *Former high-ranking Fifa officials Sepp Blatter, Jerome Valcke and Markus Kattner awarded themselves pay rises and bonuses worth $80m (Â£55m) over five years, say Fifa lawyers.*



http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/36445879

C'mon guys, this isn't cycling.


----------



## HajdukSplit

Didn't know where else to put this but Chuck Blazer has passed away tonight, one of the key men involved in the fall of Blatter few years ago


----------



## StatesideSensFan

good, now Jack Warner can die next, then Blatter, then Platini, then Bin..., basically everyone in power in soccer the last 25 years can die


----------



## spintheblackcircle

Swiss federal prosecutors have announced a criminal case for suspected bribery linked to World Cup broadcast rights against Paris Saint-Germain's Qatari chairman and CEO Nasser Al-Khelaifi.

http://www.espnfc.com/paris-saint-g...ened-against-psg-president-nasser-al-khelaifi


----------



## Evilo

It has nothing to do with PSG but with Be In Sport.

Bribes for TV rights. Who would have thought?


----------



## Chimaera

Oh look more crooked folks.

Let’s not pretend they wouldn’t cook the books if they’d bribe officials.


----------



## Luigi Habs

Evilo said:


> It has nothing to do with PSG but with Be In Sport.
> 
> Bribes for TV rights. Who would have thought?




That's purely a political move instigated by some gulf countries anti-qatar most probably. I know Saudi Arabia and UAE have been trying to block Bein Sports arabic to be broadcast across arab countries. Bein Sports belongs to aljazeera (qatar) and they basically own the major top 5 leagues rights + CL + UEFA + Euro + Copa america + World Cup. Basically they own everything football related. The Saudis are trying to destroy it.


----------



## Evilo

Could be Saudis, but let's be real, any TV that has rights for basically everything is automatic bribing in today's world. That's how it works and doesn't make NEK any less guilty. But common with his peers, that's for sure.

But I do find it funny every media source is presenting it as PSG president is under bribes investigation, while it should be BIS president is under bribes investigation.


----------



## Jersey Fresh

Evilo said:


> Could be Saudis, but let's be real, any TV that has rights for basically everything is automatic bribing in today's world. That's how it works and doesn't make NEK any less guilty. But common with his peers, that's for sure.
> 
> But I do find it funny every media source is presenting it as PSG president is under bribes investigation, while it should be BIS president is under bribes investigation.



The article says Al-Khelaifi is the chairman of BeIn? So, what's the difference?

Isn't Al-Khelaifi close to the Emir? I didn't know BeIn was owned by Qatar, but if that's the case, I can't imagine there's much daylight between it, Al-Khelaifi, and the royal family, i.e. the World Cup.


----------



## East Coast Bias

Do Gulati next!


----------



## Evilo

Jersey Fresh said:


> The article says Al-Khelaifi is the chairman of BeIn? So, what's the difference?
> 
> Isn't Al-Khelaifi close to the Emir? I didn't know BeIn was owned by Qatar, but if that's the case, I can't imagine there's much daylight between it, Al-Khelaifi, and the royal family, i.e. the World Cup.



You can't see the problem? Really?

If your title is BIS chairman suspected of bribary, it's true and the point of the article.
If your title is PSG chairman suspected of bribary, EVERY football fan will think of something different before reading the article (which no more than 50% of internet readers do anyway).


----------



## Howie Hodge

Blazer wasn't clean; and his saved his bacon by blowing the whistle on others above him.

Septic Bladder is the most corrupt though...


----------



## chasespace

http://resources.fifa.com/mm/docume...mentguarantees_17-03136_101_en_en_neutral.pdf


Government Guarantee #1: Visas, permits, immigration, check-in procedures
Government Guarantee #2: Entitlement to work permits & labour law exemptions and procedures
Government Guarantee #3: Tax exemptions and foreign exchange undertakings
Government Guarantee #4: Safety and security
Government Guarantee #5: Protection and exploitation of commercial rights
Government Guarantee #6: Telecommunications and information technology
Government Guarantee #7: Waiver, indemnification and other legal issues
The Government Declaration
Enjoy hosting the WC, Morocco.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Gulf politics are messed up 


> A plan for the United Arab Emirates to wage financial war against its Gulf rival Qatar was found in the task folder of an email account belonging to UAE Ambassador to the United States Yousef al-Otaiba and subsequently obtained by The Intercept.
> The economic warfare involved an attack on Qatar’s currency using bond and derivatives manipulation. The plan, laid out in a slide deck provided to The Intercept through the group Global Leaks, was aimed at tanking Qatar’s economy, according to documents drawn up by a bank outlining the strategy.
> The outline, prepared by Banque Havilland, a private Luxembourg-based bank owned by the family of controversial British financier David Rowland, laid out a scheme to drive down the value of Qatar’s bonds and increase the cost of insuring them, with the ultimate goal of creating a currency crisis that would drain the country’s cash reserves.
> 
> .....
> 
> WHILE THE SCHEME itself would be an ambitious undertaking, the goal is ultimately petty: It’s about soccer.
> One of the plan’s stated aims is forcing Qatar to share soccer’s 2022 World Cup, according to the outline. The strategy laid out in the document calls for using a public relations campaign to point the international soccer body FIFA to Qatar’s dwindling cash reserves, making a case that the small Persian Gulf monarchy can’t afford to build the necessary infrastructure.




Leaked Documents Expose Stunning Plan to Wage Financial War on Qatar — and Steal the World Cup


----------



## spintheblackcircle

Not on this topic specifically, but more FIFA shenanigans

Platini admits FIFA schemed to keep France, Brazil apart in 1998 World Cup


----------



## East Coast Bias

When this all came out in May 2015 I was celebrating the American feds for busting this open. Get those damn crooks. Well, A lot has gone on since then, and let’s just say corruption lectures aren’t appropriate from this yank these days. 

HomerSimpsonbacksintothebushes.gif


----------



## PansCyans

FIFA dampens Platini's ban reversal hopes


----------



## spintheblackcircle




----------



## Il Mediano

lmao.....nothing to see here, folks!


----------



## YNWA14

So will they cancel WC 22?


----------



## Il Mediano

no, as I've said many, many, times; there's _way_ too much money involved.


----------



## The Abusement Park

What! FIFA took bribes to give Qatar a World Cup!?


----------



## Il Mediano

Only a complete dumbass would think otherwise.


----------



## hatterson

thisismyshockedface

Really though, from the second it was awarded everyone knew it was dirty as hell. There's no chance they'll actually change it though, it's far too close to the actual tournament to realistically change and there's too much advertising money on the line to cancel it.


----------



## robertmac43

Platini insists he is innocent of all charges after being questioned by police | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Evilo

Platini or not it's obvious it was bought. 
However I'm still surprised people are acting as if it's something new.
How do you think France or Germany got theirs?


----------



## robertmac43

I wish the bid had gone to Japan


----------



## The Abusement Park

Sorry if the sarcasm didn’t come through in my post. Thought it did


----------



## Juve

The Qatar World Cup bought?


----------



## Panteras

Evilo said:


> Platini or not it's obvious it was bought.
> However I'm still surprised people are acting as if it's something new.
> How do you think France or Germany got theirs?




the thing is France and Germany or Japan or the USA/Canada for that matter, can buy to host and it would be ok because they're actually competent and it's not as obvious and blatant.

FIFA sent out a commission to grade each bidding host, Qatar got the worst rating. Yet they won it. When Qatar won it by then FIFA was just so utterly corrupt and full of themselves they didn't give a damn and awarding it to Qatar was almost like they were flaunting how corrupt they were. That's honestly how I felt. When Qatar won was basically without a doubt them just admitting they were corrupt and saying what are you going to do about it? That's what happens when you get away with it for so long and are so powerful you don't think you're going to get caught and start being cocky and take major risks. Qatar was so freaking obvious the lie was basically for whoever was left doubting that it was a farce.


----------



## Duchene2MacKinnon

So, bribery is ok as long as you're "competent" and don't make it obvious...oh wow lol


----------



## The Abusement Park

Duchene2MacKinnon said:


> So, bribery is ok as long as you're "competent" and don't make it obvious...oh wow lol




It’s not illegal unless you get caught right?


----------



## Evilo

Yeah, France and Germany are competent. Doesn't change the bribe though.

Paris had the best marked application in the 2012 Olympic Games. Yet when Madrid was beat out in the semi final, all of a sudden London convinced them to send their votes their way.
London is competent, but since they didn't have the best grade in the bidding, how do you think it all panned out?
Germany 2016 WC is a well documented corruption case.
I have zero doubt France 98 too. And soo were Japan/Korea and Brazil and all of them.


----------



## Panteras

Duchene2MacKinnon said:


> So, bribery is ok as long as you're "competent" and don't make it obvious...oh wow lol




perhaps I should have worded it differently in saying "it was ok". Certainly not ok, but was easier for the bribing to go unnoticed and sell it to the masses and attract less attention of authorities. The world would swallow giving it to Germany even though bribing might be attached to it as opposed to giving to Libya or something.....that would instantaneously raise red flags. That was my point, in giving it to Qatar FIFA was so utterly corrupt it was just downright blatant and flaunting the corruption for the whole world to see. It was egregious.


----------



## Panteras

The Abusement Park said:


> It’s not illegal unless you get caught right?




or in this case when you make it just too obvious lol


----------



## Jersey Fresh

I don't understand, have a bunch of people been arrested for bringing the WC to France or Germany or no??


----------



## PansCyans

Platini released after questioning over Qatar World Cup bid


----------



## Evilo

Jersey Fresh said:


> I don't understand, have a bunch of people been arrested for bringing the WC to France or Germany or no??



No but there are several factors to this :
1/ FIFA was in full power back then. Nobody would investigate them
2/ Different treatment for european countries who have football tradition
3/ The facts are there for everyone to see. 7M from Adidas on swiss accounts. Beckenbauer admitted "it was a mistake". So in fact, several german officials admitted to corruption, but you know see point 1 and 2.


----------



## Evilo

As I said, it's daily racism in Europe. Corruption by the Arabs, BAD. Corruption by the europeans, even when they admit it? Nah, no big deal.


----------



## Live in the Now

Evilo said:


> As I said, it's daily racism in Europe. Corruption by the Arabs, BAD. Corruption by the europeans, even when they admit it? Nah, no big deal.




That's true, but it would be good precedent for a tournament to be taken away from a proven bribed bid. Should have happened all along and should happen every time from now on. There's either the choice of continuing corruption forever or stopping it for good.

It should also be pointed out that there have been a lot of arrests of people who took bribes for things that weren't the 2022 WC. The corruption scandal was a big deal at least over here and a lot of people went to jail.

I think the easiest way to solve this problem would be to use FIFA’s continental rotation system. An independent body then decides what countries in that area (Asia, Africa, etc.) have a bid that meets the standard to host the WC. So let’s say South Korea, China, Qatar, and UAE were chosen. Then an accomplished group of players likely to play in that WC with equal representation for each continent should vote which country they play in. Public vote.

*Individuals[edit]*


NameNationalityPositionStatusRef.Chuck Blazer



United StatesFormer General Secretary of CONCACAFGuilty plea (died 2017)[2][43]Alejandro Burzaco



Argentina CEO of Torneos y CompetenciasGuilty plea[2][6][44]Aaron Davidson



United StatesChairman of the board of Governors of the North American Soccer League and President of Traffic Sports USAGuilty plea[2][43][45][46][47]Rafael Esquivel



VenezuelaPresident of the Venezuelan Football Federation and member of the CONMEBOL executive committeeGuilty plea[2][43][48]Eugenio Figueredo



Uruguay



United States[49]FIFA Vice President, former President of the Uruguayan Football Association, and former President of CONMEBOLArrested[2][43]José Hawilla



BrazilOwner and founder of Traffic GroupGuilty plea[2][43]Alfredo Hawit



HondurasPresident of CONCACAF; FIFA Vice-PresidentGuilty plea[7]Sergio Jadue



ChileFormer President of Football Federation of Chile and member of the CONMEBOL executive committeeGuilty plea[7]Hugo Jinkis



ArgentinaPresident of Full Play GroupSurrendered[2][43][50]Mariano Jinkis



ArgentinaVice-President of Full Play Group S.A.; son of Hugo JinkisSurrendered[2][43][50]Nicolás Leoz



Paraguay



ColombiaFormer President of CONMEBOLArrested[2][43]Eduardo Li



Costa RicaPresident of the Costa Rican Football Federation, member-elect of the FIFA executive committee, and member of the CONCACAF executive committeeGuilty Plea[2][43][51]José Marguiles



BrazilSecretary-General of Traffic Sports BrazilGuilty plea.[2][43][44]José Maria Marin



BrazilFormer President of the Brazilian Football Confederation and former Governor of São PauloConvicted[2][43][52]Juan Ángel Napout



ParaguayPresident of CONMEBOL; FIFA Vice-PresidentConvicted[7][52]Julio Rocha López



NicaraguaPresident of the Nicaraguan Football Federation, FIFA development officer, and former President of the Central American Football UnionGuilty Plea[2][43][53]Costas Takkas



Cayman IslandsFormer General Secretary of the Cayman Islands Football Association and Attaché to the CONCACAF PresidentGuilty Plea[2][43][54]Carlos Chávez Landivar



BoliviaPresident of the Bolivian Football Federation and former treasurer of the CONMEBOLArrested[2][43]Daryan Warner



Trinidad and Tobago



GrenadaSon of Jack WarnerGuilty plea[2][43]Daryll Warner



Trinidad and Tobago



United StatesSon of Jack Warner and former FIFA development officerGuilty plea[2][43]Jack Warner



Trinidad and TobagoFormer Vice President of FIFA, former President of CONCACAF, and former Minister of National SecurityBailed[5]Jeffrey Webb



Cayman IslandsPresident of CONCACAF, President of the Cayman Islands Football Association, and FIFA Vice PresidentGuilty plea.[2][43][44]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]*Corporations[edit]*


NameNationalityDescriptionStatusRef.Traffic Sports International



British Virgin IslandsFootball events management company and subsidiary of Traffic GroupGuilty plea[2]Traffic Sports USA



United StatesFootball events management company and subsidiary of Traffic GroupGuilty plea[2]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]*Second indictment[edit]*

The December indictment included the following 16 individuals:


NameNationalityPositionStatusRef.Ariel Alvarado



PanamaCurrent member of the FIFA Disciplinary Committee. Former CONCACAF Executive Committee member[55]Manuel Burga



PeruCurrent member of the FIFA Development Committee. Former Peruvian soccer federation president.[55]Rafael Callejas



HondurasCurrent member of the FIFA Television and Marketing Committee. Former Honduran football federation president and former president of the Republic of Honduras.Guilty Plea[55][56]Carlos Chávez



BoliviaCurrent CONMEBOL treasurer. Former Bolivian football federation president.[55]Luís Chiriboga



EcuadorCurrent Ecuadorian football federation president and member of the CONMEBOL Executive Committee.[55]Eduardo Deluca



ArgentinaFormer CONMEBOL general secretary.[55]Marco Polo Del Nero



BrazilCurrent president of the Brazilian football federation.[55]Alfredo Hawit



HondurasCurrent FIFA vice president and Executive Committee member and CONCACAF president.Arrested[55]Brayan Jiménez



GuatemalaCurrent Guatemalan football federation president and member of the FIFA Committee for Fair Play and Social Responsibility.Guilty Plea[55][57]José Luis Meiszner



ArgentinaCurrent CONMEBOL general secretary.[55]Juan Ángel Napout



ParaguayFormer FIFA vice president, Executive Committee member and CONMEBOL president, Paraguayan football federation president.Arrested[55]Romer Osuna



BoliviaCurrent member of the FIFA Audit and Compliance Committee. Former CONMEBOL treasurer.[55]Rafael Salguero



GuatemalaFormer FIFA Executive Committee member and Guatemalan football federation president.[55]Ricardo Teixeira



BrazilFormer Brazilian football federation president and FIFA Executive Committee member.[44][55]Héctor Trujillo



GuatemalaCurrent Guatemalan football federation general secretary and judge on the Constitutional Court of Guatemala.On trial. Not guilty plea entered.[58][55][59]Reynaldo Vasquez



El SalvadorFormer Salvadoran football federation president.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Fighter

WC and Olympics are all bought, nothing new really; still, if you get caught, you must pay. But I'm more concerned by the fact that now it's becoming pretty clear that some teams were permitted to blatantly cheat on the FFP, wanted of course by that piece of crap of Platini. I hope that turd gets what he deserves.


----------



## Evilo

I don't get the "blatantly cheat on FFP".
First FFP was made to preserve the big teams from any new competition. So that's pretty bad for today's football.
Second, PSG and City (which are the ones implied here) were penalized and paid a hefty sum for using sponsors that paid way above market value. Those contracts were deflated in the UEFA accounts and they had to pay a fee. So they were not "permitted" to cheat since their contracts were rejected and they were fined.


----------



## Evilo

Meanwhile Milan and Marseille are choosing when they get suspended by UEFA. And nobody cares.


----------

